# The 2018 Half Century a month Challenge chatzone



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

This is where we discuss the 2018 half century challenge .
As per the last few years I will be overseeing the challenge 
Good luck everyone who enters


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Dec 2017)

Oh go on then. Hoping to do the other 2 at the same time, assuming I actually manage my first ever imperial century in January of course...


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Dec 2017)

Go on then, might as well do 3 in a row.


----------



## steverob (28 Dec 2017)

Definitely in.

This challenge has given me a reason to get out on my bike when I haven't felt like it these past two years, and that's a good thing (mainly cause once I am out, I absolutely love it, I'm just sometimes too lazy to make that initial move).


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2017)

I'm in! 

I'm doing the metric century a month in tandem and am aiming to do as many imperial centuries as I can for that, while acknowledging that I am very unlikely to manage one every month (which is why I'm not doing the imperial century challenge itself).

Similarly, I think that I will try and make as many of my half centuries as I can 50-milers. There is an outside chance that I _might _manage to do a 50-miler a month on top of the month's metric century so it will be interesting to see how that idea pans out.



steverob said:


> Definitely in.
> 
> This challenge has given me a reason to get out on my bike when I haven't felt like it these past two years, and that's a good thing (mainly cause once I am out, I absolutely love it, I'm just sometimes too lazy to make that initial move).


My standard loops round here are 25-33 kms (15.5-20.5 miles) so the half century challenge encourages me to extend some of those rides when I would otherwise just have nipped out and done a shorter one.


----------



## aferris2 (28 Dec 2017)

I'm in.
It's a great incentive to get me out there for something other than the usual commute.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Dec 2017)

Oh, go on then...


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2017)

As one of the original 'halfers', I'm glad to still be in. It's less of a challenge than it used to be which is why I want to try the metric century but it is still a challenge. I only managed 22 miles yesterday for instance.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2017)

'halfers' I like that  @Katherine . The distance is no longer the challenge it was but I still find once I pass 20 miles I have to complete the 50km can't remember the last time I did a 20 mile ride so this challenge still gets me riding more miles


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2017)

13 rider said:


> 'halfers' I like that  @Katherine . The distance is no longer the challenge it was but I still find once I pass 20 miles I have to complete the 50km can't remember the last time I did a 20 mile ride so this challenge still gets me riding more miles


Exactly. I have done several very hilly rides over 200 km so for me the distances are not a challenge, it is more about motivating myself to do the rides. I nearly always enjoy long rides when I do them, but I find it easy to make excuses not to!


----------



## Osprey (29 Dec 2017)

Count me in. I'm doing the metric century too, but this challenge is great motivation and everyone's rides inspiring.


----------



## tallliman (29 Dec 2017)

Nearly time for year 3!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

If any of you fancy doing one (or more!) of your qualifying rides with me in 2018 you would be welcome to join me on any my forum rides. I post details in the rides forum, but will add reminders in this thread.


----------



## steverob (29 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> If any of you fancy doing one (or more!) of your qualifying rides with me in 2018 you would be welcome to join me on any my forum rides. I post details in the rides forum, but will add reminders in this thread.


Give me a shout the next time you're planning to come down to Leighton Buzzard. I think I could probably come up with an interesting route and ride it with you and any others who fancy a trip.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2017)

steverob said:


> Give me a shout the next time you're planning to come down to Leighton Buzzard. I think I could probably come up with an interesting route and ride it with you and any others who fancy a trip.


It will probably be in the second half of March. I'll let you know nearer the time. @shirokazan said that he might come along on the next one if he has rebuilt his cycling legs after their winter break.


----------



## Domus (30 Dec 2017)

I’m in. 
On my way to Grange for the weekend. Bike on the back of the car. Weather permitting may get my January 50 K on the first of the month.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Dec 2017)

steverob said:


> Give me a shout the next time you're planning to come down to Leighton Buzzard. I think I could probably come up with an interesting route and ride it with you and any others who fancy a trip.


I forgot which challenge chat we are in here! I ought to add that I'd like to keep the Leighton Buzzard rides at 100+ km to take full advantage of the flatter terrain down there. Also, it is a long way to bring my bike for a 50 km ride. So, could you bear that in mind when planning your route? I enjoyed @shirokazan's 2 metric century routes and it would be interesting to see what you come up with. (He may have already been working on a 3rd route so it would be worth comparing notes with him.) 

The first 2 rides were pretty much west and south-west of LB. I have ridden some of the roads round the west side of Milton Keynes. Perhaps you could come up with a 100 km route heading out of LB south of MK and north of Luton, towards Bedford, but trying to avoid main roads and towns as much as possible?


----------



## steverob (30 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I forgot which challenge chat we are in here! I ought to add that I'd like to keep the Leighton Buzzard rides at 100+ km to take full advantage of the flatter terrain down there. Also, it is a long way to bring my bike for a 50 km ride. So, could you bear that in mind when planning your route? I enjoyed @shirokazan's 2 metric century routes and it would be interesting to see what you come up with. (He may have already been working on a 3rd route so it would be worth comparing notes with him.)
> 
> The first 2 rides were pretty much west and south-west of LB. I have ridden some of the roads round the west side of Milton Keynes. Perhaps you could come up with a 100 km route heading out of LB south of MK and north of Luton, towards Bedford, but trying to avoid main roads and towns as much as possible?



It definitely will be a 100km route (I too forgot which thread I was in!) - after all, to get to and from Leighton Buzzard for me would be about 35km alone, so just 50km wouldn't cut it really!

Have done some routes around the Toddington/Woburn area before (to north east of LB) so might be able to come up with something interesting there, but haven't really ventured as far as Luton/Bedford yet, so not as familiar with what's out that way. Having said that, we still may want to go south a little bit just to take it some of the Chiltern climbs you haven't seen yet - they may not be as big as the ones you're used to, but they have their challenges none the less!


----------



## shirokazan (31 Dec 2017)

steverob said:


> ...some of the Chiltern climbs you haven't seen yet...



Do I detect Bison Hill in the offing?


----------



## Spinney (31 Dec 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Bazzer (31 Dec 2017)

I'm in too.
Tempted for the metric century one too at the same time, but I need to see how January pans out.


----------



## gavgav (31 Dec 2017)

I’m in again. Hoping for a successful four in a row completions


----------



## dickyknees (31 Dec 2017)

I’m in.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Dec 2017)

Had a bad couple of years riding wise but i'm feeling my mojo returning. I'll try again.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Dec 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Had a bad couple of years riding wise but i'm feeling my mojo returning. I'll try again.


Welcome back one of the originals returns


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Dec 2017)

I would like to try to do the metric half century too. Since getting back into cycling, my furthest distance so far is 33km and would love to reach 50km and beyond. This is great motivation to do this. Gives me a sense of accountability.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2018)

First qualifying ride in this morning and it was a good one - apart from a suicidal squirrel that came within millimetres of getting run over. 
And of course, the best thing about getting our early on 1st January is that everyone is still in bed so the roads are nice and quiet. The second best thing is that no-one else has set any course times on Map My Ride yet, so for a (very) brief period I'm showing as fastest...


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2018)

Just posted my first qualifying ride on the other thread so I'm in and off and running.

Thanks to @ColinJ and @13 rider for creating this challenge and keeping track of progress.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2018)

I’m in- be rude not to!

Had my best year last year-although not the most consistent.

My aim for this year is simple, smash last years tally out the water! Good luck to everyone else taking part!


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2018)

Off the mark. 50 wet and windy kms, 
Absolutely goosed when I got back. Still, onwards and upwards.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2018)

I was aiming to get a metric century in today, riding from Todmorden to the Forest of Bowland and back. That is out to the NW of here. Unfortunately, the weather forecast was starting to look distinctly unpleasant - strong winds, chilly, and lots of rain. I therefore postponed my metric century to a more pleasant day. [PS I think @Domus got the bad weather that I would have suffered if I had stuck to 'Plan A'!]

I looked at the forecast for the area SE of here and saw that the bad weather shouldn't get here until mid-afternoon so I went out at 09:15 and did a 53 km ride. It was a bit nippy in a blustery wind, but I managed to miss the rain and even got some sunshine.

I had seen the bad weather in the distance from the hilltops on my ride but it didn't get here until I was home, showered, and eating my lunch - yay!


----------



## Osprey (1 Jan 2018)

61 wet and windy km's. I kept the drinking to a moderate level last night, but still felt lethargic on the bike. Bike cleaned and lubed ready for next time. https://www.strava.com/activities/1335923761


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2018)

50km done, all I had time for in the end but off the mark for the year.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2018)

The roads were spookily quiet when I set out this morning. I only saw about 4 or 5 drivers in the first 10 miles. In fact, I saw more cyclists than drivers. Clearly, there were a lot of people catching up on their sleep or getting over hangovers from NYE parties ...

When I was on the way home about 2 hours later, traffic levels were already picking up. There were more close passes than usual; I suspect that some of the drivers were not yet fully sober!


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2018)

Just checked my Garmin. No wonder I’m goosed. 2,700 feet of climbing in wind and rain.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I suspect that some of the drivers were not yet fully sober!



That’s why I didn’t go out this morning. I figured there would be some who drank so much last night they still be pished this morning. Won’t have chance to get my first 50 km ride in until at least next week when the kids are back at school.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2018)

A lovely Happy New Year ride today. At the end of the ride, at 53 miles I had the choice of doing another 9 miles in the pouring rain on tired legs (for a first attempt at a January metric century) or going to the pub with my co riders to celebrate.

I went to the pub of course! After a pint of Wainwright, I didn't even feel the last mile, up hill in the heavy rain


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2018)

Please remind me to add my 3rd bronze star next time I'm on the pc.


----------



## EasyPeez (2 Jan 2018)

Go on then, I'll have a crack at this. I'd like to do the century challenge but can't see me having the time for 100 mile rides until spring.

I assume cafe/rest stops acceptable on some rides? How do you get the little stars?

Cheers.


----------



## Jon George (2 Jan 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Go on then, I'll have a crack at this. I'd like to do the century challenge but can't see me having the time for 100 mile rides until spring.
> 
> I assume cafe/rest stops acceptable on some rides? How do you get the little stars?
> 
> Cheers.


Join the crowd! 

Breaks are apparently acceptable, and the star becomes available when you've completed December.

See you at the other end of the year!


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Please remind me to add my 3rd bronze star next time I'm on the pc.


@Katherine add your 3rd star


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Go on then, I'll have a crack at this. I'd like to do the century challenge but can't see me having the time for 100 mile rides until spring.
> 
> I assume cafe/rest stops acceptable on some rides? How do you get the little stars?
> 
> Cheers.


Yes cafe stops are not only acceptable but encouraged 
To qualify for a star you need to complete 1 50km ride per month Jan to Dec
Good luck and welcome on board
Edit there is also a metric century 62.3 mile challenge


----------



## Crackle (2 Jan 2018)

I'll give this a go. I did reasonably well last year but just faded towards the end in October when I had no more goals to aim for. And the flexibility of the 50k or miles makes this within reach motivation and time wise.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2018)

I'm up and running did my regular 50km loop to St Bernards Abbey


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> I have never bothered before so excuse my ignorance, but can the mileage be split? The reason I ask, I only need to add a few Km to my commute to get this but it is obviously split in two rides but the same day.


Hi @Slick sorry for the delay only just come across your post 
Technically the rules allow you to do 50km in 24 hours . Personally I would count it as 2 seperate rides so I wouldn't count it , but the ethos if the challenge is to get people riding more miles and as it's not a competition and you are only challenging yourself so I tend to work on the rule of thumb if you think it counts then it counts


----------



## Slick (2 Jan 2018)

Okay, fair enough, I'll give this a go to see how I get on. Not a great start so far with poor weather looking like hanging around for a while so it could be a slow start.


----------



## slow scot (2 Jan 2018)

I'm going to join in too. A bit icy here at the moment, but will get started soon.


----------



## tallliman (2 Jan 2018)

Welcome to all the newcomers!


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jan 2018)

Im in for my hat trick. It will be so much easier when the rain stops.


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> Hi @Slick sorry for the delay only just come across your post
> Technically the rules allow you to do 50km in 24 hours . Personally I would count it as 2 seperate rides so I wouldn't count it , but the ethos if the challenge is to get people riding more miles and as it's not a competition and you are only challenging yourself so I tend to work on the rule of thumb if you think it counts then it counts



I'm in the same boat as @Slick - with my commute coming in at around 30km, it would be pretty easy to 'top up' with a fairly short evening ride once a week, and on that basis I was wondering about going for the metric century challenge. 

But I decided I wouldn't feel this was enough of a challenge or really in the spirit of the whole thing, so I've decided to go for the half century challenge this year and only count 50km/50miles rides that start and end without a break, other than for refreshment, the odd photo or to fix p*******s. 

I'd have no issue with anyone counting 24hr totals though. Except of course if they outscore me by the end of the year....


----------



## Rob and Alison (3 Jan 2018)

Count us in, it will be the first time we have signed up for this sort of challenge.
Although looking back we did manage to do at least one 50km ride each month last year, so hopefully it will pan out this year too.


----------



## steverob (3 Jan 2018)

I did do one ride in the half century challenge last year which did rely on the 24 hour rule - I called it the Eddington rule, in that it's a total number of miles that you do in a day that counts. My circumstances were that I was coming back from injury and had only just got back on my bike about a week before the end of the month. When it came to the final day of the month, while I thought there was an outside chance I could manage to ride 50km in one sitting, I knew that time was against me because of a hospital appointment in the middle of the day. So I ended up doing a 25 mile ride first thing in the morning and then a 7 mile ride after I got home that evening to bring my total up to the required amount.

All the other months in the challenge were completed with a single ride, so while I'm happy that this rule exists (otherwise I wouldn't have been able to complete it), I feel it is best used for exceptions rather than something to be relied upon every month.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> I'm in the same boat as @Slick - with my commute coming in at around 30km, it would be pretty easy to 'top up' with a fairly short evening ride once a week, and on that basis I was wondering about going for the metric century challenge.
> 
> But I decided I wouldn't feel this was enough of a challenge or really in the spirit of the whole thing, so I've decided to go for the half century challenge this year and only count 50km/50miles rides that start and end without a break, other than for refreshment, the odd photo or to fix p*******s.
> 
> I'd have no issue with anyone counting 24hr totals though. Except of course if they outscore me by the end of the year....


Just to clarify the points are purely personal and it's not a competition . Your own points total is a bench mark for the next year


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> Just to clarify the points are purely personal and it's not a competition . Your own points total is a bench mark for the next year


Yeah, I get that, I'm not competitive in the least. The winky, thumby man was meant to convey that my tongue was firmly in my cheek, but maybe that didn't come across. Maybe we need a smiley who is sticking his tongue in his cheek instead...then again maybe not - I guess that could be misconstrued quite easily too!



Rob and Alison said:


> Count us in


Hi Rob and Alison. I see you're in Caistor; I'm about 25 miles north of you and sometimes head down your way to see the Windmill at Waltham and enjoy a cafe stop at the Caistor Heritage Centre. Feel free to drop me a line if you fancy ticking off a 50 miler together at any point in the year


----------



## Jon George (3 Jan 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> The winky, thumby man was meant to convey that my tongue was firmly in my cheek, but maybe that didn't come across. Maybe we need a smiley who is sticking his tongue in his cheek instead...then again maybe not - I guess that could be misconstrued quite easily too!


There is this: 
I us it a lot ...


----------



## Slick (3 Jan 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> I'm in the same boat as @Slick - with my commute coming in at around 30km, it would be pretty easy to 'top up' with a fairly short evening ride once a week, and on that basis I was wondering about going for the metric century challenge.
> 
> But I decided I wouldn't feel this was enough of a challenge or really in the spirit of the whole thing, so I've decided to go for the half century challenge this year and only count 50km/50miles rides that start and end without a break, other than for refreshment, the odd photo or to fix p*******s.
> 
> I'd have no issue with anyone counting 24hr totals though. Except of course if they outscore me by the end of the year....





steverob said:


> I did do one ride in the half century challenge last year which did rely on the 24 hour rule - I called it the Eddington rule, in that it's a total number of miles that you do in a day that counts. My circumstances were that I was coming back from injury and had only just got back on my bike about a week before the end of the month. When it came to the final day of the month, while I thought there was an outside chance I could manage to ride 50km in one sitting, I knew that time was against me because of a hospital appointment in the middle of the day. So I ended up doing a 25 mile ride first thing in the morning and then a 7 mile ride after I got home that evening to bring my total up to the required amount.
> 
> All the other months in the challenge were completed with a single ride, so while I'm happy that this rule exists (otherwise I wouldn't have been able to complete it), I feel it is best used for exceptions rather than something to be relied upon every month.



No I get it, it's not in the spirit so I'm happy to not include commute rides. I was looking for an excuse to do more away from the norm anyway.


----------



## tallliman (3 Jan 2018)

@Slick, I include half a commute (I.e. the ride in for example) if I exceed 50km on it but not otherwise.


----------



## Slick (3 Jan 2018)

tallliman said:


> @Slick, I include half a commute (I.e. the ride in for example) if I exceed 50km on it but not otherwise.


Yeah thanks, but not going to happen, I do around 20 each way sometimes a bit more depending on exact route. I thought I could add a lunch ride or even just elongate my route home to bag the point. I'll do it old school, play it safe.


----------



## iandg (4 Jan 2018)

I'm in (again)


----------



## Jon George (4 Jan 2018)

Went down to see an old chum in Colchester. Google maps give the distance as 47.20 miles. The temptation to include the three miles I'll add to today's total visiting pubs in town is awfully tempting ....


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> As of Monday, I may now ride a bike with a tail light instead of a reflector,and I may ride on the shoulder of the state highways as well.
> http://peoriapublicradio.org/post/new-trio-laws-aim-protect-illinois-cyclists#stream/0



Does that mean that it was illegal to attach a a light to the back of your bike? Sounds crazy!


----------



## Bazzer (5 Jan 2018)

Well that's me up and running.
Had intended an imperial 50 as part of the build up to the Spring Policini ride, but I think a month of comparatively low mileage rides and getting battered in the gales on Wednesday, was reflected in the way my legs were less than forthcoming at times in the ride, so the more modest metric with a loop at the end was the result.
On the positive side, Tatton Park was lovely and quiet, with many of the deer close (ish) to the road; three herds of females and the stags in their own herd. A couple of the herds:


----------



## GuyBoden (6 Jan 2018)

Nice pictures, I think that Tatton park is at it's best in the Winter/Autumn..........


Bazzer said:


> Well that's me up and running.
> Had intended an imperial 50 as part of the build up to the Spring Policini ride, but I think a month of comparatively low mileage rides and getting battered in the gales on Wednesday, was reflected in the way my legs were less than forthcoming at times in the ride, so the more modest metric with a loop at the end was the result.
> On the positive side, Tatton Park was lovely and quiet, with many of the deer close (ish) to the road; three herds of females and the stags in their own herd. A couple of the herds:
> 
> ...



I'm not participating in this year's Half Century, but best of luck to all 2018 challengers....


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Jan 2018)

I’m in. A gentle, and cold, trip up the coast this morning. Biting winds. 

Need to do something about the cold fingers and cold toes...


----------



## steverob (6 Jan 2018)

First 50km ride of 2018 in the bag. Was planning on heading up to Ivinghoe Beacon for a little bit of climbing, but halfway there, I swore my crank was coming loose and for some strange reason I didn't have my saddle bag with my tools in to fix it. Nursed the bike home and set to work only to find there was no problem after all and I was just being paranoid. So having already done two thirds of the distance required, I just headed back out in the opposite direction to add on the last bit, except by this time it was raining. Happy days!


----------



## gavgav (6 Jan 2018)

I’m up and riding for 2018. Bit chilly but good to get the January entry in early, as you never know what the weather has in store!


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jan 2018)

A second metric half in the bag this morning, but by 'eck it was cold. And windy. And then it started to rain, despite what the forecast said. 
But now I've warmed up again, it was a good ride and I've already got double the number of points I had at this point last year...


----------



## Spinney (6 Jan 2018)

Not in yet, but I did get out on the bike today, for nearly 16 miles. If not for this challenge, I may not have dug myself out, but I felt the need to do _something_ to get my 2018 legs into the cycling habit again.


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Jan 2018)

Greetings....

Today I managed to get off the mark with a nice 33.3mi/53.5km ride through rural Leicestershire to get a point on the board, very pleased I could get one in earlyish in the month! Could not feel my digits it was that cold! Hopefully I’ll get a couple more in this month time and weather permitting. 

Well done to everyone else who is up and running, all the best for the next ones!!


----------



## Saluki (6 Jan 2018)

I have just posted my first 50km of the year. I had hoped to do that on Monday but the weather was horrible and the route was too dull for words so I gave up 10 miles short.

Today, I decided to ride my steel roadie around our 'winter evening' route, then decided that I'd carry on around one of the summer routes only in reverse and then just took it in my head to take the back road to Wragby but it brought me onto an A road. I only rode on it for a wee while until I picked up the back road to Bardney, a route that I've not taken before and enjoyed it very much. 
It was a tad chilly out there but had my MTB boots on so my feet didn't get cold until the last 7 miles. On my way out of Horncastle, I passed the zebra field and stopped to take a picture. They looked a bit cold but were happily munching away. I've not seen the camels for a couple of weeks and didn't see them today.

Can anyone tell me how to get the star thing denoting completion of last year's challenge?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2018)

Saluki said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get the star thing denoting completion of last year's challenge?


Right click on someone else's and copy it, then paste it into your signature. Here, you can use this one ...


----------



## Jon George (6 Jan 2018)

^ Saved me typing!


----------



## tallliman (6 Jan 2018)

@Saluki, I think @13 rider posted the star in last year's thread. Just copy and paste into your signature.

Edit: @ColinJ beat me to it.


----------



## Osprey (6 Jan 2018)

Todays ride was meant to be the first of my Metric century 100km outings, but a biting North easterly made me cut it short so another half century in the bag.


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Jan 2018)

Osprey said:


> Todays ride was meant to be the first of my Metric century 100km outings, but a biting North easterly made me cut it short so another half century in the bag.



Echo that, today was Baltic! I stopped at half way for a rest and when it came to putting back on the lid and gloves it was like jumping into a frozen sea! Very uncomfortable ride back home because of that and the relentless headwind! But well done on your effort and hopefully you’ll get to smash your century!


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jan 2018)

I popped out to do my metric ton challenge, but after 20 miles or so I tweaked/strained a calf muscle. Cue some one legged drills for a while as I headed for home, after a while it eased up but I did not want to risk it further so just the metric half for me today.


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jan 2018)

OK, I'm off the mark with a couple of half centuries posted. The first was my final ride in Tenerife, basically a 6% climb (and then descent) that went up 1100m without a pause. Less than half the elevation of the Mt Teide climb on New Years Eve but for some reason it hurt more...maybe because I took a side road at the very top which put a 25% sting in the tail! 

Still, I can't recommend Tenerife highly enough, so long as you like hills, great scenery, climate, roads and drivers too.

In contrast today's bimble was a sunny, cold and windy meander down to Greenwich, reality has been resumed. Have a great 2018 everyone!


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jan 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I popped out to do my metric ton challenge, but after 20 miles or so I tweaked/strained a calf muscle. Cue some one legged drills for a while as I headed for home, after a while it eased up but I did not want to risk it further so just the metric half for me today.


Ouch , hope you're Ok. Good luck.


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jan 2018)

Off the mark in this challenge for the third year with a just about 50.7km ride out this morning. Garmin never went above 3.2 degrees C. Worked hard to stay warm and that made it my fastest ever 50km in 1hr 54 mins, feeling it this afternoon.


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Jan 2018)

Is it possible to limp on a bike? My right leg is still weak, so I feel like I'm operating on a leg and a half.

Since my fall I'm very apprehensive about riding when there's a chance of icy roads, so as Saturday afternoon looked OK I got my 50km for January to start this years challenge. The roads may not have been icy but the wind certainly was!

I see that several folk have completed every year since the challenge started, I wasn't aware of it until 2016, but out of curiosity I checked my 2015 diary and found that I would have qualified had I known about it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Jan 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> Is it possible to limp on a bike? My right leg is still weak, so I feel like I'm operating on a leg and a half.
> 
> Since my fall I'm very apprehensive about riding when there's a chance of icy roads, so as Saturday afternoon looked OK I got my 50km for January to start this years challenge. The roads may not have been icy but the wind certainly was!
> 
> I see that several folk have completed every year since the challenge started, I wasn't aware of it until 2016, but out of curiosity I checked my 2015 diary and found that I would have qualified had I known about it.


Well done


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jan 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> Is it possible to limp on a bike? My right leg is still weak, so I feel like I'm operating on a leg and a half.
> 
> Since my fall I'm very apprehensive about riding when there's a chance of icy roads, so as Saturday afternoon looked OK I got my 50km for January to start this years challenge. The roads may not have been icy but the wind certainly was!
> 
> I see that several folk have completed every year since the challenge started, I wasn't aware of it until 2016, but out of curiosity I checked my 2015 diary and found that I would have qualified had I known about it.


The original 2015 challenge was much smaller and low key . 32 starters half had dropped out by halfway and only 7 finishers including @MikeW-71 Dec 31st ride completed at 23.55 !!. 5 originals are still in


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jan 2018)

A nudge for @Charlotte Alice Button . I think I read your interest in the challenge in another thread just letting you know it's up and running again


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Jan 2018)

@13 rider. Can I have the rules explained? Is this 50 miles or 50 km each month for 2018? 

I'm already completing a 100km monthly challenge of cycling and running combined. So I could factor this in as well xx


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> @13 rider. Can I have the rules explained? Is this 50 miles or 50 km each month for 2018?
> 
> I'm already completing a 100km monthly challenge of cycling and running combined. So I could factor this in as well xx


Charlotte. It's a single 50km or 50 mile ride done in a day.


----------



## Lavender Rose (10 Jan 2018)

I will definitely be able to do the 50km single ride per month, maybe into the summer I will do the 50 mile as well!


----------



## 13 rider (10 Jan 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> @13 rider. Can I have the rules explained? Is this 50 miles or 50 km each month for 2018?
> 
> I'm already completing a 100km monthly challenge of cycling and running combined. So I could factor this in as well xx


As @ianrauk has said you can do either 50km or 50mile ride or a combination of them. some people opt to do miles as more of a challenge . But basically 1 50km ride a month is the minimum required anything else is just a bonus


----------



## Spinney (10 Jan 2018)

Finally managed January's ride! It needed sunshine to get me out of the house, and an almost flat route. But felt OK afterwards.
Sadly, though, part of the reason I felt good was that I now have an excuse to be a sloth tomorrow. Definitely missing some of my cycling enthusiasm at the moment!


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2018)

Spinney said:


> Finally managed January's ride! It needed sunshine to get me out of the house, and an almost flat route. But felt OK afterwards.
> Sadly, though, part of the reason I felt good was that I now have an excuse to be a sloth tomorrow. Definitely missing some of my cycling enthusiasm at the moment!


Don't worry about tomorrow. 

Today you were not a sloth!


----------



## Lavender Rose (11 Jan 2018)

Yes I am hoping to do 50km per month, until Summer time when I have more daylight hours to then do a 50 mile per month hopefully! AND once my Allez is all safe and sound.

How do we submit our evidence?


----------



## Katherine (11 Jan 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yes I am hoping to do 50km per month, until Summer time when I have more daylight hours to then do a 50 mile per month hopefully! AND once my Allez is all safe and sound.
> 
> How do we submit our evidence?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-2018-half-century-50km-or-50-mile-a-month-challenge.228549/


----------



## iandg (11 Jan 2018)

That's my opener for the year done. Still a lot of ice around once you leave the main roads so went out on the Cross-Check with the snow/ice studs. Good choice as the single track road out to Breascleit (The Pentland Road) was very dodgy in places.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jan 2018)

No real proof needed . Just post in the 2018 challenge thread a rough ride description like
Jan 1st 32 miles
Rode to there and back again
If you do strava you can post a link but not


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jan 2018)

Number 2 done in an “accidentally on purpose” style, did a route to the airport and back through local lanes. It wasn’t plotted out other than “go to the airport and back” in my head but when I got back to Coalville I’d done 27.5 miles so that’s when the “on purpose” kicked on to get me over the magic marker. And true to the law of sod it waited until I’d got to the airport before it decided to drizzle! Ah well, another one in the bag!


----------



## tallliman (12 Jan 2018)

@Chris Doyle, that's the magic of the challenge for you....always pushing you to the next milestone.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Jan 2018)

tallliman said:


> @Chris Doyle, that's the magic of the challenge for you....always pushing you to the next milestone.


Too true @tallliman, it never occurred to me to do it until I saw I was 4 miles away from doing so!


----------



## Jon George (12 Jan 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Too true @tallliman, it never occurred to me to do it until I saw I was 4 miles away from doing so!


Ah, and just how many times have_ I _cycled around the roads near where I live at the end of a ride to get the qualifying distance? .....


----------



## steverob (12 Jan 2018)

Jon George said:


> Ah, and just how many times have_ I _cycled around the roads near where I live at the end of a ride to get the qualifying distance? .....


I used to have to do that a lot, but now I've come up with a new trick.

Most of my rides end with me coming back into town along one of four main routes. I've worked out a point along each one where I know that if I've got more than "X" miles to go to my target (be it 50km, 50 miles, whatever) when I pass it, I'm going to end up short and so I need to start detouring in order to get some extra miles. By knowing these distance markers that are further away from home, it means I've still got choices on how I get to my target and can keep some variety in my routes, rather than having to wait until I actually got home and do tiresome loops of the same block over and over again as I used to!


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Jan 2018)

steverob said:


> I used to have to do that a lot, but now I've come up with a new trick.
> 
> Most of my rides end with me coming back into town along one of four main routes. I've worked out a point along each one where I know that if I've got more than "X" miles to go to my target (be it 50km, 50 miles, whatever) when I pass it, I'm going to end up short and so I need to start detouring in order to get some extra miles. By knowing these distance markers that are further away from home, it means I've still got choices on how I get to my target and can keep some variety in my routes, rather than having to wait until I actually got home and do tiresome loops of the same block over and over again as I used to!


Hey, it’s all good to me! Doesn’t matter how it’s done so long as it’s done!


----------



## tallliman (12 Jan 2018)

steverob said:


> I used to have to do that a lot, but now I've come up with a new trick.
> 
> Most of my rides end with me coming back into town along one of four main routes. I've worked out a point along each one where I know that if I've got more than "X" miles to go to my target (be it 50km, 50 miles, whatever) when I pass it, I'm going to end up short and so I need to start detouring in order to get some extra miles. By knowing these distance markers that are further away from home, it means I've still got choices on how I get to my target and can keep some variety in my routes, rather than having to wait until I actually got home and do tiresome loops of the same block over and over again as I used to!



I'm with you there! I know the lengths of at least 2-3 different loops to make up a distance!


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2018)

Hi everyone the subject of split rides has reared its head so here's my take on it having reread the rules . The rules for the half century challenge does not state miles within 24 hours as per the Imperial century which is what I was basing my point of view on . 
So what makes a ride 1 ride not 2 . I work on the rule 1 ride does not include a change of clothes ie into work clothes , a work shift inbetween starting and finishing , or stopping to sleep .
I believe the whole ethos of the challenge is to get you riding more miles not just adding 2 commutes together to score some points . 
I think most people act within the spirit of the challenge and understand what makes a qualifying ride .The challenge is purely personal so you are only challenging yourself to do the miles . The rules are pretty relaxed and I'm fairly forgiving . In the Imperial century challenge you cannot register your house during the ride for example 
The subject seems to be a storm in a tea cup and I believe only 1 split ride was counted last year in exceptional circumstances the rider returning from a pretty serious injury was in danger of not getting a ride in having completed half the challenge .
Hopefully this clears things up and dosnt cause any confusion . Happy riding everyone 
Sorry for slightly misleading @steveindenmark as I replied to a pm a bit to quickly


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2018)

I completed my first ever 50 km ride today! Hooray! 

I’ll add it to the relevant threads.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I completed my first ever 50 km ride today! Hooray!
> 
> I’ll add it to the relevant threads.


Well done  that's the reason the challenge exists for to get you out doing some miles


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2018)

I got a half-century in today. Littgull and I rode over from Todmorden to Wilsden to meet a friend at a cafe. There was a possibility that I might do a 50-miler but we spent quite a long while in the cafe and by the time we got back over to the Calder Valley it was nearly sunset. I didn't fancy riding in rush hour traffic in the dark so I came straight back from Hebden Bridge rather than going the longer way via Mytholmroyd, Cragg Vale and Littleborough. Still, it was a nice lumpy 58 km ride (36 miles).

I had never actually been to Wilsden before. It is up on a hill above Bingley and Bradford and I found a few nice lanes out that way. The best thing though was Hewenden Viaduct between Cullingworth and Wilsden. It is now a Grade 2 listed structure and forms part of the Northern Rail Trail, which should eventually link up Bradford and Keighley.












You can just about read some of the history of the viaduct in the pictures below ...











There was a '10% off in January' offer in the cafe so we might repeat this ride in 2 weeks time if the weather is kind to us.


----------



## Littgull (12 Jan 2018)

It was a really enjoyable day out on the bike with @ColinJ. I too, had never previously been to Wilsden though have often cycled just a few miles from it when riding with Colin. The Hewenden viaduct was very impressive, an excellent riding surface too! I hope the required public funding is achieved for Sustrans to expand the Great Northern Trail in line with their proposals. At 46 miles (which included Littleborough to Todmorden and back) this was by far my longest ride this January so getting well prepared for longer rides to come when daylight lengthens and the weather is more consistently better.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I completed my first ever 50 km ride today! Hooray!
> 
> That’s brilliant, well done! First of many I hope
> 
> I’ll add it to the relevant threads.


----------



## iandg (12 Jan 2018)

From yesterday's 50km ride


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2018)

wicker man said:


> From yesterday's 50km ride
> 
> View attachment 391319
> 
> ...


Stunning scenery


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jan 2018)

Only just noticed, last year I didn't track challenge points because I was posting separate rides both the 50km and 100km challenges. I just did a quick total, 100 points exactly, I bet if I'd aimed for that (and still made sure I hit all my other distance & climbing goals) I'd have missed it for certain! So, like 2017, I'm not going to watch the points until after the year is finished!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (14 Jan 2018)

Good morning all. Just come back from a nice 40 mile ride so was wondering if I could join the challenge @13 rider?


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Jan 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Good morning all. Just come back from a nice 40 mile ride so was wondering if I could join the challenge @13 rider?



I would say so! Great effort by the way


----------



## Elysian_Roads (14 Jan 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> I would say so! Great effort by the way


Thanks @Chris Doyle. Understand that the challenge rules allow for a food stop, which is lucky as the ride was broken by a nice riverside breakfast in Henley!


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Jan 2018)

Yeah it doesn’t have to be non stop as such, here’s @13 rider post on the rules. 


13 rider said:


> Hi everyone the subject of split rides has reared its head so here's my take on it having reread the rules . The rules for the half century challenge does not state miles within 24 hours as per the Imperial century which is what I was basing my point of view on .
> So what makes a ride 1 ride not 2 . I work on the rule 1 ride does not include a change of clothes ie into work clothes , a work shift inbetween starting and finishing , or stopping to sleep .
> I believe the whole ethos of the challenge is to get you riding more miles not just adding 2 commutes together to score some points .
> I think most people act within the spirit of the challenge and understand what makes a qualifying ride .The challenge is purely personal so you are only challenging yourself to do the miles . The rules are pretty relaxed and I'm fairly forgiving . In the Imperial century challenge you cannot register your house during the ride for example
> ...



Hope this helps


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jan 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Good morning all. Just come back from a nice 40 mile ride so was wondering if I could join the challenge @13 rider?


More than welcome .word of warning 50kms become very addictive . Cafes stops are encouraged


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2018)

Nipped out for a pootle round this morning and by 'eck it was cold - again!

Anyway, almost before I knew it I was half a mile from home with the Garmin showing 28 miles ...you can guess the rest... 

Left instead of right at the end of the road and shortly afterwards there were 31.1 miles (50.05 km) on the screen and I was back home with another point in the bag


----------



## Eribiste (14 Jan 2018)

Another tough (for me) ride this month. Last month's struggle was due to a lay off after shingles. Today's effort comes after a bout of flu. I do need to do more regular little rides to build some fitness up and re-toughen my backside too! About 25 klicks in I was really uncomfortable, the saddle and my bottom having a disagreement, shall we say.


----------



## tallliman (14 Jan 2018)

Keep at it @Eribiste! It's always difficult and frustrating after a layoff for any reason!!


----------



## the stupid one (14 Jan 2018)

I haven’t been on the bike since, what, early November? I considered doing a couple of shorter rides before trying for a metric 50, but where’s the fun in that?

Today was bright, dry, not freezing, and didn’t look too windy, and most importantly Mrs The Stupid One was at home to keep an eye on the horrible kids, so at 2 pm I set off. 3 km later I was feeling the lack of exercise and December’s overconsumption. The distance on the Cateye Strada - its maiden voyage - was not climbing very quickly at all, and the Wirral Way was pretty busy with walkers, dogs and cyclists of all ages so speed wasn’t great. It was windier than I thought, to boot.

Still, I dug in, knowing there were chocolate mini-rolls and hot coffee in the bag. Also a fleece and a snood, and I took advantage of all of it when I finally got to the turnaround. Sadly the nearest bench to the bridge had lost one of its two slats, so I had to perch. Bother.

Journey back was faster: less busy, tailwind, and I was scared of the dark so I hurried along. The sore hips and cramping foot were worth it!


----------



## Bazzer (14 Jan 2018)

Couldn't get my temperature right on today's ride. Merino top over the base layer was too warm, but without the top, in the breeze, just slightly the wrong side of chilly. 
Chain needs replacing and derailleur frequently operating in a different time zone to the lever. Time for a complete strip down, but it's going to be Thursday or Friday before that can be done. So it's back to my old Raleigh hybrid for commuting.
On the plus side, as dawn broke, had the pleasure of seeing an owl swooping down determined to get its mouse, even though it was only 2 - 3 metres ahead of me in the hedgerow edge and disturbing a buzzard which flew ahead to sit on a branch at eye level to watch me as I passed by. Never get that in a car.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> Still struggling with Strave, but this was emailed to me.
> 
> Check out “Lunch Ride” on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1357296333


Strava links are nice but not required for proof Just a quick description will do .It's all done on trust


----------



## ianmac62 (16 Jan 2018)

My first year of committing to a challenge and so the "halfer" it is!


----------



## Sbudge (17 Jan 2018)

ianmac62 said:


> My first year of committing to a challenge and so the "halfer" it is!


Great to have another on board. Might I suggest if you think you *can* do a 100km in January that you give it a try? My first challenge year I missed doing a January century by only a few km because I thought it was beyond me...turned out I did them every other month. Once you've lost a month that's it for that distance for the year.


----------



## ianmac62 (17 Jan 2018)

Hi @Sbudge - thanks for the words of encouragement; much appreciated. I'm committing to the "halfer" because I'm just coming to the end of a bout of pneumonia. My consultant at the local hospital chest clinic says that exercise will be much better than antibiotics. But I know I'm not up to 100km in January or February. Maybe March; definitely April. Happy to go for the metric century challenge in 2019.

If you've never had pneumonia (and I thought it was a disease I'd never get), it's a bugger. One week, I finished an imperial century ride (the Velo Birmingham last September); the next week - that's early October - I can't ride five miles home from the football on a utility bike without stopping twice because I'm completely out of breath. Eventually doctor, quickly hospital, x-rays, CT-scans, large antibiotic doses and still, in January and February, regular appointments at the chest clinic.

You weren't to know all of that nonsense. It's just that I know a metric century will be beyond me but I need to do something!

Thanks again for your encouragement.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jan 2018)

ianmac62 said:


> Hi @Sbudge - thanks for the words of encouragement; much appreciated. I'm committing to the "halfer" because I'm just coming to the end of a bout of pneumonia. My consultant at the local hospital chest clinic says that exercise will be much better than antibiotics. But I know I'm not up to 100km in January or February. Maybe March; definitely April. Happy to go for the metric century challenge in 2019.
> 
> If you've never had pneumonia (and I thought it was a disease I'd never get), it's a bugger. One week, I finished an imperial century ride (the Velo Birmingham last September); the next week - that's early October - I can't ride five miles home from the football on a utility bike without stopping twice because I'm completely out of breath. Eventually doctor, quickly hospital, x-rays, CT-scans, large antibiotic doses and still, in January and February, regular appointments at the chest clinic.
> 
> ...



Hope you feel better soon. I’ve had pneumonia. It’s an absolute bar steward.


----------



## Sbudge (18 Jan 2018)

ianmac62 said:


> Hi @Sbudge - thanks for the words of encouragement; much appreciated. I'm committing to the "halfer" because I'm just coming to the end of a bout of pneumonia. My consultant at the local hospital chest clinic says that exercise will be much better than antibiotics. But I know I'm not up to 100km in January or February. Maybe March; definitely April. Happy to go for the metric century challenge in 2019.
> 
> If you've never had pneumonia (and I thought it was a disease I'd never get), it's a bugger. One week, I finished an imperial century ride (the Velo Birmingham last September); the next week - that's early October - I can't ride five miles home from the football on a utility bike without stopping twice because I'm completely out of breath. Eventually doctor, quickly hospital, x-rays, CT-scans, large antibiotic doses and still, in January and February, regular appointments at the chest clinic.
> 
> ...



Ouch, no fun at all. Glad you're on the mend, I've a couple of friends who've had pneumonia recently it's no fun at all. I've been specializing recently in non-life threatening but disruptive conditions (Bell's Palsy, Labyrinthitis, Uveitis etc). They're much more entertaining, you get to pull funny faces (for weeks) and wobble around like a drunkard for free!


----------



## ianmac62 (18 Jan 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Ouch, no fun at all. Glad you're on the mend, I've a couple of friends who've had pneumonia recently it's no fun at all. I've been specializing recently in non-life threatening but disruptive conditions (Bell's Palsy, Labyrinthitis, Uveitis etc). They're much more entertaining, you get to pull funny faces (for weeks) and wobble around like a drunkard for free!


I’ll stay with paying for beer, wine and whisky. Hope this thread isn’t turning into an illness comparison one (as so many of my face-to-face conversations are starting to). Keep pedalling!


----------



## Tal (18 Jan 2018)

This sounds like a lot of fun! I wish we could do one for those of us in the US but would leave out the snow months. That may sound wimpy and I guess it is but I dont want to catch pneumonia. We could use blue, red and white stars for our distances.  Maybe do it from April until October. I know that is only 7 months but at least it is something. And it is safe.

The Wimp


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jan 2018)

Tal said:


> This sounds like a lot of fun! I wish we could do one for those of us in the US but would leave out the snow months. That may sound wimpy and I guess it is but I dont want to catch pneumonia. We could use blue, red and white stars for our distances.  Maybe do it from April until October. I know that is only 7 months but at least it is something. And it is safe.
> 
> The Wimp



Anything’s better than nothing, it’s all about getting out there!


----------



## Tal (20 Jan 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Anything’s better than nothing, it’s all about getting out there!



Thank you, Chris! I really do need to keep that in mind. 

I know this seems off topic but it really isnt. I go to a dietician. She has this saying that goes:

"MODERATION - Doing better, most of the time!"

meaning that you can have your cake and eat it, too, and yes, you are going to mess up but it isnt the end of the world. I know me ... I will plan all of these bike rides per week, a goal that will be practically unattainable. And before, I would have gotten mad at myself if I missed one and then would have missed another one and maybe another one and then would have become frustrated and quit. But not now. I will make my plans, set my goals, and do what I can. Having this attitude keeps me from stressing about it. I am naturally pretty hard on myself. A perfectionist. But I am learning to loosen up. It sure does make life more enjoyable!


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jan 2018)

Tal said:


> Thank you, Chris! I really do need to keep that in mind.
> 
> I know this seems off topic but it really isnt. I go to a dietician. She has this saying that goes:
> 
> ...


Great post this. I’m sure a lot of us on here can relate to this-I know I do! I have my goals for the year- in my mind achievable- and it’s just a case of getting on and doing it! Invariably at some stages things will come up in life that gets in the way of said goals - they always do - but for me it’s a case of doing what I can when I can, the rest is irrelevant! That said, I believe this challenge is doable for me, and it’s quite addictive too, like zwift!! But good luck with your goals and I hope you’ll smash the miles in!


----------



## Tal (20 Jan 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Great post this. I’m sure a lot of us on here can relate to this-I know I do! I have my goals for the year- in my mind achievable- and it’s just a case of getting on and doing it! Invariably at some stages things will come up in life that gets in the way of said goals - they always do - but for it’s a case of doing what I can when I can, the rest is irrelevant! That said, I believe this challenge is doable for me, and it’s quite addictive too, like zwift!! But good luck with your goals and I hope you’ll smash the miles in!



Again, thank you, Chris! I wish the same for you!

BTW, I love your signature!


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jan 2018)

No points for me this weekend (although I nearly got a metric quarter century in - now there's an idea!  ).
far too icy to risk going out this morning and then not enough time for a half this afternoon.

Still, every ride beats sitting on the couch. Well done to anyone who did get a qualifying ride in.


----------



## EasyPeez (22 Jan 2018)

Phew....finally got some points on the board this weekend.

Given an unlikely back injury (trampolining!) and the constant ice on weekend mornings I was starting to worry that I might fall at the first hurdle, but I managed to get a 50 miler in on Saturday morning, based around a visit to a far flung library that had a book I've been dying to read for a while.

It was pretty damn cold, had to take lots of care on the descents due to spots of ice here and there, and the lanes were filthy, but it felt great to get out. Packing a flask of coffee with brandy and some of my wife's lovely flapjack definitely paid dividends. 

These might be the only points of the month for me given my upcoming commitments, but I don't mind that, I'm just glad to be off and rolling on the challenge.

Hope everyone else who ventured out this weekend had a good ride.

Andy


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jan 2018)

Been a crap week for me, due to work commitments I have not got out at all and been restricted to the odd half hour of zwift here n there. Hopefully that will change this week (although I will still be zwifting!) and well done to everyone who got out and did a bit. Big kudos to @13 rider and @Supersuperleeds who I know managed to get out yesterday in awful conditions. Well done chaps!


----------



## dickyknees (22 Jan 2018)

After a break in the weather, recovering from the latest cold virus doing the rounds and getting close to the end of the month I managed a new route, new sights along the NCR 5 along the North Wales coast




















.


----------



## Tal (23 Jan 2018)

@dickyknees - Those pictures are beautiful! I would have given them a "love" if it were possible instead of a "like"!

BTW, what is zwift??? I have not ever heard that term before.


----------



## Bazzer (23 Jan 2018)

Tal said:


> @dickyknees - Those pictures are beautiful! I would have given them a "love" if it were possible instead of a "like"!
> 
> BTW, what is zwift??? I have not ever heard that term before.



An indoor trainer. If you put Zwift into your search engine a number of hits will come up which explain.


----------



## Tal (23 Jan 2018)

Bazzer said:


> An indoor trainer. If you put Zwift into your search engine a number of hits will come up which explain.



Thank you, Bazzer. I will definitely do that!

UPDATE - Ok ... wow ... My wallet is not that thick! LOL


----------



## StuartG (24 Jan 2018)

Just to say I'm in again this year if you will have me. Did a 50 miler today in a bit of drizzle at 50F. Which makes me feel a bit of a wimp against my northern friends battling snow and ice. Far more formidable foes than distance.

Doing the 100k in tandem but not on a tandem!


----------



## Sbudge (24 Jan 2018)

StuartG said:


> Just to say I'm in again this year if you will have me. Did a 50 miler today in a bit of drizzle at 50F. Which makes me feel a bit of a wimp against my northern friends battling snow and ice. Far more formidable foes than distance.
> 
> Doing the 100k in tandem but not on a tandem!



Would a tandem 100km be double points...or half points?


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jan 2018)

Utterly brassed off with this weather.  It's not as if the commuting is hard enough with the winds in the last few weeks, generally against me in the morning and magically switching for the ride home!
Chance of a ride this weekend is looking slim, so planned a 100 km by riding to Southport, pick up a tub of macca powder and return. On the exposed road from the Rainford by pass to Ormskirk and the heavens opened with wind gusts making the rain like bullets and the road awash. Got as far as Edge Hill University and thought enough was enough. 
On the return journey could generate enough heat to just about keep my body warm, but the hands (in wool gloves soaked in moments) and feet (with overshoes), also soaked, no chance. On the way back played out in my head route variations to get a higher mileage, but went for the direct route. - Which was lucky as the heavens opened again about 10 minutes after arriving home.


----------



## Katherine (25 Jan 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Utterly brassed off with this weather.  It's not as if the commuting is hard enough with the winds in the last few weeks, generally against me in the morning and magically switching for the ride home!
> Chance of a ride this weekend is looking slim, so planned a 100 km by riding to Southport, pick up a tub of macca powder and return. On the exposed road from the Rainford by pass to Ormskirk and the heavens opened with wind gusts making the rain like bullets and the road awash. Got as far as Edge Hill University and thought enough was enough.
> On the return journey could generate enough heat to just about keep my body warm, but the hands (in wool gloves soaked in moments) and feet (with overshoes), also soaked, no chance. On the way back played out in my head route variations to get a higher mileage, but went for the direct route. - Which was lucky as the heavens opened again about 10 minutes after arriving home.


Well done!


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Well done!



Thanks. 
Part of me knows my legs are stronger than parking my bike up for the winter, but it's getting so frustrating  and I think I needed to sound off.


----------



## Crackle (26 Jan 2018)

It was today or never for me. Weather forecast said go and even though I'm still struggling back to fitness after an end of year break, go I did. Definitely not up to an extended ride on the bike yet but did it anyway thanks to this challenge. Need beer now.


----------



## slow scot (26 Jan 2018)

Knew as soon as I entered this there would be problems; and within three days I came down with a bad dose of MSDL. A week in the alps did not help. Anyway forced myself out today as the weather was good and I felt quite a bit better. And with the aid of good company and a few laps round the park at the end I knocked off 52 ks to register for my first point.
MSDL for the non medics is of course Male Specific Dreadful Lurgy.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2018)

slow scot said:


> Knew as soon as I entered this there would be problems; and within three days I came down with a bad dose of MSDL. A week in the alps did not help. Anyway forced myself out today as the weather was good and I felt quite a bit better. And with the aid of good company and a few laps round the park at the end I knocked off 52 ks to register for my first point.
> MSDL for the non medics is of course Male Specific Dreadful Lurgy.


Well done and welcome to the challenge don't forget to post in the challenge thread


----------



## slow scot (26 Jan 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done and welcome to the challenge don't forget to post in the challenge thread


Thanks for that; didn't actually realise there were two separate threads, but have found it and posted my ride.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2018)

slow scot said:


> Thanks for that; didn't actually realise there were two separate threads, but have found it and posted my ride.


No problems . Bit more ride detail in the challenge thread next time is really required . IE home to there via there and return home


----------



## al3xsh (26 Jan 2018)

Go on then!

Though this year I'm not recording points and aiming for one "proper" (i.e imperial) half century a month.

al3xsh


----------



## Effyb4 (27 Jan 2018)

Thanks for the reminder in the 2017 thread @13 rider . I had done a ride, but my time has been taken up with other things, so I had forgotten to post it. The way things are going, I might find it a bit of challenge this year, but at least I've made a start.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Jan 2018)

Another point this morning and my longest ride of the year so far. 
The roads were in a filthy state in places and it rained a bit, but it's all good isn't it?


----------



## Elysian_Roads (27 Jan 2018)

In a bit of a moment of madness, and aware that we were almost at the end of January, I decided I would go for an imperial Fifty, as well as taking the Marin hardtail MTB over to Swinley Forest Bike Hub to ask about a front suspension issue I have (permanently locked out). So today's ride was a bit of bridleway, a bit of off road track and a fair amount of road. Second time out on the Blue Trail at Swinley. It's fun, but on the downhill sections I feel I am the Lion on the yellow brick road to Oz... Also managed to get to the bottom of one incline, realised I was in the wrong gear, tried to turn it round to allow me a bit of a run to change down the gears, lost balance, and slowly but surely went over. Oops and ouch. Overall, a bit cold, a bit windy, and the last 10 miles were a bit wet. The bridleways were like marshes so the bike is a bit of a mess but as @NorthernDave says, it's all good isn't it?......


----------



## Elysian_Roads (28 Jan 2018)

Managed to get out on a social ride to get another over 50km ride tucked away. Nothing much to report. Just glad it's not raining now as the disadvantage of using two separate bikes over the weekend means twice as much cleaning......


----------



## Lilliburlero (28 Jan 2018)

Got January`s ride out of the way today despite a bout of cramp after 31 miles... my thighs just locked up when I got off the saddle on an incline and had to stop to walk it off . Cant remember getting cramp like this before, it was excruciating 

Job done though with 50 miles bagged and January`s 100 mile, 100 km and 50 km/mile challenge rides all sitting nicely in the bank


----------



## Domus (28 Jan 2018)

Another point today. It was sooooo windy over Holcombe Hill, I had to tack 
Very pleased, I had a cyst removed for my upper jaw on Wednesday which meant removing two front teeth. Still a bit swollen and eating is not easy, so not the easiest of rides, compounded by the wind. 
Mmmmmmmm more soup.


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Jan 2018)

Stig's in!
Ok, that and the addition of a points total for him in our rides thread probably needs some explanation.
So, Stig is our 5 month old Border Terrier puppy, who we have been getting used to coming cycling with us sometimes, in a dog specific basket fixed to the pannier rack. The weather hasn't really been good enough for him to come on a long ride so far this month, but a milder day today gave him a chance to join the half century a month challenge. And he duly joined the Caistor C.C. social ride today. Just over 38mile in all. He loved it, having plenty of other riders coming alongside for a chat. and a dog friendly café stop too. Hopefully a couple of photos below
:


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Feb 2018)

That’s me off the mark for Feb- 31.5 in with the lads from work through some dark, muddy, pothole-laden lanes but quite a decent pace and nice to break the dry month with a couple of pints of well earned Guinness!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2018)

Well we seem to have 42 riders setting off on the challenge . Good luck everyone


----------



## steverob (1 Feb 2018)

A day off work, but still ended up going in to London anyway as per my usual weekday routine (albeit on a much later train). After doing the things I went specifically to sort out, I had the whole afternoon to myself, so decided to have a bit of cycling fun. First of all I hopped on a Boris at Westfield Stratford and took a pootle through the Olympic Park, then out along NCN 1 and Quietway 2, before heading back via the River Lea towpath for a rather enjoyable 10 mile ride, although I could have done without the headwind when coming past Hackney Marshes!

This first part of the ride finished at the Lee Valley VeloPark, where for the ridiculously low fee of £12, I then got unlimited access to their wonderfully smooth one mile road cycling circuit, plus bike, helmet and shoe hire (it would have only been £4 if I'd brought my own bike). Did 20 laps of this course, finishing as the sun set and the floodlights came on. The only disappointment was that for most of my time there, I was the only one on the circuit - would have been nice to have had someone to chase/draft.

Add the two rides together; they were only split by the 30 minutes it took to hire the bike, get changed into proper cycling gear (did the Boris bit in regular clothes) and find my way out onto the circuit; and that gave me my 50km for February.


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well we seem to have 42 riders setting off on the challenge . Good luck everyone


Wow! 42, that's amazing. 
It's going to take a lot of keeping track of. In view of the number of people in the challenge, I wonder if it would be better to only make a new post once a month, just editing it as new rides are added.

Meanwhile, good luck to everyone. Hope you all managed to get to the end and enjoy the ride on the way. Especially all the new challengees.


----------



## tallliman (2 Feb 2018)

In light of a persistent knee injury and rail replacement busses, I'm expecting to ride 16 miles to the train station and 16 from the train on Sunday to get back home. I wouldn't normally add this as a single qualifying ride but I think this time I will to ensure I stay in!!


----------



## Domus (2 Feb 2018)

Cracking day in South Cumbria. Ride postponed from yesterday (high winds) still windy but lighter than yesterday. Grange via Levens to Arnside for lunch. Caught the bore tide rushing through the railway viaduct. Very impressive. 
A light lunch of beans on toast before returning to Grange by same route in glorious sunshine, to cap it off got an early February point. 56 kms.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> Wow! 42, that's amazing.
> It's going to take a lot of keeping track of. In view of the number of people in the challenge, I wonder if it would be better to only make a new post once a month, just editing it as new rides are added.
> 
> Meanwhile, good luck to everyone. Hope you all managed to get to the end and enjoy the ride on the way. Especially all the new challengees.


I have a system  as longer as people post in the challenge thread at least once a month I get an alert and tick them off . If people want to edit this initial monthly post that's fine .


----------



## Domus (4 Feb 2018)

Another point today, frosty early on so waited 'till 10.00. So eager to be off I left my water bottle at home, called at bike shop in Bury, they were just unlocking, I explained my school boy error and bought a bottle which they kindly filled. Blooming cold all day but stayed dry


----------



## tallliman (4 Feb 2018)

A point in two parts today....nice ride up to London followed by a 2 hour train journey aborted early at Leicester. Then the remaining 20miles for the 50k back home. Slow but the knee feels Ok, not great but ok.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2018)

Like @Domus I planned a later start to avoid the forecast frost (which didn't seem to have materialised...) so it was almost ten when I hit the streets.
Cold again, but mainly sunny so I got this month's qualifying ride in as the Met Office are predicting a second Ice Age this week and you never can tell at this time of year can you?


----------



## Domus (8 Feb 2018)

Even colder, went to visit mum in her care home in Chorley. A couple of ice patches but a beautiful sunny day. Hot soup at Rivington Barn cheered me up before the long climb from Horwich to Bolton. Another point on the board. 
Weather not looking good for the next few days.


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Feb 2018)

Another one in the bag, a pootle round the south Derbyshire/ burton lanes with the lads from work including the first greysich climb of the year, which, if anyone who’s familiar with the area will know, is a local beauty! Actual loop was 29 miles so had to tweak it to get over the line. A great start to the month so far though.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Feb 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Another one in the bag, a pootle round the south Derbyshire/ burton lanes with the lads from work including the first greysich climb which, if anyone who’s familiar with the area will know, is a local beauty! Actual loop was 29 so had to blag it to get over the line. A great start to the month so far though.


What's wrong with Greysich ?.nice climb that


----------



## tallliman (8 Feb 2018)

Yep, nothing wrong with Greysich (once!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> What's wrong with Greysich ?.nice climb that



Was that the one that me and thee did on your Breedon forum ride? Seem to remember everyone else bottled it


----------



## 13 rider (8 Feb 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was that the one that me and thee did on your Breedon forum ride? Seem to remember everyone else bottled it


That's the one.


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Feb 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was that the one that me and thee did on your Breedon forum ride? Seem to remember everyone else bottled it


Including me! But not tonight.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Including me! But not tonight.....



I knew you were there but didn't want to name and shame  so I better not also remember @Lilliburlero and @tallliman where also on the ride, oops 

I only did it to get an explorer square.


----------



## tallliman (8 Feb 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I knew you were there but didn't want to name and shame  so I better not also remember @Lilliburlero and @tallliman where also on the ride, oops
> 
> I only did it to get an explorer square.



I'd gone home well before you chaps got to Greysich!! It's the trouble with a Breedon stop, too close to home!


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Feb 2018)

I may attempt it again this year, if only to break 6 minutes!!


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Feb 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I knew you were there but didn't want to name and shame  so I better not also remember @Lilliburlero and @tallliman where also on the ride, oops
> 
> I only did it to get an explorer square.



That`s a once a year hill and i`d already done it  . 

Yeah, I wimped out and i`m not sorry


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Feb 2018)

Interesting forecasts for tomorrow...

The Met Office has given a yellow warning for snow and ice all morning.

However the normally reliable yr.no says there will be a bit of rain before 9 then just cloudy...

I guess I'll be looking out of the window again


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> .
> 
> I guess I'll be looking out of the window again




It’s all I ever do! I don’t pay too much attention to forecasts or apps, much like I avoid the news as much as possible. I look out and just ask myself “do I need a coat today?” Why depress yourself hours/days before planning a ride??


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2018)

Why can't I ride for 20 miles and stay dry !!! .Just done a 50km the last 12 miles in utterly miserable conditions just because of this challenge


----------



## tallliman (10 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> Why can't I ride for 20 miles and stay dry !!! .Just done a 50km the last 12 miles in utterly miserable conditions just because of this challenge



Glad I stayed in then! Just be glad you weren't doing a ton!


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2018)

tallliman said:


> Glad I stayed in then! Just be glad you weren't doing a ton!


Right decision it would have been utterly miserable . Cold and wet after 32 miles


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> Right decision it would have been utterly miserable . Cold and wet after 32 miles



Yeah there’s not a lot of fun in it, it becomes a mental thing. Or you have to be mental to ride in it in the first place, it’s one or the other!!


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Feb 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> It’s all I ever do! I don’t pay too much attention to forecasts or apps, much like I avoid the news as much as possible. I look out and just ask myself “do I need a coat today?” Why depress yourself hours/days before planning a ride??



I know what you mean but it gives me an idea what time to set the alarm - I'm up at 5am for work during the week, so if the weather means no cycling I can have a lie in! 



13 rider said:


> Why can't I ride for 20 miles and stay dry !!! .Just done a 50km the last 12 miles in utterly miserable conditions just because of this challenge



Chapeau!

I awoke this morning to an icy frost that was slippery enough underfoot when walking the attack terrier, then it started raining, then it started sleeting.
So once again the only cycling I've done today has been indoors


----------



## Elysian_Roads (10 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> Why can't I ride for 20 miles and stay dry !!! .Just done a 50km the last 12 miles in utterly miserable conditions just because of this challenge


Glad I wasn't the only one having such thoughts on the tail end of my ride out today. Luckily had no merc related near misses. Hope you are okay, @13 rider.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one having such thoughts on the tail end of my ride out today. Luckily had no merc related near misses. Hope you are okay, @13 rider.


I'm fine thank you . Just a very near miss of the worst kind .


----------



## Elysian_Roads (11 Feb 2018)

What a difference a day makes. Sunny and dry (well from the sky anyway), and the kit has remained relatively clean. A bit windy but otherwise a much more pleasant ride. 52km under the wheels today, now off to clean the bikes.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Feb 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> What a difference a day makes. Sunny and dry (well from the sky anyway), and the kit has remained relatively clean. A bit windy but otherwise a much more pleasant ride. 52km under the wheels today, now off to clean the bikes.



I should have joined you. 
Yesterday I had thought of a metric century ride today, but the wind and rain battering my windows last night gave me second thoughts. Local flooding and branches on the roads this morning confirmed a more modest target was in order and I'm glad I made that choice. I found the wind chilling on exposed bits of flesh and after a handful of light showers, at around 17 miles found myself, quite literally, in the middle of a thunder and lightning hailstorm. A bit scary, given that apart from the ribbon of head height hedges, there wasn't a lot around and certainly nothing with a lump of metal between its legs.
The hailstone then continued to alternate with driving rain for the next 11 miles, during which time, although I became adept at cycling with one gloved hand over my eyebrows, a motorcycle flip down visor, would have been the ideal helmet accoutrement.
Arrived home, damp and with toes which were freezing.
On the positive side, my bike felt brilliant. For the last couple of months, with each ride it has been feeling rougher. The rear derailleur was largely changing according to its own time scale, which was traced to a frayed cable. Well traced, may not be entirely apposite. In an effort to track down the cause of the behaviour, the chain was changed and the rear mech and cassette stripped, cleaned and refitted. But when reindexing the gears a very loud crack from the sti levers revealed a badly frayed cable. 
I knew the headset bearings were going, but the bike felt rough beyond that, so into the LBS it went. Some more new cables, bearings and general fettling later it feels like new again.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (11 Feb 2018)

Happy for you to join me in the Tropics of Berkshire, @Bazzer, as long as you don't bring that weather with you. So glad I didn't have hail out on the ride yesterday, think I might just have turned round and found the shortest route home.

"Found myself, quite literally, in the middle of a thunder and lightning hailstorm. A bit scary, given that apart from the ribbon of head height hedges, there wasn't a lot around and certainly nothing with a lump of metal between its legs.". That sounds like a good selling point to upgrade to Carbon Fibre!

At least the bike is running better


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Feb 2018)

I’ll start by saying “well it was sunny when I left!” to create the vibe for this ride. 

Another one in the bag for feb- today I decided to have a bit of a toot around the wonderful Charnwood Forest and chalk off some climbs there that I had yet to tackle. But oh my days it was a tad blowy! Nevertheless the zwift sessions have improved my climbing skills (generally poor to nonexistent) to the point where I was able to chalk off said climbs, 1 straight into a headwind and the other was a cross wind with rain, then hail, then snow then back to sun again. Pretty much four seasons in one climb! But I soldiered on and managed to amass the 50km to get another point on the board. Off to thaw out now......


----------



## Bazzer (11 Feb 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Happy for you to join me in the Tropics of Berkshire, @Bazzer, as long as you don't bring that weather with you. So glad I didn't have hail out on the ride yesterday, think I might just have turned round and found the shortest route home.
> 
> "Found myself, quite literally, in the middle of a thunder and lightning hailstorm. A bit scary, given that apart from the ribbon of head height hedges, there wasn't a lot around and certainly nothing with a lump of metal between its legs.".* That sounds like a good selling point to upgrade to Carbon Fibre!*
> 
> At least the bike is running better



Now just let me run that by Mrs B, (who by the way, cannot get her head around much of my cycling activities).........


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Feb 2018)

It was lightly snowing here first thing when I got up to let the dog out (the delights of dog ownership...), so given the forecast I went back to bed for another hour or so then committed to do other things for the remainder of the day.

Needless to say, the snow-pocalypse has failed to materialise and the sun has been out from late morning. It is Baltic out there though. 

A missed opportunity then thanks to yet another round of incorrect weather forecasting - the Met Office weather warning appears to have been yet another episode of them crying wolf. I managed to squeeze in 20km of indoor cycling but it's not the same is it...?


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> It was lightly snowing here first thing when I got up to let the dog out (the delights of dog ownership...), so given the forecast I went back to bed for another hour or so then committed to do other things for the remainder of the day.
> 
> Needless to say, the snow-pocalypse has failed to materialise and the sun has been out from late morning. It is Baltic out there though.
> 
> A missed opportunity then thanks to yet another round of incorrect weather forecasting - the Met Office weather warning appears to have been yet another episode of them crying wolf. I managed to squeeze in 20km of indoor cycling but it's not the same is it...?


I don’t know what the weatherman said (there’s a song in there somewhere! )but here in Leicestershire it was sunny, cool but very windy! 25 miles later and mid climb however I had several different weather fronts come at me seemingly all at once! That said, if I’d have had your conditions I’d have done the same and smashed zwift!


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Feb 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> I don’t know what the weatherman said (there’s a song in there somewhere! but here in Leicestershire it was sunny, cool but very windy! 25 miles later and mid climb however I had several different weather fronts come at me seemingly all at once! That said, if I’d have had your conditions I’d have done the same and smashed zwift!



There was a yellow weather warning for snow and ice, forecast for sleet showers, heavy at times, temperature of 2C (but feeling like -4C) and a 20mph wind gusting at up to 36mph.

It's certainly been cold, but I've seen no snow apart from that bit at about 7:30am and it is nowhere near as windy as they reckoned either. We had probably 3 hours of near unbroken sunshine from late morning too!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (11 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> There was a yellow weather warning for snow and ice, forecast for sleet showers, heavy at times, temperature of 2C (but feeling like -4C) and a 20mph wind gusting at up to 36mph.
> 
> It's certainly been cold, but I've seen no snow apart from that bit at about 7:30am and it is nowhere near as windy as they reckoned either. We had probably 3 hours of near unbroken sunshine for about 3 hours from late morning too!


Can only say I am glad I went out this morning, as mid afternoon we had a couple of sleet showers here. One very quick the other a little bit longer, but wouldn't have made for pleasant cycling. Two weeks until the next riding weekend. Hope the weather makes up its mind what it is doing by then.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> It was lightly snowing here first thing when I got up to let the dog out (the delights of dog ownership...), so given the forecast I went back to bed for another hour or so then committed to do other things for the remainder of the day.
> 
> Needless to say, the snow-pocalypse has failed to materialise and the sun has been out from late morning. It is Baltic out there though.
> 
> A missed opportunity then thanks to yet another round of incorrect weather forecasting - the Met Office weather warning appears to have been yet another episode of them crying wolf. I managed to squeeze in 20km of indoor cycling but it's not the same is it...?



I think the weather forecasters had problems, at least locally to me. When I took child 2 back to college this afternoon, left home in sunshine, went through hail, sleet and slush, for several miles and ended up in overcast sky. Almost reversed itself for the return journey, apart from a hail shower just as I pulled into the drive; All from north to south Cheshire!


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Feb 2018)

Another one in for the month.... a nice tootle around the lanes of Derbyshire/Leicestershire and taking in the first Beacon Hill climb of the year. Not a record breaker up that but fairly steady nevertheless! Still 3 or 4 mins behind the lads up it but it was defeated all the same! An enjoyable flattish ride (except beacon) and a couple of well earned peronis waiting!


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Another one in for the month.... a nice tootle around the lanes of Derbyshire/Leicestershire and taking in the first Beacon Hill climb of the year. Not a record breaker up that but fairly steady nevertheless! Still 3 or 4 mins behind the lads up it but it was defeated all the same! An enjoyable flattish ride (except beacon) and a couple of well earned peronis waiting!


Well done nasty climb that . See you did it all the way from Quorn the full lot about 4 miles of uphill. .The road surface is terrible and the change in gradients make hard to get a rythem going .


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done nasty climb that . See you did it all the way from Quorn the full lot about 4 miles of uphill. .The road surface is terrible and the change in gradients make hard to get a rythem going .



I’m not sure if I’d say it’s nasty per se but you’re spot on about the road surface, it’s atrocious! Yeah did the full one from Quorn lights. Just shy of 4 miles. It was a good 4/5 mins behind yours and @Supersuperleeds efforts looking on the strava segment but I’m just happy that I got up it again. I probably played a bit too safe in all honesty as I could’ve pushed a bit harder but as I was around 20 miles in I didn’t want to burn out!!


----------



## fatjel (17 Feb 2018)

Is it OK if I join in now.. Did a couple of 50k rides in Jan.
Not been on the bike much since Sept last year and now moved to Wales 
gonna have to build up my fitness and reduce my weight 
With the hills around here that should be quick


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Feb 2018)

fatjel said:


> Is it OK if I join in now.. Did a couple of 50k rides in Jan.
> Not been on the bike much since Sept last year and now moved to Wales
> gonna have to build up my fitness and reduce my weight
> With the hills around here that should be quick


 

Welcome aboard!  Good luck with the challenge


----------



## fatjel (17 Feb 2018)

Just finished my first Welsh 50k ride
Picked a lovely morning for it


----------



## Bazzer (17 Feb 2018)

@Saluki good to see you still getting a challenge mileage logged, with the trials and tribulations.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Feb 2018)

fatjel said:


> Is it OK if I join in now.. Did a couple of 50k rides in Jan.
> Not been on the bike much since Sept last year and now moved to Wales
> gonna have to build up my fitness and reduce my weight
> With the hills around here that should be quick


Of course you're welcome, the more the merrier.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2018)

I did have plans to sneak another metric half in, but then this happened...


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2018)

Bazzer said:


> @Saluki good to see you still getting a challenge mileage logged, with the trials and tribulations.


The riding is helpful. I was just going to ride 5 miles or so. Just turn my legs and no pressure to do anything. Told my pal Andrea that I was going out. Once I had told her, I kind of had to go. I rode a nice 13 mile route then the rain stopped so I pushed on a bit. Just riding. I didn’t really notice the miles until I got to Woodhall Spa.

I thought that if I rode to Tattershall and stopped at the culvert bridge, for a think, it might help. It didn’t really. Then I just rode home and had sweet potato and coconut soup. Logged 35 miles, which isn’t too shoddy for a “don’t really want to go but I will” ride.


----------



## tallliman (18 Feb 2018)

@Saluki, I often tell people my riding plans to force me to do them too!! It's quite an effective way of doing It!


----------



## Domus (21 Feb 2018)

Cold this morning when I set off to visit my mum in her Chorley care home, by the time I got to Rivington Barn for a bowl of warming soup the sun was out, so sat outside in the warm sunshine. Blooming cold though after when the cloud came over. Still, another 50Km in the bank.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2018)

One weekend to go warning we have 32 rider fully posted up but that leaves 11 riders still to post a ride. Time to or get posting


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Feb 2018)

Looking like a chilly, but bright and clear weekend here - should be nice for a ride if I can get the layering right...


----------



## the stupid one (22 Feb 2018)

Yesterday was a lovely day for cycling - dry and still. I, however, was feeling unwell, so had to wait until today.

Today was a less lovely day for cycling - still dry, but colder and a lot breezier. 35 km of headwind to start. And at about 15 km I got my first p*ncture of the modern era. Back tyre as well. Luckily, I found the thorny culprit and was able to pull out that part of the tube and patch it. First time I'd used those Park Tools self-adhesive jobs.

Stopped at Net's café for coffee and bara brith.

At about 30 km my lack of experience with Park Tools patches showed its ugly side when the tyre went down again, so this time it was wheel off, new tube in, and a bloody fight to get the wheel back on. It was easier than last time I tried, that's the best I can say.

Such a relief when the route turned north-eastish and the headwind disappeared, though I was a bit knackered by then. I'd set my mind on continuing to Ellesmere Port though, then continuing to Eastham Village before cutting across to Willaston for a twilight break at Hadlow Road Station. And then back onto the Wirral Way in the dark, always exciting.

Got home unsure of the km/miles conversion, so I was prepared to ride up and down the road for a bit to make 50 miles, but I checked on my iPad at the front door and discovered I didn't need to. Thank goodness for that.

Took me seven hours all told, I didn't pass a grown-up on a bike all day. I'm not fast, but I am persistent.

The big reveal exposed _*fabulous*_ hat/helmet hair!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> One weekend to go warning we have 32 rider fully posted up but that leaves 11 riders still to post a ride. Time to or get posting


Had put off my ride update as hoped to get out this weekend, but family circumstances mean that is unlikely to happen. Intention was to fit in an imperial fifty to go with the metric fifty and metric hundred, as having the three distances as separate personal challenges gives a target to aim towards each month. Never mind, family comes first.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Feb 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Had put off my ride update as hoped to get out this weekend, but family circumstances mean that is unlikely to happen. Intention was to fit in an imperial fifty to go with the metric fifty and metric hundred, as having the three distances as separate personal challenges gives a target to aim towards each month. Never mind, family comes first.


These challenges can be addictive but your still in 
10 riders to post now


----------



## Domus (23 Feb 2018)

Well done to anyone out today , I was out for 30 k and that was more than enough. It was blooming freezing, that easterly wind was not nice at all.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> January 6th. Warwick, Beausale, Temple Balsall, Kingswood, Wotton Wawen, Bearley, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 34.6 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1343641480
> 
> February 19th. Costa Adeje, Los Menores, Chiguergue, La Teide, Vilaflor, Arona, La Camella, Costa Adeje. 55.7 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/1415514674


I should have said in the rules all winter rides have to be done in freezing British conditions no going for some winter sunshine 
Looks lovely , I like the elevation profile bet the downhill was fun . Epic ride


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> I should have said in the rules all winter rides have to be done in freezing British conditions no going for some winter sunshine
> Looks lovely , I like the elevation profile bet the downhill was fun . Epic ride



Sorry for cheating . I have plenty of February rides done in our nasty weather am too lazy to post more than one a month.

The ride was quite a slog, the 3 degree temperature at the top was worse than the UK and shorts were not the best gear for it. The ride down was fun, although the hire bike had very dodgy front brakes.


----------



## Katherine (23 Feb 2018)

Domus said:


> Well done to anyone out today , I was out for 30 k and that was more than enough. It was blooming freezing, that easterly wind was not nice at all.



Yes! Exactly. I've just been told off * for only doing 28 miles in the beautiful freezing sunshine. I was very glad to be home.
*


Katherine said:


> 28 miles under blue sky! Cold but beautiful ride down the A580 to Haydock, with a few quiet side roads added.
> One of the things that I like about Winter is seeing the scenery through the outlines of the bare trees and the way the moss stands out on the stone walls lining the country lanes. I enjoyed seeing the a John Deere in the distance, ploughing I think, with a flock of birds following.
> 
> Haydock race course ( phone held through the railings. I couldn't go any further without wadiny through thick sand, where a part of the course crosses the path)
> ...





13 rider said:


> 28 miles that's a metric half century gone begging consider yourself told off


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Sorry for cheating . I have plenty of February rides done in our nasty weather am too lazy to post more than one a month.
> 
> The ride was quite a slog, the 3 degree temperature at the top was worse than the UK and shorts were not the best gear for it. The ride down was fun, although the hire bike had very dodgy front brakes.


I'm just jealous


----------



## Mark Grant (23 Feb 2018)

Chilly day today. Because of the NE wind I thought I'd ride into it for the outward leg so headed north & east out towards Chelmsford then back though the center of London. A very large chunk of this ride was well within the M25, so lots of traffic and traffic lights! Consequently quite a slow ride.
Did I mention it was cold!
https://www.relive.cc/view/1422222057


----------



## Katherine (23 Feb 2018)

@13 rider You will be pleased to know that I am meant to be leading a 50 mile ride on Sunday


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2018)

What a glorious day for a bike ride - clear blue skies, sunshine, fluffy high clouds and an easterly wind blowing straight in from Siberia 

To be fair, reports of the end of days seem to have been somewhat over-egged this week and suitably layered up under a wind proof jacket it was great to be out on dry roads for another qualifying ride. I even managed to plan a route with the wind behind me on the homeward leg and was rewarded with a PB over part of it. 

Tomorrow looks promising too, so fingers crossed


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Feb 2018)

So that’s the first biggie out the way for this year, a nice ride out with a mate to cafe ventoux in very cold but very sunny conditions. Latex gloves under my usual ones and sandwich bags (yes, you read that right!) on my feet kept them reasonably toasty for the journey. I forgot just how lumpy it is winding through those lanes to get to ventoux and the last 10 miles getting there was a right slog, at one stage I thought I was going to bonk! However we made it and two coffees, a bacon sandwich and two chocolate tiffins later we were off for the return leg. Once we’d done the first few miles of the rollercoaster lanes away from there in what seemed to be an eternal headwind, (and the fact that I’m a total muppet and forgot to record the first mile or so leaving there) we soon made up time on the flats and were ultimately able to pull the pace back up to an even 15mph average overall. It would’ve been quite easy to wimp out given the cold snap but the sun and the cracking views more than made up for it. A great ride today in great company.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> View attachment 397229
> View attachment 397230
> View attachment 397231
> View attachment 397232
> So that’s the first biggie out the way for this year, a nice ride out with a mate to cafe ventoux in very cold but very sunny conditions. Latex gloves under my usual ones and sandwich bags (yes, you read that right!) on my feet kept them reasonably toasty for the journey. I forgot just how lumpy it is winding through those lanes to get to ventoux and the last 10 miles getting there was a right slog, at one stage I thought I was going to bonk! However we made it and two coffees, a bacon sandwich and two chocolate tiffins later we were off for the return leg. Once we’d done the first few miles of the rollercoaster lanes away from there in what seemed to be an eternal headwind, we soon made up time on the flats and was ultimately able to pull the pace back to an even 15mph average overall. It would’ve been quite easy to wimp out given the cold snap but the sun and the cracking views more than made up for it. A great ride today in great company.


It's always lumpy going to Ventoux . Big miles today well done Chris


----------



## tallliman (24 Feb 2018)

I second that!! Ventoux from the south is a little easier I think but not mich


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2018)

You are all right about that wind! I thought I had better get my half century ride in this afternoon before the nasty weather hits us next week so I went out and did a lumpy-ish 55 km. (Just over 900 metres of ascent or around 3,000 ft.)

The sunshine was lovely and certain parts of my route granted me a good tailwind, but there were some very exposed sections with freezing head/crosswinds which were no help and certainly no fun ... 2 exposed parts of my route are at 400+ metres (1,300 ft) and the wind was bad up there.

I was glad to have made the effort but glad to get home to a hot shower!


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Feb 2018)

ColinJ said:


> You are all right about that wind! I thought I had better get my half century ride in this afternoon before the nasty weather hits us next week so I went out and did a lumpy-ish 55 km. (Just over 900 metres of ascent or around 3,000 ft.)
> 
> The sunshine was lovely and certain parts of my route granted me a good tailwind, but there were some very exposed sections with freezing head/crosswinds which were no help and certainly no fun ... 2 exposed parts of my route are at 400+ metres (1,300 ft) and the wind was bad up there.
> 
> I was glad to have made the effort but glad to get home to a hot shower!



Great effort @ColinJ, good miles in not so good conditions. Kudos.


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> It's always lumpy going to Ventoux . Big miles today well done Chris



Cheers @13 rider, a great ride all round helped by the plentiful sunshine!


tallliman said:


> I second that!! Ventoux from the south is a little easier I think but not mich



Yeah I’ve hit it from the south before on a loop I did last year that took in Market Harborough to Melton Mowbray. I never called in at ventoux that day but rode past it and I seem to recall it was just as lumpy from the south.


----------



## steverob (25 Feb 2018)

Well that was a mistake. Had a chance to go out on the bike yesterday afternoon and turned it down cause I thought it was too cold (my weather app at the time said 4 deg C, feels like 0) and too late, so did an indoor Zwift spin instead. Got up this morning knowing I was going to force myself out no matter what, but took a look at the app anyway - max of 2 deg C today, will feel like minus 3 - just great.

Got all layered up and picked an easy route, albeit one into a cross/headwind on the way out, in order to make my return journey a little easier. At first it wasn't too bad - a bit slow going, but road conditions seemed okay. Then as I turned on to a single track lane, I saw that it was very wet, which I thought was strange as we hadn't had any rain here for a good few days. It turns out that this road just doesn't seem to get any sun and round the next (blind) corner, the ice started. I saw it just in time and managed to slow myself right down, but I still lost control - because of this, it was more of a comedy topple over than an actual "off", but even with all my layers it still hurt a bit.

Walked the rest of that lane just to be sure (was only about quarter of a mile long) and then from there, stayed on fairly major roads, although I did have a near miss with more ice that had formed under a railway bridge that I only saw at the last minute. Eventually got the 50km done and got home and tended to my wounds - grazes and bruising to my left arm that I put out to cushion my fall and a small cut just above my right heel where it looks like the chain or the cog ripped through my sock (all fairly superficial though).


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2018)

steverob said:


> Well that was a mistake. Had a chance to go out on the bike yesterday afternoon and turned it down cause I thought it was too cold (my weather app at the time said 4 deg C, feels like 0) and too late, so did an indoor Zwift spin instead. Got up this morning knowing I was going to force myself out no matter what, but took a look at the app anyway - max of 2 deg C today, will feel like minus 3 - just great.
> 
> Got all layered up and picked an easy route, albeit one into a cross/headwind on the way out, in order to make my return journey a little easier. At first it wasn't too bad - a bit slow going, but road conditions seemed okay. Then as I turned on to a single track lane, I saw that it was very wet, which I thought was strange as we hadn't had any rain here for a good few days. It turns out that this road just doesn't seem to get any sun and round the next (blind) corner, the ice started. I saw it just in time and managed to slow myself right down, but I still lost control - because of this, it was more of a comedy topple over than an actual "off", but even with all my layers it still hurt a bit.
> 
> Walked the rest of that lane just to be sure (was only about quarter of a mile long) and then from there, stayed on fairly major roads, although I did have a near miss with more ice that had formed under a railway bridge that I only saw at the last minute. Eventually got the 50km done and got home and tended to my wounds - grazes and bruising to my left arm that I put out to cushion my fall and a small cut just above my right heel where it looks like the chain or the cog ripped through my sock (all fairly superficial though).


A like for getting out not the farmer interaction . Hopefully you heal quickly . I went out at 12 and still came across some wet ice on a junction which was a surprise


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Feb 2018)

steverob said:


> Well that was a mistake. Had a chance to go out on the bike yesterday afternoon and turned it down cause I thought it was too cold (my weather app at the time said 4 deg C, feels like 0) and too late, so did an indoor Zwift spin instead. Got up this morning knowing I was going to force myself out no matter what, but took a look at the app anyway - max of 2 deg C today, will feel like minus 3 - just great.
> 
> Got all layered up and picked an easy route, albeit one into a cross/headwind on the way out, in order to make my return journey a little easier. At first it wasn't too bad - a bit slow going, but road conditions seemed okay. Then as I turned on to a single track lane, I saw that it was very wet, which I thought was strange as we hadn't had any rain here for a good few days. It turns out that this road just doesn't seem to get any sun and round the next (blind) corner, the ice started. I saw it just in time and managed to slow myself right down, but I still lost control - because of this, it was more of a comedy topple over than an actual "off", but even with all my layers it still hurt a bit.
> 
> Walked the rest of that lane just to be sure (was only about quarter of a mile long) and then from there, stayed on fairly major roads, although I did have a near miss with more ice that had formed under a railway bridge that I only saw at the last minute. Eventually got the 50km done and got home and tended to my wounds - grazes and bruising to my left arm that I put out to cushion my fall and a small cut just above my right heel where it looks like the chain or the cog ripped through my sock (all fairly superficial though).



A like for getting the ride in and done - GWS!


----------



## Bazzer (25 Feb 2018)

steverob said:


> Well that was a mistake. Had a chance to go out on the bike yesterday afternoon and turned it down cause I thought it was too cold (my weather app at the time said 4 deg C, feels like 0) and too late, so did an indoor Zwift spin instead. Got up this morning knowing I was going to force myself out no matter what, but took a look at the app anyway - max of 2 deg C today, will feel like minus 3 - just great.
> 
> Got all layered up and picked an easy route, albeit one into a cross/headwind on the way out, in order to make my return journey a little easier. At first it wasn't too bad - a bit slow going, but road conditions seemed okay. Then as I turned on to a single track lane, I saw that it was very wet, which I thought was strange as we hadn't had any rain here for a good few days. It turns out that this road just doesn't seem to get any sun and round the next (blind) corner, the ice started. I saw it just in time and managed to slow myself right down, but I still lost control - because of this, it was more of a comedy topple over than an actual "off", but even with all my layers it still hurt a bit.
> 
> Walked the rest of that lane just to be sure (was only about quarter of a mile long) and then from there, stayed on fairly major roads, although I did have a near miss with more ice that had formed under a railway bridge that I only saw at the last minute. Eventually got the 50km done and got home and tended to my wounds - grazes and bruising to my left arm that I put out to cushion my fall and a small cut just above my right heel where it looks like the chain or the cog ripped through my sock (all fairly superficial though).



A like for getting out. I'm still bruised and sore from an interaction with a tram line last Monday. And I suspect you might not be the only one caught out today.


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2018)

We were also surprised to see a few icy patches on the lanes near Arley Green. Mostly though it was dry, stunning blue skies but a bitter winds that made it hard going in places. I thought the ride was about 50 odd miles but I'd done 59. 5 miles when I checked my phone at home, so, after Friday's telling off for not rounding up my 28 miler, I went straight out again, finishing on 62.8 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> We were also surprised to see a few icy patches on the lanes near Arley Green. Mostly though it was dry, stunning blue skies but a bitter winds that made it hard going in places. I thought the ride was about 50 odd miles but I'd done 59. 5 miles when I checked my phone at home, so, after Friday's telling off for not rounding up my 28 miler, I went straight out again, finishing on 62.8 miles.


That's the spirit  Thought my ears were burning earlier


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> That's the spirit  Thought my ears were burning earlier


I also took the chance to take a nature pic for the photo comp as I coudn't really stop on the group ride. Mind you, if Mr K had been in when I first went up the drive and before I'd checked my milage, I woudn't have been able to.


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2018)

Stupidly I'd pushed my ride back to the end of this month, this week in fact due to a bit of bad planning, some illness and a great deal of complaceny: I didn't think it would snow, it hasn't snowed in 8 years but it has. Not much but enough. The roads are largely clear but slushy at the sides and some of the ones I use won't be cleared at all, so that's a road ride out. I have a largely off road ride I can do but the snow is just too deep for my Marin, shod with about 38mm tyres. So in an effort not to be beaten I am about to buckle up and take my 29er mtn bike. This could be a slow one but I have to give it a go today, everything will be frozen tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> Stupidly I'd pushed my ride back to the end of this month, this week in fact due to a bit of bad planning, some illness and a great deal of complaceny: I didn't think it would snow, it hasn't snowed in 8 years but it has. Not much but enough. The roads are largely clear but slushy at the sides and some of the ones I use won't be cleared at all, so that's a road ride out. I have a largely off road ride I can do but the snow is just too deep for my Marin, shod with about 38mm tyres. So in an effort not to be beaten I am about to buckle up and take my 29er mtn bike. This could be a slow one but I have to give it a go today, everything will be frozen tomorrow.


Good luck . It pays to get a ride in early


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2018)

13 rider said:


> Good luck . It pays to get a ride in early


Wise words.

I did get it in, so panic over. If I'd waited an hour for the sun to come out then I could easily have used the road bike with care in some places but I wasn't sure the sun was going to come out. Also, my early morning dog walk reconnoitre on the Wirral Way didn't show up the fact that the path was better further on, so I could have taken the Marin which would have made the ride somewhat easier but using the FF29 felt like an adventure and it's slower speed did allow me to stop for lunch as well.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> Wise words.
> 
> I did get it in, so panic over. If I'd waited an hour for the sun to come out then I could easily have used the road bike with care in some places but I wasn't sure the sun was going to come out. Also, my early morning dog walk reconnoitre on the Wirral Way didn't show up the fact that the path was better further on, so I could have taken the Marin which would have made the ride somewhat easier but using the FF29 felt like an adventure and it's slower speed did allow me to stop for lunch as well.


Well done I always like at bit of end of the month jepody will they won't they


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2018)

Monthly update time . We have 39 riders fully posted . 4 riders without a ride posted so @ianmac62 , @Slick ,@al3xsh and @Nomadski please update the challenge .

Well done everyone Feb a far from ideal month for cycling . Good luck for March take care in the current conditions .I normally advocate getting a ride in early but it pay to wait a week this month for better weather hopefully


----------



## tallliman (2 Mar 2018)

I'd agree.....might try and get out Sunday for an out and back to a favourite coffee stop.....


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2018)

Normally I'd agree with @13 rider about the merits of getting a ride in early, but there's no chance tomorrow.

Sunday _might_ give me outside chance though, so fingers crossed.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> I'd agree.....might try and get out Sunday for an out and back to a favourite coffee stop.....


Stick to the busier roads Ragdale road was blocked yesterday due to drifting snow and a stuck parcel van


----------



## tallliman (2 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Stick to the busier roads Ragdale road was blocked yesterday due to drifting snow and a stuck parcel van



Cheers, it'd probably be straight up and back along Paudy.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> I'd agree.....might try and get out Sunday for an out and back to a favourite coffee stop.....


Yeah my sportive has been postponed due to the inclement weather so I may have to do the same......


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Yeah my sportive has been postponed due to the inclement weather so I may have to do the same......



I'm riding the York-Leeds-York sportive a week on Saturday (10th March) which was going to be my banker for March, so hopefully the weather should have sorted itself by then. Would be nice to squeeze in a cheeky metric half this weekend though.
Then in April I've got the Vale Vélo where I seem to have accidentally signed up for the 100-mile ride again...


----------



## Domus (2 Mar 2018)

Hoping to visit mum in Chorley on Tuesday for an early one, couple of bankers later in the month, The Bay Cycle Way over two days.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm riding the York-Leeds-York sportive a week on Saturday (10th March) which was going to be my banker for March, so hopefully the weather should have sorted itself by then. Would be nice to squeeze in a cheeky metric half this weekend though.
> Then in April I've got the Vale Vélo where I seem to have accidentally signed up for the 100-mile ride again...


 
Well good luck with that! Got my banker hopefully next weekend on a forum ride with @13 rider, @Lilliburlero, @Supersuperleeds, @tallliman and possibly others so if all goes to plan I should smash it for March! Then there’s Tour of the Peak in May, Bostin Peaks in June, Leicestershire Startline in July and Belvoir “2wheels and a slice of cake” in September! So hopefully between us @NorthernDave we might just manage.......


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Mar 2018)

Lovely day for it!!


----------



## tallliman (3 Mar 2018)

@Chris Doyle, I can't even see where the pavement ends and the road begins looking out my window!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> @Chris Doyle, I can't even see where the pavement ends and the road begins looking out my window!!



I hear ya @tallliman.. Should’ve got my skates instead of my shoes on- it’s like an ice rink! I do not envy anyone who’s braved it out there today!!Even zwift was an effort in the garage this morning- the technology couldn’t handle the cold!!


----------



## Bazzer (4 Mar 2018)

I was disappointed at today's 100 k sportive being cancelled as that was my banker for the MCAM challenge, but with hindsight, it was probably a good thing. Today's ride was another wet and cold one to add to this winter's list and my toes were feeling cold by the end. Low light was some dick, whose journey was so important he could not be delayed by a few seconds, so as I was turning right on a mini roundabout, he overtook me on the wrong side of the roundabout. 
HIgh lights were wildlife. Many more birds around than recent rides, including an owl, couple of pheasant and what I think was a woodpecker hammering at a tree as I stopped for a toilet break.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2018)

Bazzer said:


> I was disappointed at today's 100 k sportive being cancelled as that was my banker for the MCAM challenge, but with hindsight, it was probably a good thing. Today's ride was another wet and cold one to add to this winter's list and my toes were feeling cold by the end. Low light was some dick, whose journey was so important he could not be delayed by a few seconds, so as I was turning right on a mini roundabout, he overtook me on the wrong side of the roundabout.
> HIgh lights were wildlife. Many more birds around than recent rides, including an owl, couple of pheasant and what I think was a woodpecker hammering at a tree as I stopped for a toilet break.


Well done for getting a ride in . I'm waiting for the thaw then may not have time today


----------



## Bazzer (4 Mar 2018)

I think my location happens to have been a Goldilocks for the recent weather. Just missed the worst of the snow from the South, North and East. We had snow and there is still some around, but nothing to cause disruption.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2018)

Bazzer said:


> I think my location happens to have been a Goldilocks for the recent weather. Just missed the worst of the snow from the South, North and East. We had snow and there is still some around, but nothing to cause disruption.


I think it's say something about the nation's weather it's the 4th of the month and we have 1 ride in


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2018)

A late poster for Feb well done @Slick upto 40 riders now


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Mar 2018)

The forecast suggested a couple of hours of not snowing / sleeting raining at 10am, so I thought I might squeeze a ride in.
At 10 it was sleeting like it was going out of fashion and walking the dog earlier had revealed that while there has been a bit of melting overnight, there is still an awful lot of snow and more importantly ice about.

Long story short, no outdoor riding today, just an hour indoors at an average of 16.5mph which I'm quite pleased with. Knackered now though!

Edit to add: Mrs ND tells me that while I was busy cycling it was snowing again, just enough for a dusting. And now it's foggy!


----------



## tallliman (4 Mar 2018)

I might make it 2 finishers so far this month or incur the wrath of @13 rider!! It's not nice out due to heavy fog.


----------



## tallliman (4 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> I might make it 2 finishers so far this month or incur the wrath of @13 rider!! It's not nice out due to heavy fog.



No wrath today! 50km completed by riding round the block 5 times!


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> No wrath today! 50km completed by riding round the block 5 times!


Good effort . I wanted to do a 50km today but have a family commitment I was told I WILL BE there and couldn't go early due to the weather so I an hour for me and 15 miles


----------



## Elysian_Roads (4 Mar 2018)

Happy to report a metric fifty for today. The snow has pretty much vanished from this part of East Berkshire, and in the more sheltered parts the sun felt quite nice. Went out all geared up for a cold ride, and realised it wasn't going to be so bad when various runners went past in just t-shirts, and one with a vest! 

More a social ride this morning, on the mountain bike round Windsor Great Park. Just good to be back in the saddle. Ride report to follow when the Garmin gets its act together. 

Happy riding for anyone free of Emma and the Beast!


----------



## tallliman (4 Mar 2018)

Cheers! It wasn't too bad on the roads, just the fog made it difficult to see. It had lifted a bit by the time I came home.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> No wrath today! 50km completed by riding round the block 5 times!


That's a BIG block - most of my local ones are only about 500 metres in length so I would have to do 100 laps!

I could have ridden up and down the local A-roads, but salty slush, chilly fog ... no thanks! I'll take it easy for another week (hopefully!) to let the Beast from the East/Storm Emma blow themselves out and then get stuck in. I am already 550 miles down on my distance target and it is only the start of March so it will probably take 2 intense months to catch up, assuming that I don't let it drift too much more.

I have organised a 100 km forum ride from Leighton Buzzard on the 17th. a 50 mile ride to Oxford after that, and a 100 mile forum ride from Todmorden on the 24th so they will help.

I am officially looking forward to Spring! (As judged by weather, not by some arbitrary date.)


----------



## tallliman (4 Mar 2018)

@ColinJ, I only made up the last mile by cycling round the block!! I couldn't countenance riding nowhere for 50km!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> @ColinJ, I only made up the last mile by cycling round the block!! I couldn't countenance riding nowhere for 50km!


Ah yes, I get you - I often use my 500 m loop that way, though I can usually gauge it so that I only have to do 1 or 2 circuits.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Mar 2018)

Day off work sunshining must be time for a 50km . Checked out part of the route for a future forum ride ending up doing 41 miles . Got the clothing wrong was slightly overdressed  so used to freezing temps . Ended the ride with no gloves as the thick one were to warm what a difference a could of days make .


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Day off work sunshining must be time for a 50km . Checked out part of the route for a future forum ride ending up doing 41 miles . Got the clothing wrong was slightly overdressed  so used to freezing temps . Ended the ride with no gloves as the thick one were to warm what a difference a could of days make .



Haha, how was the ride? Any issues with that bit around Earl shilton?


----------



## al3xsh (6 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time . We have 39 riders fully posted . 4 riders without a ride posted so @ianmac62 , @Slick ,@al3xsh and @Nomadski please update the challenge .
> 
> Well done everyone Feb a far from ideal month for cycling . Good luck for March take care in the current conditions .I normally advocate getting a ride in early but it pay to wait a week this month for better weather hopefully



Well - February was a terrible month for me. I've been laid up with the (proper) flu for weeks and its now nearly 3 weeks I've not turned a pedal 

I'll update the challenge with my best ride over that period, but it wasn't the 50 mile I was hoping for 

A


----------



## Domus (6 Mar 2018)

Went to visit my mum with the intention of doing the usual route. However, set of in constant light drizzle all the way to Horwich and felt less than 100%
So after seeing mum I came back avoiding Rivington and Chorley Old Road. Got the distance in but not the climbing. Feel quite tired.


----------



## Bazzer (6 Mar 2018)

al3xsh said:


> Well - February was a terrible month for me. I've been laid up with the (proper) flu for weeks and its now nearly 3 weeks I've not turned a pedal
> 
> I'll update the challenge with my best ride over that period, but it wasn't the 50 mile I was hoping for
> 
> A



Just needs to be a 50k to keep in


----------



## 13 rider (6 Mar 2018)

al3xsh said:


> Well - February was a terrible month for me. I've been laid up with the (proper) flu for weeks and its now nearly 3 weeks I've not turned a pedal
> 
> I'll update the challenge with my best ride over that period, but it wasn't the 50 mile I was hoping for
> 
> A


But your still in that's what matters . I had the flu late Jan so I now how you felt .I always feel Feb is the worst month better weather coming soon


----------



## 13 rider (6 Mar 2018)

Another late post for Feb so that's 41 of us now


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Mar 2018)

March done yesterday, still trying to keep up all 3 challenges. Time is going to be an issue this month with some unexpected extra shifts at work.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Mar 2018)

As I've mentioned upthread, my 'banker' ride for March is the York-Leeds-York Sportive this Saturday, where I'm signed up for the 64.5km ride.
Typically, all week Saturday has been forecast as the one day of the week that you wouldn't want to be out on the bike...anyway, the good news is that the forecast has changed and the rain should now stop at about the same time as we'll be finishing the ride...







At least it shouldn't be too windy.
And being a Velo29 event there are sausage sandwiches and a beer for all finishers!


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> At least it shouldn't be too windy.
> And being a Velo29 event there are sausage sandwiches and a beer for all finishers!



Well I hope your Velo29 event is better than mine on Tour of the Peaks last year - the feed stations were shocking! Next to no water at the first one, hardly any snacks at the second apart from some 5h1tty tropical high5 powder and I didn’t make it as far as the third, but from what I was told they were trying to shut it early with over 100 riders yet to pass through! The two lads I started it with who did go on to finish it ended up scoffing cakes from Morrison’s cafe rather than the “feed stations”...


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Mar 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Well I hope your Velo29 event is better than mine on Tour of the Peaks last year - the feed stations were shocking! Next to no water at the first one, hardly any snacks at the second apart from some 5h1tty tropical high5 powder and I didn’t make it as far as the third, but from what I was told they were trying to shut it early with over 100 riders yet to pass through! The two lads I started it with who did go on to finish it ended up scoffing cakes from Morrison’s cafe rather than the “feed stations”...



That's a worry - last year they had all the usuals - flapjack, cakes, nuts, energy drinks, water, etc alongside sausage rolls, pork pies and sandwiches which was really good.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> That's a worry - last year they had all the usuals - flapjack, cakes, nuts, energy drinks, water, etc alongside sausage rolls, pork pies and sandwiches which was really good.



There is another train of thought though- perhaps if I was significantly quicker I’d have been first to the snacks! Wouldn’t have solved the water problem though, the first one at a pub Just west of Sheffield they ran a hose pipe out of the men’s bog that trickled at the other end! We left feedback on how bad it was so hopefully this year they’ve taken heed.......


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Mar 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> There is another train of thought though- perhaps if I was significantly quicker I’d have been first to the snacks! Wouldn’t have solved the water problem though, the first one at a pub Just west of Sheffield they ran a hose pipe out of the men’s bog that trickled at the other end! We left feedback on how bad it was so hopefully this year they’ve taken heed.......



That doesn't sound great does it? Last year, IIRC, they had water and two different flavours of High5 (or something similar) ready to go. Plus tea and coffee.
Although I've just checked the rider notes and this is the menu du jour which all sounds good, so here's hoping they have plenty left:







NorthernDave said:


> Typically, all week Saturday has been forecast as the one day of the week that you wouldn't want to be out on the bike...anyway, the good news is that the forecast has changed and the rain should now stop at about the same time as we'll be finishing the ride...
> 
> View attachment 399082
> 
> ...



Anyway, good news (hopefully) in the latest forecast:






First riders out at 8am, so we might just not get drenched although if it's foggy we might not see much either!


----------



## 13 rider (9 Mar 2018)

Good luck @NorthernDave have a good ride and hope the weather treats you nicely.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Mar 2018)

Well, that's the March ride banked and while it rained for good parts of it, it was nowhere near as bad as the midweek forecast suggested it was going to be.
And while a couple of short parts of the route were more suited to an MTB, the food at the mid-ride stop was excellent and there was plenty of it.
Well, there was when we arrived anyway...

More importantly though, I really enjoyed it and that's what it's all about.


----------



## Saluki (11 Mar 2018)

March ride is done and dusted with some CC folks. I had a brilliant time and rode on new roads to me, discovered a new cafe as we rode past it. One to go and ride to in the near future for sure. Forgotten when I was told about another good cafe but I am sure that some kind rider will remind me.

14mph average which is not too shoddy for March. Last summer I was doing a 50km ride and had a tiny bit in hand under 2 hours so I need to get some work done. Stupid job and the weather have not been kind or helpful but I can turn that around soon.

Thank you chaps, I had a lovely time and the cake was good too.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Mar 2018)

So today’s was a ride of epic proportions- the CC forum ride with @Supersuperleeds @tallliman @13 rider @Lilliburlero from a cool and misty Leicestershire up to Bardney and then meeting up with the Lincolnshire lot and taking in some lovely villages and lanes in the local area. There were many highlights on the way, including but not limited to metric double centuries, a first imperial century and @Saluki having “technical issues” with her shoe cleat trapped on her pedal but battling on regardless to the end! A mad dash to Lincoln to make the train ensued but with minutes to spare we did it. Great conditions, great ride, great people.


----------



## tallliman (11 Mar 2018)

@Saluki, maybe the one at Wickenby Airfield?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Mar 2018)

tallliman said:


> @Saluki, maybe the one at Wickenby Airfield?



It was.


----------



## ianmac62 (14 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Monthly update time . We have 39 riders fully posted . 4 riders without a ride posted so @ianmac62 , @Slick ,@al3xsh and @Nomadski please update the challenge .
> 
> Well done everyone Feb a far from ideal month for cycling . Good luck for March take care in the current conditions .I normally advocate getting a ride in early but it pay to wait a week this month for better weather hopefully



Thanks, @13 rider but I've fallen at the second hurdle! Woke up with terrible chest pains in the middle of the night of 15th February. Straight to health centre the next morning. Diagnosis: pneumonia had returned in a severe fashion. I'll cut a long and grisly story short: three weeks in hospital, the first half in Northampton General, the second half in Glenfield Hospital, Leicester. Good fun being transported up the M1 in an ambulance. Three chest drains fitted and a two hour operation to scrape all the infection out of my chest. Discharged exactly one week ago. Stitches out yesterday at my local health centre by the same nurse who first diagnosed me a month earlier.

No cycling before I can walk - in the sense that I've to take two walks a day trying to get mildly breathless on each one. Respiratory physiotherapists' orders. This should fully inflate my right lung.

No sympathy sought - I have in fact been superbly treated by the NHS. And collected not only a full EU set of professionals who looked after me but almost a full UN set. The best tick being the morning I was seen by a Peruvian doctor accompanied by a Malawian nurse.

And much inspired for the rest of 2018 by the contribution earlier in this thread by someone who commented to the effect that you can only do what you can do. Good luck to you all.

And if I've learned some advice to pass on, it would be: Don't Catch Pneumonia!


----------



## Bazzer (14 Mar 2018)

ianmac62 said:


> Thanks, @13 rider but I've fallen at the second hurdle! Woke up with terrible chest pains in the middle of the night of 15th February. Straight to health centre the next morning. Diagnosis: pneumonia had returned in a severe fashion. I'll cut a long and grisly story short: three weeks in hospital, the first half in Northampton General, the second half in Glenfield Hospital, Leicester. Good fun being transported up the M1 in an ambulance. Three chest drains fitted and a two hour operation to scrape all the infection out of my chest. Discharged exactly one week ago. Stitches out yesterday at my local health centre by the same nurse who first diagnosed me a month earlier.
> 
> No cycling before I can walk - in the sense that I've to take two walks a day trying to get mildly breathless on each one. Respiratory physiotherapists' orders. This should fully inflate my right lung.
> 
> ...



Ouch! Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Mar 2018)

ianmac62 said:


> Thanks, @13 rider but I've fallen at the second hurdle! Woke up with terrible chest pains in the middle of the night of 15th February. Straight to health centre the next morning. Diagnosis: pneumonia had returned in a severe fashion. I'll cut a long and grisly story short: three weeks in hospital, the first half in Northampton General, the second half in Glenfield Hospital, Leicester. Good fun being transported up the M1 in an ambulance. Three chest drains fitted and a two hour operation to scrape all the infection out of my chest. Discharged exactly one week ago. Stitches out yesterday at my local health centre by the same nurse who first diagnosed me a month earlier.
> 
> No cycling before I can walk - in the sense that I've to take two walks a day trying to get mildly breathless on each one. Respiratory physiotherapists' orders. This should fully inflate my right lung.
> 
> ...


Get well soon @ianmac62


----------



## The Bystander (14 Mar 2018)

Tough break @ianmac62 GWS and better luck for the 2019 challenge.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Mar 2018)

ianmac62 said:


> Thanks, @13 rider but I've fallen at the second hurdle! Woke up with terrible chest pains in the middle of the night of 15th February. Straight to health centre the next morning. Diagnosis: pneumonia had returned in a severe fashion. I'll cut a long and grisly story short: three weeks in hospital, the first half in Northampton General, the second half in Glenfield Hospital, Leicester. Good fun being transported up the M1 in an ambulance. Three chest drains fitted and a two hour operation to scrape all the infection out of my chest. Discharged exactly one week ago. Stitches out yesterday at my local health centre by the same nurse who first diagnosed me a month earlier.
> 
> No cycling before I can walk - in the sense that I've to take two walks a day trying to get mildly breathless on each one. Respiratory physiotherapists' orders. This should fully inflate my right lung.
> 
> ...


Get well soon and take your recovery slowly . Thanks for letting us know I always wonder why when people drop out .


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2018)

@ianmac62 I wish you all the best for your recovery. I hope you can enjoy your walks in the meantime.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Mar 2018)

Another weekend approaches and slim chance of a ride of any description, let along a cheeky half. 

Snow and ice, under the banner of an Amber weather warning, gusting winds and temperatures barely making it above zero rule tomorrow out, and Sunday doesn't look much better - and I've another commitment from lunchtime anyway.

Glad I got this months qualifying ride in last weekend.
Good luck if you're heading out there - watch out for the polar bears...


----------



## tallliman (16 Mar 2018)

Cheeky 50km squeezed in at the end of the week today. Might be the only ride of the week though, weather looking iffy for the weekend.


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Mar 2018)

I shall try and remain positive in spite of the apolcayptic weather predictions but it is beginning to look a bit grim here in the East Midlands, as @tallliman did refer to earlier on another thread, it’s a case of playing it by ear......


----------



## Rob and Alison (17 Mar 2018)

We were glad to get a 33miler in on the Tandem on Friday. Only our second ride of the month, due to Aussie Flu and the weather.
Hopefully a planned Caistor Cycling club social ride next weekend will enable Stig to get out with us so he can stay in too.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Mar 2018)

Wow what a rubbish weekend a paltry 23 miles over 2 days first weekend in over 2 years I've not ridden a ride over 50km over a weekend . This weather is getting boring now roll on summer


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> Wow what a rubbish weekend a paltry 23 miles over 2 days first weekend in over 2 years I've not ridden a ride over 50km over a weekend . This weather is getting boring now roll on summer



Any miles this weekend in Leicester is impressive


----------



## 13 rider (23 Mar 2018)

Spinney said:


> *January
> 10th* - flat route, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury, Thornbury, Cromhall, Wickwar - 32 miles, 1 point
> 
> *February
> ...


Still in that's what matters 12 points will do it


----------



## Domus (23 Mar 2018)

Cracking day in the wind today. Barrow to Grange, day 1 of the Bay Cycle Way.
Good route and good company. Six grumpy old men putting the world to rights all day long. 
Wind dropping for tomorrow. Should be another cracker.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Mar 2018)

Tomorrow looks promising weatherwise - and just as well because I'm lined up for my first metric century of the year with the two lads I'm riding the Wiggle Vale Vélo (an imperial century) with in a fortnight.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2018)

After last weekends null points Back on track this weekend did my usual St Bernards 50km loop . Have a planned 100 km for tomorrow .


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Tomorrow looks promising weatherwise - and just as well because I'm lined up for my first metric century of the year with the two lads I'm riding the Wiggle Vale Vélo (an imperial century) with in a fortnight.



Best laid plans eh? One of our trio arrived for this mornings ride with another commitment later on, so pushed for time the metric century was rejigged to an imperial half - well 52.45 miles to be exact.
Still, all was well, a good ride, nice to have company for a change (which led to a café stop and a very good bacon butty) and my furthest ride of the year so far. The sun even came out for a bit.


----------



## aferris2 (24 Mar 2018)

FInally got the March ride done. March had me thinking I would leave the ride until the weather was a bit nicer (Jan and Feb is always "get the ride as soon as you can") so this weekend it was all looking good. A major mechanical on the road bike during the week meant that this ride had to be on the Hybrid so opted for the metric instead of the imperial 50. Wow that was hard work even with almost zero wind!


----------



## Domus (25 Mar 2018)

Part 2 of the Bay Cycle Way was superb.

The wind didn’t blow but the sun shone. I swear I saw one of our group of grumpy old men smile for a brief moment. One of my best days on the bike ever. I really enjoyed the whole route and would recommend it as an excellent 2 day ride.


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Mar 2018)

Another one in the bag today, an imperial half CC forum ride (for me anyway) with @13 rider, @Lilliburlero and @cyberknight plus a couple of non CC riders who are friends and fellow club riders of @Lilliburlero’s. Bosworth park was the meeting point for us all on this very pleasant Sunday morning, google maps had it as 42 mins from home but I ended up doing it in 30 and so I had a nice break waiting for the others to arrive and took the obligatory “bike leaning against something”shot. We set off a little after 9am and ventured around the lanes of mid and southern Leicestershire, taking in some previously unridden (by me at least!) lanes and picturesque villages. The pace was moderate with a gentle breeze throughout and by 38 miles I was ready for the cafe stop at Sutton Wharf where we had the necessary butties/cakes/coffees and teas to refuel for the next stage of the journey. @cyberknight had a slight “technical difficulty” (a puncture) just after leaving the cafe but we were soon on our way again. A few more miles through the rolling roads ensued and we then began to peel off to get home. 52 miles for me, many more for the others.

Check out CC Forum Ride- Bosworth Lanes on Relive! https://www.relive.cc/view/1470884754

Also posted on “Your Ride Today” thread.


----------



## Saluki (25 Mar 2018)

2 rides again, for me today. I have lost some fitness so doing the 50km over 2 rides is working for me at the moment. Also, I had to go to Boston to do some shopping, speak to the ex about getting divorced. Riding either side of a trip to Boston seemed like a plan.
The morning ride was great and I could have gone much further but didn't have the time. The evening ride was a good 7 miles too long and I was definitely coming home on fumes. I had a teacake when I got home, I was well over 23 miles for the day so it was fine. I have a 23 mile cake rule in place on account of feeling a bit squidgy in the hip department at the minute.

The weather was kind to me and it was brilliant going for a ride at tea time and being fairly sure that I was coming home in daylight too. I need another 25 for the rest of this month to give me 500 miles. I am way behind on last year but not that fussed, it's only an arbitrary figure.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2018)

End of the month warning you only have until Saturday but there's a bank holiday Friday  for an extra day . Looks like March has been a tough month with the weather we have 29 riders fully posted but that leaves 12 riders not yet posted , including one of 5 originals from 2015 come on @gavgav keep the run going . So time to get some done . Well done everyone who's made it through March


----------



## lane (26 Mar 2018)

Hi

New to the forum. I am going to join in here even though I am too late to complete the challenge this year. It will give me motivation and get me into the habit of doing the monthly ride. I am coming back from a bit of a layoff and working on recovering some fitness. First ride to record yesterday was 64km from home to Barrow on Soar.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2018)

A shout out to my fellow half century riders... !

I organise quite a few forum rides, but they generally tend to be 100+ kms to qualify my rides for the sister Metric Century a Month Challenge. I was exchanging messages with @Pale Rider yesterday and he pointed out that there are probably lots of riders who would like to do shorter forum rides so here is your chance to hit the hills with us in the NW of England ...

Warm up your climbing legs and sign up HERE.


----------



## steverob (26 Mar 2018)

lane said:


> Hi
> 
> New to the forum. I am going to join in here even though I am too late to complete the challenge this year. It will give me motivation and get me into the habit of doing the monthly ride. I am coming back from a bit of a layoff and working on recovering some fitness. First ride to record yesterday was 64km from home to Barrow on Soar.



Welcome Lane!
Would you have done any 50km rides in January and February before you joined CC? If so, feel free to log those rides in the thread retrospectively. I did this when I joined the forum a few years back and they were accepted as part of the challenge then, so I don't see why you shouldn't have a chance to do the same!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2018)

Hi @lane as the unofficial thread monitor as above if you've done rides over 50 km in Jan and Feb we will allow late entries feel free to post away .
I live 7 miles from Barrow and would have riden most of those roads


----------



## fatjel (26 Mar 2018)

Managed to find a 50k flat bit of Wales today. 
Parked in the middle so I could bail out if needed
Was pleased to finish after two DNFs this month


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2018)

2 more posted up now up to 31 riders


----------



## gavgav (26 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> End of the month warning you only have until Saturday but there's a bank holiday Friday  for an extra day . Looks like March has been a tough month with the weather we have 29 riders fully posted but that leaves 12 riders not yet posted , including one of 5 originals from 2015 come on @gavgav keep the run going . So time to get some done . Well done everyone who's made it through March



There is a real possibility that I could miss out for the first time in 4 years. The weather has put pay to the only free weekends I’ve had so far this month.

I’m busy all day Good Friday and so Saturday morning is my only slot left, even that’s a squeeze before heading off to Wales for a couple of days.

Hoping to get it in then, but weather doesn’t look good yet again.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2018)

gavgav said:


> There is a real possibility that I could miss out for the first time in 4 years. The weather has put pay to the only free weekends I’ve had so far this month.
> 
> I’m busy all day Good Friday and so Saturday morning is my only slot left, even that’s a squeeze before heading off to Wales for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that @gavgav


----------



## lane (26 Mar 2018)

Thanks for the welcome. Unfortunately no 50k rides in Jan or Feb or indeed since Sept 17, hence the need to get back to fitness. The personal challenge for me now is to keep posting a ride or rides every month.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Mar 2018)

lane said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Unfortunately no 50k rides in Jan or Feb or indeed since Sept 17, hence the need to get back to fitness. The personal challenge for me now is to keep posting a ride or rides every month.


Ok feel free to post away the whole ethos of the thread is to get people out doing some miles . You just won't qualify for the bronze Star for your signature as this only runs Jan to Dec but personal motivation is more important have fun


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Mar 2018)

lane said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Unfortunately no 50k rides in Jan or Feb or indeed since Sept 17, hence the need to get back to fitness. The personal challenge for me now is to keep posting a ride or rides every month.



Hi and welcome! 

I see you’re quite local.... If you’re looking for extra miles and motivation, we Leicestershire lot tend to get together regularly for socials. I’m fairly new to these myself but it’s been a great way to meet likeminded people and get the miles in for the challenges. Keep your eyes out on the boards and maybe get involved? We’re a great bunch!


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 Mar 2018)

Rob and Alison said:


> We were glad to get a 33miler in on the Tandem on Friday. Only our second ride of the month, due to Aussie Flu and the weather.
> Hopefully a planned Caistor Cycling club social ride next weekend will enable Stig to get out with us so he can stay in too.



Phew! Stig is in for March!
The planned CCC ride took place yesterday with Stig again acting as ride leader from his basket. A Total of just over 39miles took him within a whisker of 200 for the year, if he had known he would have made me ride the extra 1.18miles up and down the road!

Hopefully he wont have to leave it so late in the month for April's ride.


----------



## lane (26 Mar 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I see you’re quite local.... If you’re looking for extra miles and motivation, we Leicestershire lot tend to get together regularly for socials. I’m fairly new to these myself but it’s been a great way to meet likeminded people and get the miles in for the challenges. Keep your eyes out on the boards and maybe get involved? We’re a great bunch!



Thanks will do


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Mar 2018)

gavgav said:


> There is a real possibility that I could miss out for the first time in 4 years. The weather has put pay to the only free weekends I’ve had so far this month.
> 
> I’m busy all day Good Friday and so Saturday morning is my only slot left, even that’s a squeeze before heading off to Wales for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


You could cycle to Rochdale on Friday


----------



## gavgav (27 Mar 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> You could cycle to Rochdale on Friday



 True!! It might be quicker than by car, if the roadworks are as bad as they were when I went to Bury!!


----------



## Domus (29 Mar 2018)

Back in Grange for a couple of days prepping the caravan for a visit by number 1 daughter, husband and two grandchildren.
Took the morning off chores for ride and lunch in Arnside. Lack of trains due to dispute prevented Mrs Domus joining me for lunch but still another point in the bank.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Mar 2018)

Another ride completed for March.
I had mentally planned a keep the legs ticking over ride, in preparation for an MCAM challenge ride, either early Easter Sunday or more likely Monday, (weather permitting), but it turned out to be a rather enjoyable ride.
First ride for four months without a buff. First ride for four months in shorts. 
A couple of bonuses was; having some woman in a mini playing chicken on mini roundabout, on my right of way. She lost and got a forfeit of having some extra seconds added to her journey as I slowed right down. And then (hopefully), having sorted a creaking seat post, which had been doing my head in during the last few days commutes. 
The vista, at today at least, is looking very pleasant.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Mar 2018)

Another rider over the line 32 completed now
Working tomorrow so managed to squeeze in a 50 km this morning to finish March off


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2018)

With stuff to do tomorrow that rules out a ride, I rounded March out with another cheeky metric half this morning. 
Sunday looks promising to get an early marker down for April too.


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Mar 2018)

I got my last ride of the month in this morning, we're off to Flanders tomorrow and so I'm hoping to manage at least 1 x 50km on part of the Gent-Wevelgem race route as my first April ride.

Here are the rest of my qualifying rides for this month.

7/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/1443752775. 57.0km. Appleton (near Warrington) out & back. 
13/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/1450711788. 54.3km. Great Buworth circular.
20/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/1462373176. 59.0km. Wincham/Pickmere.
22/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/1465557990. 57.7km. My first time up Artists lane since I turned 70. It's very flat near where I live and I have to ride 13 miles to get to a decent hill - not that anyone from lumpierparts of the country would count his as much of a hill! 
26/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/1472712795. 59.0km. Pickmere/Wincham
30/3 https://www.strava.com/activities/1479459943. 52.3km. Including the 10km of the Alderley Edge bypass, I didn't get anywhere near Simon Yates' Strava KoM!

16 points to date.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Mar 2018)

Another sneaks over the line which makes 34 ( after a recount )
Last day warning !!! 7 riders still to post .


----------



## the stupid one (30 Mar 2018)

35!

Nice, steady ride, comfortable amount of clothing for the temperature, drank and ate with sensible frequency . . . and I've never felt so ill after a ride. I thought I was down for the norovirus hellride, but after four and a half hours I'm eating and drinking again and feeling more human.

Odd.


----------



## gavgav (31 Mar 2018)

I MADE IT!!! Cut it about as fine as possible.

Woke up this morning, to pouring rain and howling wind, so pretty much resigned myself to missing out.

However, the rain stopped about 10:30 and knowing I had a deadline of being home by 2pm, to drive to Wales at 3pm, thought to myself I can do this!!

Horrendous roads, went through 15 floods and a wall of Northerly Wind but made it. 

It’s been the hardest month for cycling, that I’ve known since I began this challenge 4 years ago.

Please let April be better!


----------



## Katherine (31 Mar 2018)

@gavgav


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2018)

gavgav said:


> I MADE IT!!! Cut it about as fine as possible.
> 
> Woke up this morning, to pouring rain and howling wind, so pretty much resigned myself to missing out.
> 
> ...


you had me worried well done I like a bit of jepody but that was cutting a bit too fine


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> @gavgav


I agree ...

What I am curious about is why your tagging seems to have failed! I wonder if it is the smiley just before it interfering with the process?

Let me try - @gavgav 

Let us see ...


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2018)

Interesting! 

 bravo @gavgav ?

Yes!


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Mar 2018)

the stupid one said:


> 35!
> 
> Nice, steady ride, comfortable amount of clothing for the temperature, drank and ate with sensible frequency . . . and I've never felt so ill after a ride. I thought I was down for the norovirus hellride, but after four and a half hours I'm eating and drinking again and feeling more human.
> 
> Odd.



Funny that, I felt absolutely done in after my ride on Friday ride too - to the point where I really wanted to just go and lie down. Wasnt a particularly long or fast ride either. I felt OK after a couple of hours though.
I need to find a 50km circuit that is all gently downhill...


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2018)

2 more over the line today making 36 fully posted up but that still leaves 5 not posted hopefully their just late posting , Missing @EasyPeez ,@Crackle ,@slow scot ,@Effyb4 and @al3xsh . Well done everyone especially @gavgav who took it right to the edge . Looking forward to better weather and some nice sunny rides


----------



## slow scot (31 Mar 2018)

13 rider said:


> 2 more over the line today making 36 fully posted up but that still leaves 5 not posted hopefully their just late posting , Missing @EasyPeez ,@Crackle ,@slow scot ,@Effyb4 and @al3xsh . Well done everyone especially @gavgav who took it right to the edge . Looking forward to better weather and some nice sunny rides


Sorry to be late. Will post my rides tomorrow.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2018)

slow scot said:


> Sorry to be late. Will post my rides tomorrow.


Still in that's what matters


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Interesting!
> 
> bravo @gavgav ?
> 
> Yes!


And I've edited my post with a space. Tag now working. 
"Everyday is a school day".


----------



## Bazzer (1 Apr 2018)

April's done. 
Had a couple of hours spare before going to church and then child 1 and son in law coming round; so why not?


----------



## Slick (1 Apr 2018)

Bazzer said:


> April's done.
> Had a couple of hours spare before going to church and then child 1 and son in law coming round; so why not?


Quite right, I really should do the same as I reckon this is going to be a tough month for me due to holidays and other commitments.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Apr 2018)

April's ride banked.
Bit chilly out there and it started raining about two thirds of the way round but it's this month's metric half sorted before the snowpocalypse arrives tomorrow...


----------



## steverob (1 Apr 2018)

Will be on holiday for the second half of this month, so wanted to get a long ride in as early as possible before I run out of weekends to do it in (especially as it looks like I've already lost one upcoming Saturday to overtime). Also wanted to get my first climb of Aston Hill of the year done - this has been my stand in for Leith Hill when I'm training for RideLondon, so I anticipate doing that a couple of times more between now and July.

After I'd done the climb, I headed down to Chesham and then just started to meander around the lanes of the Chilterns adding on miles wherever I saw an opportunity. Very quickly I realised I'd done easily enough for my 50k, so started looking further afield - "if I turn here, that'll get me to 40 miles; add on a loop here will put me nearly at 50, then another 5 will take me past my Eddington target, after that I only need to find another 7 to get my 100k done..."

Of course, these things don't go quite to plan - just as I started to approach 40 miles, my legs started to seize up (and very suddenly too - usually this is a slow process for me). At that point I worked out that the direct route home from where I was would give me just over 46 miles and as it would be mainly downhill, I'd see how they felt once I got back in to Aylesbury. As it turned out, they were good enough to add on an extra 3.5 miles (but no more!) that got me to an imperial half. Although I did get a scare when a kid ran out into the road right in front of me just after I got back in to town - if I'd have been doing just a few mph more at the time, my brakes might not have brought me to a stop without one or both of us taking an impact. Luckily, the reactions were sharp enough that no damage was done.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Apr 2018)

Upto 37 riders fully posted to Jan to Mar


----------



## Sbudge (3 Apr 2018)

April is going to be a tough month for rides for me, business travel means I've only got 3 possible days to ride (and one of those will be in California on a hirer). So, with that in mind, I got the 50 out of the way in torrential rain yesterday. It was really quite grim including a complete hosing from large puddle + Range Rover!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2018)

Sbudge said:


> April is going to be a tough month for rides for me, business travel means I've only got 3 possible days to ride (and one of those will be in California on a hirer). So, with that in mind, I got the 50 out of the way in torrential rain yesterday. It was really quite grim including a complete hosing from large puddle + Range Rover!


A like for getting out and commitment to the challenge not getting drenched


----------



## Domus (3 Apr 2018)

Very wet in Sunny Radcliffe this morning, rain stopped at noon so cycled over to see my mum in her care home in Chorley.
Headwind all the way so ready for a respite at mum's, only to discover an outbreak of D&V bug on mum's floor. Thankfully mum is ok but advised against going to see her as Mrs Domus has a hospital appointment tomorrow and we are seeing grandchildren in the afternoon.
Stopped at Costa in Bolton for a coffee and watched the local wine club meeting outside share a cheeky little white, from the bottle with floating cork. 
Sadly the meeting came to an abrupt end when the bottle was empty and the shouting began. 

April ride in, no more riding for a week. PSA blood test next Tuesday, advised no riding or night time exercise  until then.


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Apr 2018)

Sorry, I'm out.

Several beasts from the east, unforseen car repairs, a broken boiler with continuing plumber appointments and mounting costs, and latterly contracting the lurgy - it's fair to say this has been a right sh*t month, both for cycling and in general. Gutted and a bit embarrassed to be dropping out. Better now than in November I suppose. Try again next year


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Sorry, I'm out.
> 
> Several beasts from the east, unforseen car repairs, a broken boiler with continuing plumber appointments and mounting costs, and latterly contracting the lurgy - it's fair to say this has been a right sh*t month, both for cycling and in general. Gutted and a bit embarrassed to be dropping out. Better now than in November I suppose. Try again next year


Aaarrgh - bad luck!

_AS FOR THE REST OF YOU ... _


----------



## Slick (3 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Sorry, I'm out.
> 
> Several beasts from the east, unforseen car repairs, a broken boiler with continuing plumber appointments and mounting costs, and latterly contracting the lurgy - it's fair to say this has been a right sh*t month, both for cycling and in general. Gutted and a bit embarrassed to be dropping out. Better now than in November I suppose. Try again next year


Sometimes life just takes over, no need for any embarrassment.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Sorry, I'm out.
> 
> Several beasts from the east, unforseen car repairs, a broken boiler with continuing plumber appointments and mounting costs, and latterly contracting the lurgy - it's fair to say this has been a right sh*t month, both for cycling and in general. Gutted and a bit embarrassed to be dropping out. Better now than in November I suppose. Try again next year


March appears to have been a bad month but yours was particularly bad no need to be embarrassed . Feel free to post rides each month if you require a bit of motivation to get out . You just won't qualify for a star


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> March appears to have been a bad month but yours was particularly bad no need to be embarrassed . Feel free to post rides each month if you require a bit of motivation to get out . You just won't qualify for a star


Thanks. I don't need any extra motivation. I cycle most days as a commuter and have a few weekend day rides and a couple of mini tours lined up. Looking forward to it all and confident I'll smash my annual 5,000 mile target, just a bit deflated at failing with this. Cheers.


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Sorry, I'm out.
> 
> Several beasts from the east, unforseen car repairs, a broken boiler with continuing plumber appointments and mounting costs, and latterly contracting the lurgy - it's fair to say this has been a right sh*t month, both for cycling and in general. Gutted and a bit embarrassed to be dropping out. Better now than in November I suppose. Try again next year



Bad luck with everything happening in March. Hope you have a much better April. And keep posting.


----------



## Sbudge (4 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> A like for getting out and commitment to the challenge not getting drenched



Thanks, I honestly couldn't have been wetter if I was sitting in the bath. It was almost funny!


----------



## Sbudge (4 Apr 2018)

Domus said:


> Very wet in Sunny Radcliffe this morning, rain stopped at noon so cycled over to see my mum in her care home in Chorley.
> Headwind all the way so ready for a respite at mum's, only to discover an outbreak of D&V bug on mum's floor. Thankfully mum is ok but advised against going to see her as Mrs Domus has a hospital appointment tomorrow and we are seeing grandchildren in the afternoon.
> Stopped at Costa in Bolton for a coffee and watched the local wine club meeting outside share a cheeky little white, from the bottle with floating cork.
> Sadly the meeting came to an abrupt end when the bottle was empty and the shouting began.
> ...


Good luck with the PSA!


----------



## Domus (5 Apr 2018)

Filling my downtime with service on the bike, new bottom bracket feels frictionless, jockey wheels stripped cleaned and greased, cleaned and polished frame and Gorilla Clear Tape fitted to chainstay. Looks really good. KMC chain to fit tomorrow evening. Should look and feel like new on Sunday night.


----------



## Sbudge (6 Apr 2018)

Domus said:


> Filling my downtime with service on the bike, new bottom bracket feels frictionless, jockey wheels stripped cleaned and greased, cleaned and polished frame and Gorilla Clear Tape fitted to chainstay. Looks really good. KMC chain to fit tomorrow evening. Should look and feel like new on Sunday night.


Sounds like the second best form of cyclotherapy (after riding)!


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2018)

Been lovely the last couple of days while I've been at work, feeling like spring at last.

So tomorrow, when I'm riding the _UKCE Wiggle Vale Vélo Sportive_ from York they're forecasting an 8am - 5pm monsoon. 







This time last year, the 'best' carbon bike had been out of hibernation for a month - it's yet to turn a wheel this year.
Tomorrow I'm sticking with the 'winter' bike with mudguards.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (6 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Been lovely the last couple of days while I've been at work, feeling like spring at last.
> 
> So tomorrow, when I'm riding the _UKCE Wiggle Vale Vélo Sportive_ from York they're forecasting an 8am - 5pm monsoon.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for the weather for you, @NorthernDave. Was pleasantly surprised to be able to be out until 7:30 tonight, pottering about in the shed. Gutted to now see the rest of the weekend is likely to be wet down hear as well......


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Been lovely the last couple of days while I've been at work, feeling like spring at last.
> 
> So tomorrow, when I'm riding the _UKCE Wiggle Vale Vélo Sportive_ from York they're forecasting an 8am - 5pm monsoon.
> 
> ...


Have a good day ,hope the forecast is wrong . The last 2 days of commuting have been lovely forecast for the weekend  great


----------



## 13 rider (7 Apr 2018)

April's done did my 50km St Bernards Abbey loop but in reverse today so the 2 fast descents become long climbs . All a bit extra hill training for the etape loch Ness in 3 weeks getting excited now . Weather forecast was wrong most of the ride in  not  makes me


----------



## Elysian_Roads (7 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> April's done did my 50km St Bernards Abbey loop but in reverse today so the 2 fast descents become long climbs . All a bit extra hill training for the etape loch Ness in 3 weeks getting excited now . Weather forecast was wrong most of the ride in  not  makes me


The lack of rain down here was a pleasant surprise this morning.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Been lovely the last couple of days while I've been at work, feeling like spring at last.
> 
> So tomorrow, when I'm riding the _UKCE Wiggle Vale Vélo Sportive_ from York they're forecasting an 8am - 5pm monsoon.
> 
> ...



After the weather guessers predictions of doom and gloom, even as late as 6am this morning, todays ride was _almost_ unscathed from rain - one heavy shower and a lighter shower later on - hardly the monsoon conditions set in for the day that were promised. I wonder how many people binned plans off on the basis of a horrendously inaccurate forecast?

A good ride then, 75 miles (120km) of glorious East and North Yorkshire countryside, including three climbs that would have been more at home in the Alps.
Possibly. 

After all that hard work, this Snickers seemed about right:


----------



## 13 rider (7 Apr 2018)

A late poster for March sneaks over the line . 38 of us still in


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Apr 2018)

I must need my bloody head looking at  .... Rode my 3rd 100 miler of April today (we`re only 8 days into the month ffs ) and being that I`v already posted qualifying rides for both the imperial and metric century challenges, I`ll pop it in here. 

God help my little legs  I just cant help myself 
https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030


----------



## Slick (8 Apr 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> I must need my bloody head looking at  .... Rode my 3rd 100 miler of April today (we`re only 8 days into the month ffs ) and being that I`v already posted qualifying rides for both the imperial and metric century challenges, I`ll pop it in here.
> 
> God help my little legs  I just cant help myself
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030


I got tired just watching that. Good effort.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> I must need my bloody head looking at  .... Rode my 3rd 100 miler of April today (we`re only 8 days into the month ffs ) and being that I`v already posted qualifying rides for both the imperial and metric century challenges, I`ll pop it in here.
> 
> God help my little legs  I just cant help myself
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1496747030


Don't forget it's all @Supersuperleeds fault for encouraging (bullying) you into the challenge


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> Don't forget it's all @Supersuperleeds fault for encouraging (bullying) you into the challenge


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Apr 2018)

Slick said:


> I got tired just watching that. Good effort.



Thanks @Slick . Its all @Supersuperleeds AND @13 rider fault... yes @13 rider you`re just as bad 

Their ability to bang consecutive big rides out in very short periods of time as been my inspiration. I would not be doing what i`m doing now if it wasnt for them 

Its just a case of watching and learning


----------



## tallliman (8 Apr 2018)

@Lilliburlero, with all these miles you're doing, you really should look at which veloviewer squares you're missing........


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thanks @Slick . Its all @Supersuperleeds AND @13 rider fault... yes @13 rider you`re just as bad
> 
> Their ability to bang consecutive big rides out in very short periods of time as been my inspiration. I would not be doing what i`m doing now if it wasnt for them
> 
> Its just a case of watching and learning



You are very modest, you are a much better rider than me.


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Apr 2018)

tallliman said:


> @Lilliburlero, with all these miles you're doing, you really should look at which veloviewer squares you're missing........



Not going to happen. Remember, i`v been witness to some of the roads you guys ride up for a square


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Not going to happen. Remember, i`v been witness to some of the roads you guys ride up for a square



You should have seen the one I did yesterday

It was like this but with a lot less grass, churned up by tractors and horses and was waterlogged:






Great fun


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Apr 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You are very modest, you are a much better rider than me.



Not having any of that buddy... 20,000 miles a year compared to 4500!... 3 or 4 tons in as many days!... I can only dream


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Apr 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You should have seen the one I did yesterday
> 
> It was like this but with a lot less grass, churned up by tractors and horses and was waterlogged:
> 
> ...



You`re not really selling it to me


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> You`re not really selling it to me



Better not tell you I punctured on it, by the time I fixed it I looked like I had been mud wrestling. That would really sell it to you


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Apr 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Better not tell you I punctured on it, by the time I fixed it I looked like I had been mud wrestling. That would really sell it to you



I just spat my tea out reading that


----------



## Rob and Alison (9 Apr 2018)

A bit better this month - the three of us are in on the 8th!
We managed to sneak in a 50+km ride on the Tandem on Saturday.
But better on Sunday, we managed a 50miler with Stig, route testing a ride to Alkborough, it may need a bit of a tweak on the return leg before we run it with Caistor CC, so a good thing we tried it out.
Our first imperial half of the year, and, Stig's first fifty miler, not bad for a seven month old!
Will pop the ride details on the other thread shortly.
Photo below of Rob and Stig at Horkstow Bridge.


----------



## Domus (11 Apr 2018)

Managed all the jobs on the bike, after blood test yesterday went for a short test ride of 17 Kms for coffee and back. No issues, I'm happy to say so it was off to the dentist's this morning, blooming cold and windy 38 Kms. Again no bike issues so may crack another April 50 at the weekend, another on Tuesday with a visit to mum's. Then off to Mallorca on Saturday the 21st. Five riders and three wives (carers to keep us in check ) Hoping for some rides in short sleeves and no overshoes. Might get the odd 50 Kms in. Can't wait.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Apr 2018)

April’s done, very foggy 34 miles which led me to doubt whether it was actually April! Full report in Your Ride Today.....


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> April’s done, very foggy 34 miles which led me to doubt whether it was actually April! Full report in Your Ride Today.....


Well done for making the effort - I take one look out of the window in conditions like this and think ... "_Not today, thank you!_"


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well done for making the effort - I take one look out of the window in conditions like this and think ... "_Not today, thank you!_"



Thanks! The same thoughts did cross my mind however this challenge just seems to have a hold on me..... the real clincher was that there were two other nutters who were willing to get amongst it too!!


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Thanks! The same thoughts did cross my mind however this challenge just seems to have a hold on me..... the real clincher was that there were two other nutters who were willing to get amongst it too!!


The weather is looking better for the weekend so I will get my '50' in then. It will probably be a metric one, but I will probably have time to do 50 miles so I might be tempted to extend it.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> The weather is looking better for the weekend so I will get my '50' in then. It will probably be a metric one, but I will probably have time to do 50 miles so I might be tempted to extend it.


Yes, I’m hearing good things about the weather this weekend and beyond, there’s a danger more 50ks will be done! Good luck at the weekend!!


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Apr 2018)

I achieved my ambition of getting my first 50km of the month done while in Flanders last week.
I didn't do as much riding as I'd hoped as there were a couple of days of filthy weather and I'd taken my summer bike and very little wet weather clothing.

We were based in Ypres and for those interested in road racing the Gent-Wevelgem race passes through the centre of the city, Wevelgem being about 30km from Ypres.

I decided to ride the Ypres-Wevelgem section as my 50km ride, but turned back after about 20km as the route was too boring. It's basically a dead straight road through flat, featureless country. I'd made good time, but didn't realise until I turned back to Ypres that I'd had a strong (and cold) tail wind. The return ride wasn't much fun so I veered south west of the city towards the area known as Heuvelland. This straddles the Belgian/French border and is where the 'bergs' - small but steep hills - such as Kemmelberg, Rodeberg, Baneberg and Mont de Chats are situated.

This diversion took me past Hill 60 Memorial Park and the new memorial installation at Palingbeek for Belgian civilians killed in WW1. 

Battling into the wind put me off climbing the bergs which I postponed for another day.

Cycling in this part Flanders is a mixed pleasure. There's a lot of flat land where the wind whistles in from the North Sea and many of the villages one passes through are drab. But it's nice to have dedicated bike paths almost everywhere and drivers treat cyclists with care and respect, we have priority on roundabouts and can ride the 'wrong way' down one way streets. And there's more interesting riding in Heuvelland.

The one downer on the week was have my trusty Trek stolen from the roof rack of my car while we were shopping in the Auchan hypermarket in Calais before catching the return ferry. The French police blamed the immigrants!


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2018)

Great trip. Rotten luck about your bike.


----------



## kapelmuur (13 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Great trip. Rotten luck about your bike.



You might remember it from the Manchester 100.


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> You might remember it from the Manchester 100.


I remember you and your special jersey!


----------



## iandg (13 Apr 2018)

I struggled to achieve 50km a month last year due to my work situation. I was suspended last August and have been going through investigation, grievance etc. and continued struggling with my cycling into the new year. Getting my mind sorted now and finding my lust for life again. Another 75km done today.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (14 Apr 2018)

More good weather, and April's challenge ride done. Hopefully more will follow this month but not tempting the w*ather fairy. A bit of a test ride on the Marin, after the fitting of the land cruiser tyres, and the flat pedals. Also tried the Altura jacket. Pleased with all the purchases.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2018)

Aprils Imperial half done . Rapid ride for me today 50.1 miles at 17.6 mph 2hrs 50 mins . Went through 50km in 1.44.45 at 17.8 mph and it wasn't a particularly flat route 50km had 1400 ft of climbing the 50 mile had 2300ft all the winter miles seem to be paying off . Nice weather for a change shorts and leg warmers and shirt sleeves and arm warmers and still a tad warm at the end


----------



## Domus (14 Apr 2018)

Cracking ride out today, Drop Off Cafe was packed with cyclists all chatting away in their groups, then Billy no mates (me) sat all on my own 
Still, it wasn't raining, the wind was very light and then..........................the sun came out. 
Bought some new sunnies in preparation for Mallorca next week and got in another 50 Kms


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Apr 2018)

After last weeks' 75 mile sportive, it became apparent that my bike fitness has slipped quite a bit so I decided to add a bit more climbing to todays ride.
Instead of heading east to the flat(ish) Vale of York, I headed northwest to Otley then looped back along the Wharfe Valley, meaning I got to enjoy the Col de Farnley, the Col de Castley, the Col de Chapel Hill and the Col de Jewitt Lane*.

Just a metric half and a bit, (66.6km  ), but with 2463ft climbed.

Nice day for it, although the sun didn't come out fully until I was home.

Has Spring finally sprung? 

* - it's nearly TdY time, so all the hills become _Cols_ for the next month or so.


----------



## aferris2 (14 Apr 2018)

Back on the road bike so planned a 50 mile ride for April. Started off well, but then found myself facing a very muddy path round the side of a field so had to take a detour. The Garmin was only showing "Off Course" so it took me some time to get back on track. By the time I got back home it was showing 59 miles so had to go round the block a couple of times to make it up to the metric century.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (15 Apr 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> More good weather, and April's challenge ride done. Hopefully more will follow this month but not tempting the w*ather fairy. A bit of a test ride on the Marin, after the fitting of the land cruiser tyres, and the flat pedals. Also tried the Altura jacket. Pleased with all the purchases.


Managed to get another 50km in this weekend so nice to have had consecutive rides. Here's hoping for more.


----------



## the stupid one (15 Apr 2018)

I enjoyed yesterday's 66 km, which took me along some roads I haven't been along for years. I used to cycle down Mount Road to the Clatterbridge roundabout on my way to work in about 1992, and managed to get up to 40 km/h which pleased me no end. And Mill Lane at Willaston was a favourite as a teenager because of the fast tight bend. Not so fast any more, mind you. And all the times I rode that way back then I don't remember ever seeing an actual windmill, and yet there it was in all its faded glory.
I could have got on to the Wirral Way there and got back home for most of a fifty, but I wanted to try Woodbank Lane to see if it was easier than the muddy end of Shotwick Lane/Green Lane as a route through to the Deeside industrial estate. Yes, is the very definite answer!
Need some frequent shorter rides to build up my fitness now that the weather is improving.


----------



## steverob (15 Apr 2018)

Bit of a mixed bag today. Plan was to cycle to Cheddington station (~10 miles, depending on route), take train to Milton Keynes, pootle around the lanes of North Bucks / South Northants for 30 miles or so (an area I'd tried to do before, but abandoned due to adverse weather), then eventually back to Cheddington by train and from there, home. That would give me at least 50 miles, probably more and I'd see if I felt like adding on a bit at the end.

First part was fine - caught the train I wanted and got out into some rather nice countryside. Norhants (or at least the bit I was in) is surprisingly undulating - I didn't tackle a single climb of note, yet my elevation gain for the day was up there with my Chilterns rides. The one thing I did note was that the main A roads in this area were very busy and traffic was VERY fast, especially compared to the major roads near me. I wasn't on any of them for long (by design), but the few times I had no choice but to, if there was a path available, I was riding on it, even though the path surface was terrible - I just didn't feel safe mixing it with Northants drivers at their speeds. Yet on minor roads to be fair, they seemed to be a far more sensible bunch regarding speeds; my problem here was the state of these minor roads - though some of that was my fault in plotting a route that turned out to have about 3-4 miles going down something more akin to a farm track than a road (should have checked StreetView and not relied just on overhead pictures).

As I came back into Milton Keynes, I tried to take the Redways to get me back to the station and ended up getting horribly lost, not helped by a 1 mile section of one of the paths I needed being closed as it was being dug up and that meant I had to take a massive diversion. Eventually found my way back to my route, but just as I was about 500 yards from the station, I heard a "pop", followed about 20 seconds later by the tell-tale "thump, thump" noise from my back wheel. As I was going over a rough section of paving at the time, I hoped it was just that causing the noise (that sort of false alarm has happened to me many times before), but it continued as I got back onto a smooth surface and so at that point I knew I'd been cursed by the fairy.

I thought I'd have time to fix it before my train departed, but for the life of me, I just couldn't get my wheel off - the quick release was completely stuck. At that point it started to rain and I thought I'd rather fix it at home in the dry than continue to fail to do it while getting wet by the side of the road and so called the wife to pick me up from Cheddington station - because I hadn't boarded the train yet, she could probably beat me there. Ending the ride in MK did mean I ended up shy of my imperial half target - totalled about 47 miles (I only logged the Northants bit in the half century challenge).


----------



## ColinJ (15 Apr 2018)

There was a chance that I would extend yesterday's hilly 50 km ride to 50 miles. I went out with a friend and it was a joy to be riding in the sunshine again over the local hills.

We eventually got to Blackstone Edge summit on the A58 and both spotted an ice cream van in the lay-by there at the same moment. We hesitated and then decided to stop for ice cream and a chat in the sun.

By the time we got back on our bikes and descended to Littleborough we didn't really have time to get a 50-miler in (I had another friend coming round for a meal at 5 pm) so I led us over another couple of hills and round to Wetherspoons in Todmorden. They have a seating area out the back where we could sit in the sun and keep an eye on the bikes. We drank coffee, ate biscuits and chatted for another 45 minutes, then I had to get home to be ready for pal #2's arrival.

It ended up a really nice steady-paced 56 km (35 mile) ride with a lot of gentle climbs, plus a few 15+% ones to give our legs a good workout.

More of the same please, weather gods!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Apr 2018)

Here's an amazing follow-up to the ride I reported above ...

After the ice cream break at Blackstone Edge, my friend Carrie asked me if I had seen where she had put her cycling gloves. I didn't remember seeing her wearing gloves that day. We couldn't find them and she was miffed because they were quite expensive and she had only bought them recently.

Fast forward to today... Carrie was meeting another couple of friends (Kevin and Helen) near Harden (not far from Bingley) and cycling over to Hebden Bridge. I rode to meet them for coffee and flapjack.

In the cafe, Kevin told me that he had found a pair of cycling gloves on a wall while he was waiting for Carrie to arrive at the meeting place halfway between their homes. They turned out to be hers! So 2 days after telling a friend that she had lost her gloves, a different friend found them on a wall several miles from where she had set off, and 14 miles from where they were discovered to be missing ... 

_"What are the chances of that happening!"_


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 Apr 2018)

Another one in the bag for me on this sunny afternoon and much like @Domus I was a Billy no mates too, however I got the job done regardless. 33.5 miles- full report in “Your Ride Today”


----------



## iandg (19 Apr 2018)

Another goal achieved - My first 300km ride since 2014. Finally putting behind me the 2 years of of stress and anxiety that affected my mental health and getting the fight back. Retired on Tuesday and I'm a freeman now - maybe time to register for the 100km/month challenge


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2018)

wicker man said:


> Another goal achieved - My first 300km ride since 2014. Finally putting behind me the 2 years of of stress and anxiety that affected my mental health and getting the fight back. Retired on Tuesday and I'm a freeman now - maybe time to register for the 100km/month challenge


Well done on the ride and congratulations on your retirement! 

I have never cycled that far but would like to at least once. In fact, if I did 300 km, I would add another 22 kms to make it up to 200 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2018)

One last mention of it ... I have organised a 50 mile forum ride from Todmorden on April 28th but carefully planned it to take in a 50 km ride from Hebden Bridge for those not wanting to take on the full distance. There will be a cafe stop halfway. Some of us are doing the half imperial century and some just the half metric century. You would be very welcome to join us for either distance. Set off at 09:30 from Todmorden, or 10:00 from Hebden Bridge. If you are interested, pop over to THE RIDE THREAD and add your name to the list there.


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Apr 2018)

wicker man said:


> Another goal achieved - My first 300km ride since 2014. Finally putting behind me the 2 years of of stress and anxiety that affected my mental health and getting the fight back. Retired on Tuesday and I'm a freeman now - maybe time to register for the 100km/month challenge



Great ride @wicker man  well done sir


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Apr 2018)

Another one bites the dust.....reckon there’s a song there....

39 miles on a beautifully warm day and beating the traffic through North Leicestershire/ South Derbyshire. Full report in Your Ride Today.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2018)

Blimey, what's happened to the weather? 
It was a lovely day for a ride, so I did a cheeky metric half out to Otley, chucking in the Farnley / Pool loop to get the miles in, and back.

Plans for an imperial half tomorrow - if the weather holds...


----------



## PatrickPending (21 Apr 2018)

Managed a nice 108Km ride in the sunshine yesterday.....I guess summer has now gone cos its cloudy!!


----------



## bruce1530 (21 Apr 2018)

Lovely day today. It was only last week I got rid of the winter gloves and base layer - today it was shorts, no jacket, and proper shoes rather than the goretex boots!

Along local country roads from saltcoats to kilwinning, cunninghamhead, kilmaurs and into Kilmarnock. Through the town and on to Hurlford. Never cycled past there before.

Joined the “Sir Chris Hoy Cycleway” and followed it to Galston. Mostly a nice surface, flat, along an old railway route, but ironically, the “Sir Chris Hoy Cycleway” has a 200m “cyclists dismount” section , a couple of gates in the middle, and a barrier that you’d struggle to get a trike or trailer through....

Turned there and back to Kilmarnock. Through the town, coffee, then Crosshouse, Springside, back to cunninghamhead and then home. 45 miles. I had a squeak from one of my pedals, so greased it, and had to do a 5 mile test to check it was OK - so just over 50 miles!


----------



## 13 rider (21 Apr 2018)

Slick said:


> My cycling routine has been something of a disappointment thus far. As is usual, there's lots of different reasons and now I'm about to fly out for two weeks holiday and unlikely to add more points this month unless I hire something. I did manage a 50K on Sunday but it was just a glorified commute ride as I did stop at work but for no longer than an extended cafe stop. (although if anyone asks, I was there for some time.) I know this has been discussed, but I don't think it goes against the ethos of the challenge as if it weren't for this challenge I would have just taken the car.
> 
> View attachment 405236
> 
> ...


If your happy it counts then I say it counts


----------



## Slick (21 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> If your happy it counts then I say it counts


Excellent. I'm happy as in the spirit of the challenge it's an extra ride I wouldn't normally have done.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2018)

I try to do the bulk of a challenge ride in one go (maybe with a cafe stop or two mid-ride) but in the past I have ridden to a station, caught a train, done a ride, caught a train back, then ridden home. I just added all the various ride segments up. It would be a weird challenge that put people off doing interesting rides because they '_would not count and would be wasted_'. My personal rule is "_total distance ridden between bedtimes_"!

There are other artificial rules such as '_no home visits_'. Well, I was riding past my house on one 100 km ride on a cold day and I got a puncture. I was not going to shiver on the pavement fixing a puncture next to my front door so as not to disqualify myself. I just opened the door and wheeled the bike in, had a quick pee break, and then wheeled my spare bike out and carried on with my ride.

I know that I can do rides up to (say) 250 kms with minimal stops so the distance ridden in one ride isn't important to me. What matters to me is making the effort to do a bigger overall distance than I would otherwise have done.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (21 Apr 2018)

Another metric half century ride for this month but achieved in two parts. Met up with a friend, and seven or so miles into our ride, he is ahead on a short twisty downhill section. Coming round a corner I see him on his back in the middle of the road, a black cat scooting off, not to be seen again. Luckily the cars around stopped and the drivers provided great support. 

Rang 999 and after going through a series of questions, and because by that point he could stand, albeit with a little difficulty, they asked for him to get taken to the hospital. His wife turns up and we discover he can't bend to get into the front seat, so an ambulance is duly called for, and he is whisked off to hospital, wife following. Upshot is several broken ribs and a broken collarbone.

So after a 90 minute break (no pun intended), which was unexpected and hopefully never repeated, I decided to carry on with the ride. Mainly to maintain confidence, but have to be honest I avoided the big downhill we had been planning to use on our route.

Ride safely.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Apr 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Another metric half century ride for this month but achieved in two parts. Met up with a friend, and seven or so miles into our ride, he is ahead on a short twisty downhill section. Coming round a corner I see him on his back in the middle of the road, a black cat scooting off, not to be seen again. Luckily the cars around stopped and the drivers provided great support.
> 
> Rang 999 and after going through a series of questions, and because by that point he could stand, albeit with a little difficulty, they asked for him to get taken to the hospital. His wife turns up and we discover he can't bend to get into the front seat, so an ambulance is duly called for, and he is whisked off to hospital, wife following. Upshot is several broken ribs and a broken collarbone.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry to hear about that. I hope your friend feels better and heals quickly.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I’m sorry to hear about that. I hope your friend feels better and heals quickly.


Cheers, @RealLeeHimself.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2018)

After yesterdays metric half, the idiot inside me decided to do an imperial half with a mate today as part of his triathlon training regime.
It wasn't without incident...
You know they say things happen in 3s? That's lies. 
I'll post the full report on 'Your Ride Today' shortly, but lets say it was hard blooming work, the weather forecast was completely wrong (again) and that's not the half of it.
That said, the imperial half was completed, so it's another 2 points in the bag


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Apr 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Another metric half century ride for this month but achieved in two parts. Met up with a friend, and seven or so miles into our ride, he is ahead on a short twisty downhill section. Coming round a corner I see him on his back in the middle of the road, a black cat scooting off, not to be seen again. Luckily the cars around stopped and the drivers provided great support.
> 
> Rang 999 and after going through a series of questions, and because by that point he could stand, albeit with a little difficulty, they asked for him to get taken to the hospital. His wife turns up and we discover he can't bend to get into the front seat, so an ambulance is duly called for, and he is whisked off to hospital, wife following. Upshot is several broken ribs and a broken collarbone.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a bad one @Elysian_Roads .... Hope your mate heals quickly and it does not effect you too much, it must have been horrible experience


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Apr 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> That sounds like a bad one @Elysian_Roads .... Hope your mate heals quickly and it does not effect you too much, it must have been horrible experience


Thanks @Lilliburlero, he is already texting and hopes to be out in a couple of days, which is good. Luckily I didn't see the actual accident, which I guess also helped as I didn't end up plowing into him!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Another metric half century ride for this month but achieved in two parts. Met up with a friend, and seven or so miles into our ride, he is ahead on a short twisty downhill section. Coming round a corner I see him on his back in the middle of the road, a black cat scooting off, not to be seen again. Luckily the cars around stopped and the drivers provided great support.


Yikes - I hope he heals quickly and is back on his bike before too long.

Funnily enough, I was doing a rapid twisty-turny descent next to a terrace of cottages locally a week or so ago when it occurred to me that it would be a bit dodgy if a cat** ran out from behind one of the vehicles parked in front of them. I slowed down until I was clear of the houses.

I've had a few Kamikaze sheep and rabbits run in front of me in the past and a friend nearly got knocked off by an irate badger!



** Or child


----------



## lane (23 Apr 2018)

Very enjoyable and interesting ride yesterday. I had some time available late afternoon so decided to do a loop I hadn't done for a while. Cycled to Kegworth and then on the road towards Long Whatton; past some road closed signs which I ignored assuming I would be able to get past whatever road works were taking place. I was surprised when I arrived at the road closure because the lane I was cycling on had been removed to make way for what is apparently going to be the Kegworth bypass! Being someone who does not like to turn back I did manage to get round the fencing and across the new bypass and eventually back onto the lane. Then a really nice ride via Shepshed up to Beacon Hill country park, a quick stop in Barrow upon Soar for a snack and home via Sutton Bonnington and Kegworth. Great weather and good to see the leaves on the trees and all the vegetation coming to life. Thoroughly enjoyable 75km ride and starting to feel a bit stronger after a winter layoff.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Apr 2018)

lane said:


> Very enjoyable and interesting ride yesterday. I had some time available late afternoon so decided to do a loop I hadn't done for a while. Cycled to Kegworth and then on the road towards Long Whatton; past some road closed signs which I ignored assuming I would be able to get past whatever road works were taking place. I was surprised when I arrived at the road closure because the lane I was cycling on had been removed to make way for what is apparently going to be the Kegworth bypass! Being someone who does not like to turn back I did manage to get round the fencing and across the new bypass and eventually back onto the lane. Then a really nice ride via Shepshed up to Beacon Hill country park, a quick stop in Barrow upon Soar for a snack and home via Sutton Bonnington and Kegworth. Great weather and good to see the leaves on the trees and all the vegetation coming to life. Thoroughly enjoyable 75km ride and starting to feel a bit stronger after a winter layoff.


We went past that closed road on Sunday on wondered if you could get through . I will avoid it for now . Did you go down the Beacon to Quorn wheeeeee


----------



## Domus (23 Apr 2018)

Happiness is riding in Mallorca
Short pootle into Palma after collecting bikes on Sunday. This morning a very nice ride of 54 Kms on smooth roads mainly courteous drivers and hundreds of bikes.

Love it


----------



## lane (23 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> We went past that closed road on Sunday on wondered if you could get through . I will avoid it for now . Did you go down the Beacon to Quorn wheeeeee



It's not at all easy to get through a not recommended. Best to avoid. I knew nothing about the bypass and hence had a google when I got home. Once the bypass is complete there will apparently not be a direct route down that lane between Kegworth and Long Whatton. You will need to cross the bypass and what's more it won't be a crossroads but will require a left turn and then a right turn across the traffic. There will be no traffic lights. There will be a pavement / cycle path but that would then require crossing the bypass. All in all it's a shame because it's a nice lane to cycle down and there are no really good alternatives. Also I imagine that linking the bypass to Kegworth it will become a rat run.

Yes In went straight down the hill to Quorn.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Apr 2018)

One weekend left warning . We have 30 riders fully posted up and a third of the way there .
Leaves 8 riders yet to post a ride for April time to update the thread or get a ride in .paging @tallliman ,@Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@fatjel ,@al3xsh ,@RealLeeHimself ,@kipster and @Ice2911


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Apr 2018)

As usual, I am just rubbish at posting. Thanks for the reminder, I have posted a ride now.


----------



## tallliman (26 Apr 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> As usual, I am just rubbish at posting. Thanks for the reminder, I have posted a ride now.



Same here! I'll try and do it soon!


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Apr 2018)

Would be nice to round the month off with another half century to make it one every weekend in April, but I'm doing non-bike stuff on Saturday so that just leaves Sunday.
The weather looks promising though, so fingers crossed...


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Apr 2018)

Another point on the board, 37 miles on the Thursday social loop from swarkestone taking in shardlow, kegworth, long whatton, diseworth, Isley Walton, Melbourne...to name but a few. 

Fast and flat, the quickest ride I’ve ever done in terms of average speed including riding into a headwind for a good 10 miles plus. 

The roadworks at long whatton were a pain in the arse but just passable @13 rider and @lane if you take your time. 

Full report in Your Ride Today......


----------



## 13 rider (26 Apr 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Another point on the board, 37 miles on the Thursday social loop from swarkestone taking in shardlow, kegworth, long whatton, diseworth, Isley Walton, Melbourne...to name but a few.
> 
> Fast and flat, the quickest ride I’ve ever done in terms of average speed including riding into a headwind for a good 10 miles plus.
> 
> ...


@lane was talking about the Long Whatton to Kegworth rd . We went through the roadworks at Long Whatton on Sunday


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Apr 2018)

13 rider said:


> @lane was talking about the Long Whatton to Kegworth rd . We went through the roadworks at Long Whatton on Sunday


Oh that’s screwed until June isn’t it? They’re putting in the A6 bypass to link up with the A453 or something like that. Used to be a good little rat run.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Apr 2018)

3 more fully posted up so up to 33 riders .


----------



## Domus (27 Apr 2018)

Last ride today in Mallorca. 
Fallen in love with the place. 
Almost shed a tear when handing back the bike. 
4 x 50 Km rides with a warm up on collection day and a rest/tourist day on Wednesday. Top quality biking infrastructure.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2018)

Domus said:


> Last ride today in Mallorca.
> Fallen in love with the place.
> Almost shed a tear when handing back the bike.
> 4 x 50 Km rides with a warm up on collection day and a rest/tourist day on Wednesday. Top quality biking infrastructure.


I think that I will go over there for a cycling holiday one day when I have a bit more disposable cash. 

How much was the bike hire and what bike do you get? (I used to take my own bike on such holidays but it is a lot of hassle.)


----------



## Domus (28 Apr 2018)

We saw Berganti bikes at the Cycle show in Birmingham last September.
https://bergantibikes.com/en/about
Their website allows you to hire a Ridley bike and book a nearby hotel with just one small deposit on the bike.
I hired a Fenix with Ultegra 11- 28 and took my own pedals. €108 for 6 days plus I paid about €10 for damage insurance. 
We stayed in the Hotel Java, Can Pastilla, 10 minutes from Palma airport, had a sea view and kept the bike in the room. Cracking breakfast and buffet dinner and several decent places to eat nearby.
The staff in the bike shop were superb and very helpful and the coffee shop next door was handy. 
Definitely coming back


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2018)

51 miles clocked up in my forum ride today - a lot of fun. Lumpy fun at that - 1,650 metres of climbing, or 5,400 ft for you diehard imperialists.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2018)

Another 3 over the line 36 fully posted now


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Apr 2018)

Another metric half banked this morning - my first ride ever with clipless shoes / pedals and I didn't fall off once! 
My feet are still blooming freezing though, so I should have put overshoes on.

It's the first month this year where I've managed at least one qualifying ride each weekend and I've also smashed through 300 miles for the month (which isn't a lot compared to many on here), but it's almost double my previous best monthly mileage this year, so well pleased with that.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Another metric half banked this morning - my first ride ever with clipless shoes / pedals and I didn't fall off once!
> My feet are still blooming freezing though, so I should have put overshoes on.
> 
> It's the first month this year where I've managed at least one qualifying ride each weekend and I've also smashed through 300 miles for the month (which isn't a lot compared to many on here), but it's almost double my previous best monthly mileage this year, so well pleased with that.



Superb, well done!


----------



## fatjel (29 Apr 2018)

Just squeaked in this month , Cycled from home today instead of wimping out and driving south.
919 meters of climbing in 53km is the reward.

Hopefully next weekend should see me up the distance a bit as we've a new forest / isle of wight weekend planned


----------



## Domus (29 Apr 2018)

Oh woe is me. Last day in Mallorca was going so well, lazy breakfast then packing, walk along the prom, bought pressies for grandkids and a smart Perl Izumi jersey for me only to have Mrs Domus' bag snatched while having last coffee and cake at favourite café. Shopping gone, purse, cash and cards gone, iPhone gone, but most worrying insulin and testing kit.
Rather put a dampener on a fabulous trip, still going back though.


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Apr 2018)

Domus said:


> Oh woe is me. Last day in Mallorca was going so well, lazy breakfast then packing, walk along the prom, bought pressies for grandkids and a smart Perl Izumi jersey for me only to have Mrs Domus' bag snatched while having last coffee and cake at favourite café. Shopping gone, purse, cash and cards gone, iPhone gone, but most worrying insulin and testing kit.
> Rather put a dampener on a fabulous trip, still going back though.



What a shite way to end such a great holiday @Domus


----------



## ColinJ (29 Apr 2018)

Domus said:


> Oh woe is me. Last day in Mallorca was going so well, lazy breakfast then packing, walk along the prom, bought pressies for grandkids and a smart Perl Izumi jersey for me only to have Mrs Domus' bag snatched while having last coffee and cake at favourite café. Shopping gone, purse, cash and cards gone, iPhone gone, but most worrying insulin and testing kit.
> Rather put a dampener on a fabulous trip, still going back though.


Damn - bad luck!

Oddly, I was just talking to a friend who told me that the last time he was on the Spanish mainland he saw a woman have her bag snatched by 2 men on a scooter who mounted the pavement to get it. He couldn't quite reach far enough to snatch it back off them. (Probably a good job because they might have been armed.)


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Apr 2018)

Domus said:


> Oh woe is me. Last day in Mallorca was going so well, lazy breakfast then packing, walk along the prom, bought pressies for grandkids and a smart Perl Izumi jersey for me only to have Mrs Domus' bag snatched while having last coffee and cake at favourite café. Shopping gone, purse, cash and cards gone, iPhone gone, but most worrying insulin and testing kit.
> Rather put a dampener on a fabulous trip, still going back though.



Can't like that post @Domus - not a good way to end your holiday.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (29 Apr 2018)

Domus said:


> Oh woe is me. Last day in Mallorca was going so well, lazy breakfast then packing, walk along the prom, bought pressies for grandkids and a smart Perl Izumi jersey for me only to have Mrs Domus' bag snatched while having last coffee and cake at favourite café. Shopping gone, purse, cash and cards gone, iPhone gone, but most worrying insulin and testing kit.
> Rather put a dampener on a fabulous trip, still going back though.


Not a good end to the holiday but glad to hear that the rest was great and it hasn't put you off going back.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Apr 2018)

Another one over the line 37 now


----------



## tallliman (29 Apr 2018)

Following injuries and things for the last 4-5 months, i felt in need of doing a nice ride up toward Matlock. Ticked off a few squares in the process but my ability to continually climb steep ramps has diminished somewhat!


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Apr 2018)

tallliman said:


> Following injuries and things for the last 4-5 months, i felt in need of doing a nice ride up toward Matlock. Ticked off a few squares in the process but my ability to continually climb steep ramps has diminished somewhat!



At least you had the ability!


----------



## Katherine (29 Apr 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> What a shite way to end such a great holiday @Domus


Ditto


----------



## tallliman (30 Apr 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> At least you had the ability!



I've just checked the elevation, I did 10 miles with 1200ft of ascent including 750 in 5 miles.....I feel less bad now!!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Apr 2018)

I think we have a full house of riders 38 posted now ( will check properly when at home ) Well done everyone


----------



## Katherine (1 May 2018)

@Domus Wishing you a very Happy Birthday


----------



## iandg (1 May 2018)

A couple more rides to finish off April ( I can get to like retirement)

25th - Heb CC club ride. A and B groups set off together into the wind. I felt comfortable with the pace stuck at the back of the group taking the shelter. Only 2 riders in the B group and when they turned off at the Achmore junction (knowing that if I got dropped it would be a tail wind home) I stayed tucked in behind the 6 riders in the A group . I lasted until 37km (longer than expected on a bike with guards and dynohub) until the top of the Achmore climb when the pace and lactic acid started to get the better of me. so I dropped off the back and rode easily back into town. A bonus 50km.

29th - Tail wind out to Carloway and then back via Callanish and Achmore. Still felt good at Leurbost so I decided to add on the Crossbost section and take the ride from 60 something km to 70 something km. Sun and blue skies but a cold E -NE wind.


----------



## Fiona R (2 May 2018)

I'm just sticking my front wheel in to ask if I can retrospectively join in the half century fun? I have qualifying rides from Jan on, I just came unstuck in the metric century in Feb following a crash and I hadn't got my century in earlier in the month. Very cross with myself, all fine now. if it is OK, I'll post in the other thread and try and work out the points!


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 May 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm just sticking my front wheel in to ask if I can retrospectively join in the half century fun? I have qualifying rides from Jan on, I just came unstuck in the metric century in Feb following a crash and I hadn't got my century in earlier in the month. Very cross with myself, all fine now. if it is OK, I'll post in the other thread and try and work out the points!



Sounds ok to me, welcome aboard! 

I did the same last year but didn’t start til October after a forum ride and meeting some nice chaps from the forum when the challenge was brought to my attention. Once I’d sifted through strava for the year I realised I’d actually qualified!!

Good luck!!


----------



## lane (2 May 2018)

Particularly stressfull day at work yesterday so great to get out on the first day of the month for a 50km ride in the evening. Even better that now we are into May it will be staying lighter later.


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I'm just sticking my front wheel in to ask if I can retrospectively join in the half century fun? I have qualifying rides from Jan on, I just came unstuck in the metric century in Feb following a crash and I hadn't got my century in earlier in the month. Very cross with myself, all fine now. if it is OK, I'll post in the other thread and try and work out the points!


As the official unofficial thread monitor your more than welcome post away


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2018)

More plans made for a metric century on Saturday but as I'm riding it with my triathlete mate, we'll see what happens - if something doesn't fall off his bike (hopefully not him) I'll be shocked after the last couple of rides we've had. 

Not wanted to tempt fate, but has anyone seen the forecast for the Bank Holiday weekend and into next week?







Did I mention I've got next week off work..?


----------



## Fiona R (2 May 2018)

Well I'm in now, and annoyed I had two more rides two weeks ago just under 50km, so now I'm going to make sure everything is rounded up to 50, 81 as well as 100km. Does anyone else have a 0.3km loop they ride round at the end like a blue ar**d fly? Think I've got the points right


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2018)

Finally got round to checking April's ride and we are 1 short no post yet from @al3xsh so a quick nudge and the numbers are 37 fully posted riders including are new entrant @Cranky Knee Girl who's dropped in from the metric century challenge


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Well I'm in now, and annoyed I had two more rides two weeks ago just under 50km, so now I'm going to make sure everything is rounded up to 50, 81 as well as 100km. Does anyone else have a 0.3km loop they ride round at the end like a blue ar**d fly? Think I've got the points right


Yes points look correct . I think we all have extra half miles loop for when we need them . You received a unofficial repremand for any ride over 26 miles thats not converted into a metric half (31 and a bit)


----------



## Elysian_Roads (2 May 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Well I'm in now, and annoyed I had two more rides two weeks ago just under 50km, so now I'm going to make sure everything is rounded up to 50, 81 as well as 100km. Does anyone else have a 0.3km loop they ride round at the end like a blue ar**d fly? Think I've got the points right


Have yet to perfect my route planning so there has been the odd extra loop bolted on. Though like a flight home, it would be nice to land immediately rather than going round in circles waiting for clearance...


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Well I'm in now, and annoyed I had two more rides two weeks ago just under 50km, so now I'm going to make sure everything is rounded up to 50, 81 as well as 100km. Does anyone else have a 0.3km loop they ride round at the end like a blue ar**d fly? Think I've got the points right



Yep, since starting these challenges, the number of rides that end with a loop (or three) around at the end is frankly ridiculous.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Yep, since starting these challenges, the number of rides that end with a loop (or three) around at the end is frankly ridiculous.



But that’s the beauty of this challenge, you push yourself to get over the line come what may! I’ve done it once this year, however my “loop” was a 4 mile detour from my usual “airport and back” ride!!

On a side note it’s not a good start for May for me- I’m currently laid up with pleurisy type symptoms which has screwed me right up- I’m supposed to be doing Tour of the Peak next weekend!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (3 May 2018)

Oh no, @Chris Doyle, not a time to be laid up, especially with the lovely weather out there... GWS.


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2018)

Mays ride in the bank day off work so did my standard St Bernards Abbey loop 32.2 miles 
Just worked out while doing the Etape Loch Ness at the weekend I went through 50km in around 1hr 37mins my fastest ever. When I started this challenge in 2015 I was over 2hrs and my target was to break that 2 HR barrier this challenge has certainly improved my riding


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 May 2018)

Superb stuff @13 rider, great effort 



Elysian_Roads said:


> Oh no, @Chris Doyle, not a time to be laid up, especially with the lovely weather out there... GWS.



Thanks @Elysian_Roads I’m hoping it isn’t actually pleurisy and just an infection that will quickly clear. If I miss the peaks I will be gutted as I’ve trained well for it.


----------



## kapelmuur (3 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> But that’s the beauty of this challenge, you push yourself to get over the line come what may! I’ve done it once this year, however my “loop” was a 4 mile detour from my usual “airport and back” ride!!
> 
> On a side note it’s not a good start for May for me- I’m currently laid up with pleurisy type symptoms which has screwed me right up- I’m supposed to be doing Tour of the Peak next weekend!



How frustrating - hope you make a quick recovery.


----------



## Domus (3 May 2018)

Talk about a shock to the system, after a glorious week of riding in sunny Mallorca it was back to dodging pot holes and battling the cold wind. So much so after just a mile or so it was back home for more clothes and overshoes. Still, May ride in the bag 62.87 Kms.
Off to Ribble tomorrow to order new bike.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 May 2018)

Domus said:


> Off to Ribble tomorrow to order new bike.



Ooh lovely, send pics!!


----------



## PatrickPending (3 May 2018)

May's ride done with a 105km ride down to Brixworth...spring has finally arrived!


----------



## tallliman (4 May 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> May's ride done with a 105km ride down to Brixworth...spring has finally arrived!



Shhhhh....don't shout about it, they all might want spring!


----------



## 13 rider (4 May 2018)

Last poster for April now in so that's 38 of us fully posted up .


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2018)

Just in from a 105km epic, in absolutely glorious weather. 
In fact, the weather is so nice that I'm off to sit in the garden with a cold beer - the write up can wait!


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 May 2018)

May’s done. 32 sunny miles around Leicestershire probably too hard a pace for my recovering lungs! Now to chill, enjoy the sun and the back garden and reflect on what a total d1ck I was to even try and do it with a stinking chest infection!

Full report in Your Ride Today....


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2018)

@Saluki don't you find the road from somewhere to somewhere else at bit boring .


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2018)

I went out to watch the women's Tour de Yorkshire finish at the Cow and Calf above Ilkley yesterday. It was a chilly overcast day until I started riding back and then the sun finally came out. It was great watching the race and a good ride apart from the busy roads between Manywells Height and the Cow and Calf. 52 miles ridden in total.


----------



## Domus (5 May 2018)

Lovely day for a ride today. Babysitting in Sowerby Bridge tonight before watching Tour in Halifax tomorrow. Went the long way, 72 Kms through Burnley Toddy and Cragg Vale. Mrs Domus fared badly by bringing the car over the M62. A tanker fire closed the motorway forcing traffic through Ripponden where I got caught up in it. Still, another point and a cracking ride. Very pleased with my ascent of Cragg Vale, 52 Kms at the bottom, legs like jelly at the top.
Aching knees tonight watching the Giro.


----------



## Saluki (5 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> @Saluki don't you find the road from somewhere to somewhere else at bit boring .


I was staving off an anxiety attack so couldn’t concentrate on place names. It was a nice ride though. Took the dog to Bardney cafe this morning. Not a cyclist in sight.


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2018)

Saluki said:


> I was staving off an anxiety attack so couldn’t concentrate on place names. It was a nice ride though. Took the dog to Bardney cafe this morning. Not a cyclist in sight.


Your ride description just made me


----------



## ColinJ (5 May 2018)

Domus said:


> Lovely day for a ride today. Babysitting in Sowerby Bridge tonight before watching Tour in Halifax tomorrow. Went the long way, 72 Kms through Burnley Toddy and Cragg Vale. Mrs Domus fared badly by bringing the car over the M62. A tanker fire closed the motorway forcing traffic through Ripponden where I got caught up in it. Still, another point and a cracking ride. Very pleased with my ascent of Cragg Vale, 52 Kms at the bottom, legs like jelly at the top.
> Aching knees tonight watching the Giro.


I set off with my cousin to drive to Thirsk to watch today's TdY stage but we got turned back by police at Milnrow (M62 Jn 21) because of that fire. 

We backtracked through Littleborough and Ripponden to climb back up to Jn 22 at Windy Hill but the delay made us too late. We gave up trying to get ahead of the peloton, called in at a bike shop in Leeds, and then we came home. I'll cycle over and watch the race pass through tomorrow at Hebden Bridge or Pecket Well.


----------



## Saluki (6 May 2018)

Especially for @13 rider I made my destination bold, purple and in italics. See, I can remember where I rode to if I make an effort 

I was not in a hurry, needed to drop something off so rode to Sibsey and back. It's pretty straight all the way there and back, not a bad ride actually but nothing to set the world alight.
Not a bad average seeing as it's my second 50km ride in 2 days. I do ache a bit now.


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I set off with my cousin to drive to Thirsk to watch today's TdY stage but we got turned back by police at Milnrow (M62 Jn 21) because of that fire.
> 
> We backtracked through Littleborough and Ripponden to climb back up to Jn 22 at Windy Hill but the delay made us too late. We gave up trying to get ahead of the peloton, called in at a bike shop in Leeds, and then we came home. I'll cycle over and watch the race pass through tomorrow at Hebden Bridge or Pecket Well.


That's a shame. Nightmare traffic on the M62 yesterday.


----------



## Bazzer (7 May 2018)

Well that is May's qualifier done before family stuff takes over for the day. 
Surprised myself, because on Friday my quads in particular were really sore and I thought completing an MCAM ride on Saturday morning was going to have me hobbling yesterday and today. Perhaps those miserable winter miles really did pay off?
Only one dickhead which was nice. Partly my own fault in not taking the lane on double white lines, so got squeezed.


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 May 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Only one dickhead which was nice.



There’s always one!


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2018)

Another metric half in the bank with a spin out to Otley, then back via a loop though Farnley and Pool in Wharfedale.
I think every cyclist this side of the Pennines was out there this morning.
By 'eck, it's _scorchio_ out there already. 

Report to follow...


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2018)

Decided on a ride out to Bradwell today. According to the Met Office I would get a tailwind there and back just as long as I delayed the return for a bit. They were right! Lovely day with lots of sun, and sun means suncream - and lots of it. I splashed it on (factor 30) before I left and re-did it 3 times during the ride. Still got burnt. Other half kindly informed me that the bottle I had taken (on her suggestion) was last years and it's lost all of its sun blocking capability. Just about everything has a best before date. Why not suncream! It's in the bin now, but I think I should stay out of the sun for a few days.


----------



## Bazzer (7 May 2018)

aferris2 said:


> Decided on a ride out to Bradwell today. According to the Met Office I would get a tailwind there and back just as long as I delayed the return for a bit. They were right! Lovely day with lots of sun, and sun means suncream - and lots of it. I splashed it on (factor 30) before I left and re-did it 3 times during the ride. Still got burnt. Other half kindly informed me that the bottle I had taken (on her suggestion) was last years and it's lost all of its sun blocking capability. Just about everything has a best before date. Why not suncream! It's in the bin now, but I think I should stay out of the sun for a few days.



BTW That's a like for getting out, not getting burned.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (7 May 2018)

aferris2 said:


> Decided on a ride out to Bradwell today. According to the Met Office I would get a tailwind there and back just as long as I delayed the return for a bit. They were right! Lovely day with lots of sun, and sun means suncream - and lots of it. I splashed it on (factor 30) before I left and re-did it 3 times during the ride. Still got burnt. Other half kindly informed me that the bottle I had taken (on her suggestion) was last years and it's lost all of its sun blocking capability. Just about everything has a best before date. Why not suncream! It's in the bin now, but I think I should stay out of the sun for a few days.


Have now taken to writing the date I get sunscreen on the bottle and binning one year later if not used up before. Otherwise I would just look at it and go when did I buy this??????


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Have now taken to writing the date I get sunscreen on the bottle and binning one year later if not used up before. Otherwise I would just look at it and go when did I buy this??????


All labelled up here too!


----------



## the stupid one (7 May 2018)

Saturday's metric 50 was good - I felt stronger, I got out of the saddle for a few little hills, I even passed some other cyclists. This caused me to wonder if I'm getting closer to being able to do some touring this year, so I needed another ride soon to make the assessment.

Bank Holiday Monday. Warm, sunny, not too windy according to the forecast (they got that wrong). I snapped on the panniers, put some bits in, and got out there. It's long been a wish to cycle along the path through Chester Zoo, just because I've known about it since I was little and there were polar bears next to it. So instead of turning for home at Deeside industrial estate I headed down the Greenway to Chester with directions written on a little square of card.

To be honest I had taken too much on, too close to the previous ride. By the time I got past the Zoo I was struggling, and half an hour later I was lying in a field trying to get my breath back and wondering how rude it would be to call Mrs TSO for a lift home. Nonetheless, I persisted! "It's not about the speed, it's about the distance," I kept telling myself as each road stretched out for ever. If I ever got out of the middle ring it was to drop down to the little'un. Finally got back to familiar paths and trundled home.

I know I was only 8 1/2 km from the metric century, but there was really no chance. I was - am - knackered.

But I'll be proud of myself tomorrow!


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Have now taken to writing the date I get sunscreen on the bottle and binning one year later if not used up before. Otherwise I would just look at it and go when did I buy this??????


I had never thought of it 'going off' before so I did a quick search after reading the posts above ... Apparently, it DOES go off, but it takes 3 years or so. A bottle doesn't last me that long so I am not going to worry about it.


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I had never thought of it 'going off' before so I did a quick search after reading the posts above ... Apparently, it DOES go off, but it takes 3 years or so. A bottle doesn't last me that long so I am not going to worry about it.


It will say *UP TO* 3 years. Tesco own-brand is no good after it has sat on the shelf over winter. Or maybe they don't put it on the shelves for 2 years after manufacture. There's no use by date so it's anyones guess.


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2018)

aferris2 said:


> It will say *UP TO* 3 years. Tesco own-brand is no good after it has sat on the shelf over winter. Or maybe they don't put it on the shelves for 2 years after manufacture. There's no use by date so it's anyones guess.


Good point, but since I tend to buy more than one bottle a year I still won't worry about it.

Having said that, I have one bottle from a few years back which I stopped using because it was a greenish colour which looked really odd on the skin. I'd kept it in case I ran out of newer sunscreen before buying another new bottle. I'll get rid of everything except for the latest bottle and not buy a replacement bottle until I am right at the end of this one.


----------



## fatjel (8 May 2018)

Managed a 100 km ride on Saturday and 200 + over the weekend without any issues :-)
Is my longest ride since September last year so well pleased


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> 2 more over the line today making 36 fully posted up but that still leaves 5 not posted hopefully their just late posting , Missing @EasyPeez ,@Crackle ,@slow scot ,@Effyb4 and @al3xsh . Well done everyone especially @gavgav who took it right to the edge . Looking forward to better weather and some nice sunny rides


Apologies for the tardy reply. I haven't been around much and various distractions kept me off my bike and robbed me of my cycling mojo, so I'm out for this year. Still one of the rides is one which will live in the ride memory for a bit, which is good but the hoped for motivation to stay consistent was beaten by circumstance, which is fine, I thought I'd give it a go though. Thank for administering it and the encouragement.


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2018)

Crackle said:


> Apologies for the tardy reply. I haven't been around much and various distractions kept me off my bike and robbed me of my cycling mojo, so I'm out for this year. Still one of the rides is one which will live in the ride memory for a bit, which is good but the hoped for motivation to stay consistent was beaten by circumstance, which is fine, I thought I'd give it a go though. Thank for administering it and the encouragement.


No problems hope you find your Mojo and family commitments and life allow you time to get out


----------



## 13 rider (12 May 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> How did you find the roads between bosworth and odstone?


Not too bad but did have to take it easy on a downhill section as I wasn't sure of the grip . But the surface feels overly grippy when climbing not ideal road surface


----------



## NorthernDave (12 May 2018)

A near perfect ride, in near perfect weather - and another point in the bag. 

Report in the usual place.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (13 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> A near perfect ride, in near perfect weather - and another point in the bag.



And that neatly sums up my ride this morning.....


----------



## steverob (13 May 2018)

Just back from a lovely holiday in Orlando, where I managed to do two very enjoyable bike rides of 50 and 40 miles in amongst all the theme park visits, so thought I'd use this post to plug TheRideXperience, who I not only hired the bike from, but also chose to ride with the owner Alex. The cost of the accompanied bike ride option was not much more than just hiring the bike itself, plus this way it meant I was getting him to pick the best route for me and also ensure that I kept to a decent pace (he was definitely fitter and faster than me, but was easily able to adjust his pace to whatever I wanted).

He picked me up from my hotel and we drove to Winter Garden, which is a town about 15 miles from Orlando (and about 20-25 from the touristy areas near Disney), which is where we started our rides. This town is a big mecca for cyclists locally, mainly because it's near the only really hilly-ish area of otherwise flat Central Florida, plus there's a decent cycleway running right through it, which acted as the first (and last) seven miles of both rides. The cycleways there are of a very high quality; wide and well maintained, plus even at junctions most of the time bikes had right of way (the occasions when they didn't were marked clearly). Apart from those bits, most of the rest of the ride was on roads, but even then, because there are a lot of cyclists in this area, drivers are very used to seeing them and do seem to be very bike aware - I didn't have one close pass at all on either ride and many cars gave us such a wide berth it was quite refreshing. I understand however that these experiences may not be the case in other areas of Florida!

On my first ride we went up Sugarloaf Mountain Road, which is their biggest local climb at 4% for about a mile (the steepest bit is 9% for a third of a mile), which isn't all that difficult, but when you reach the top you suddenly realise that putting in a bit of effort in that heat and humidity can drain you quite quickly! We started our rides around 8am to avoid the worst of the heat of the day (highs were around 31-32 degrees C), but it did still get rather warm. Luckily there was a local homeowner near the top of the hill who puts out a water butt at his garden gate to allow you to top up your bottles from and obviously a lot of cyclists gather round that for a breather - must have been at least five there when I arrived and a few more came along not long after.

Also did a lap of Lake Minneola (a very scenic area), with a brief stop at a local bike shop and cafe, and while this part was fairly flat, there were quite a few undulating bits that did keep the elevation meter ticking over nicely. When we arrived back at the start point on the first ride, I found I was at 49.3 miles, so I persuaded Alex to add a quick loop on to get an imperial half century - I tried to explain to him about our challenges on here, but I wasn't sure he realised quite how desperate I was to get that extra point!

The bike itself was superb - I had a Specalized Tarmac carbon road bike with Ultegra electronic shifters (way better than mine at home!) that looked almost new. I'd sent over my bike measurements to them before my holiday, so it was all set up to my liking and a Garmin mount and drinks bottles were also provided. They would also provide your choice of pedals if you wanted to just bring shoes only to cut down on luggage weight (I went with flats with cages though). All in all, would certainly hire from them again, though I probably won't be back out that way for a fair few years, so I thought it only fair I mentioned it on here instead in case anyone else was likely to be going out to Orlando soon and wanted a riding option.


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 May 2018)

A metric century for me as part of my Tour of the Peak extravaganza, although I had to ride round the car park a bit to get it! 

100k, 5,800ft climbing, just shy of 5 hours. 

Full details in Your Ride Today...


----------



## Fiona R (14 May 2018)

A great start to May. Stunning long weekend in Bala/Dolgellau last weekend on the mtbs. The most epic ride ever that was only 56km but given the first two hours we hacked up and down grassy hillsides trying to get on the right garmin route, only for me to realise that I had loaded the wrong ride but fairly similar start, managed it all in a mixture of sun and sea fog with 1350m of climbing and a lot of it off road, single track and gravel. The husband has forgiven me for the major navigational faux pas/co** up!

Sunday we tried to pretend to know what we were doing at Coed y Brenin bike park, was way under 50km for the two trails we did, and Monday we were only fit for wild swimming in the high Cregennen Lakes and a short ride over to Barmouth for Fish and Chips 

This weekend I rode "north of the border" twice, in Gloucestershire. Saturday was the excellent South Glos 100km Audax from Alveston to Tetbury and back via Wotton under Edge, lovely rolling route with no stressful hills. Great friendly day as audax always are, for once I was feeling strong so a v pleasant day.

Sunday was the British Heart Foundation Cotswold 50 mile Charity Ride from Cheltenham Race Course. We rode this two years ago, and it was a long pull up on the main road to start, now they take you up a beastly hill called Ham Hill, it was horrible so early in the ride. Thankfully got up without resorting to walking, although I stopped v close to top as concerned about friend and husband I was riding with. If I'd known I'd done the worst I could have done it in one go. Very few were not walking so a bit of a "This girl bloody well can" moment  Stunning day, lovely seeing lots of ordinary folk out with friends and family. I cannot believe how some get round in more clothing than I wear in winter, it was boiling! Shorts and short sleeve jersey all day, bonus when drizzle was forecast earlier in the week. Highlights were the bluebell woods and the swooping descent at Snowshill, and lunch in Winchcombe of course! Even got a medal


----------



## the stupid one (16 May 2018)

Today's ride was based around the Wirral Circular Trail, but at Bromborough Pool I took an old railway line path through to Port Sunlight - another local track I've long wanted to travel. I grew up round there and knew about bits of that route for decades, but never experienced it. Quite a handsome sandstone cutting for much of its 2 km, though not quite as Middle Earth as the Neston cutting on the Wirral Way.

Are we meant to carry water just to rehydrate, or is it actually to wash down the insects? LOTS of protein in the air these days.


----------



## Domus (17 May 2018)

Went to mum's in Chorley again but this time on the new bike, I avoided the usual cycle path alongside Middlebrook as I'm not sure about the robustness of the Mavic tyres. It felt quicker but the overall speed for the whole ride is only marginally faster than normal but I had a headwind all the way back. Very nice though.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> A great start to May. Stunning long weekend in Bala/Dolgellau last weekend on the mtbs. The most epic ride ever that was only 56km but given the first two hours we hacked up and down grassy hillsides trying to get on the right garmin route, only for me to realise that I had loaded the wrong ride but fairly similar start, managed it all in a mixture of sun and sea fog with 1350m of climbing and a lot of it off road, single track and gravel. The husband has forgiven me for the major navigational faux pas/co** up!
> 
> Sunday we tried to pretend to know what we were doing at Coed y Brenin bike park, was way under 50km for the two trails we did, and Monday we were only fit for wild swimming in the high Cregennen Lakes and a short ride over to Barmouth for Fish and Chips


I'll be out that way next week with my CX bike. I think I will mainly be doing shortish road rides because the friend that I am going with is not really a cyclist. (She hasn't ridden her bike since we did the (Morecambe) Bay Way together last year, but she enjoyed that and said she fancied another trip away with the bikes.)

We will be staying between Barmouth and Harlech. One ride we will definitely be doing is the estuary cycle trail from Barmouth to Dolgellau. I am going to try to persuade her to return to Barmouth via the lovely road on the hillside below the Cadair Idris.

As for today ... I went out and did a lovely sunny ride with Littgull on my recently fettled best bike. It felt great to ride and I seemed to be in good form too. I did 40 miles and felt tempted to add on another 10 to get 50 miles in but traffic was increasing and most of that extra distance would have been on main roads so I decided not to bother.


----------



## Sbudge (18 May 2018)

Another extended commute home yesterday, taking 50km to travel 15km! Lovely evening though if a little windy. Surprising how quickly you can get to some pretty countryside when riding out of London.


----------



## 13 rider (18 May 2018)

Welcome to the addictive half century challenge @scotjimland and @Mistyscot . @scotjimland if you have done any 50km rides since Jan you can post them and you would qualify for the Jan to Dec challenge to get a bronze Star for your signature . @Mistyscot I take from your strava title that may have been your first


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 May 2018)

May out of the way today in absolutely perfect conditions 

161.1 km`s https://www.relive.cc/view/1580010186


----------



## Fiona R (18 May 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I'll be out that way next week with my CX bike. I think I will mainly be doing shortish road rides because the friend that I am going with is not really a cyclist. (She hasn't ridden her bike since we did the (Morecambe) Bay Way together last year, but she enjoyed that and said she fancied another trip away with the bikes.)
> 
> We will be staying between Barmouth and Harlech. One ride we will definitely be doing is the estuary cycle trail from Barmouth to Dolgellau. I am going to try to persuade her to return to Barmouth via the lovely road on the hillside below the Cadair Idris.
> 
> As for today ... I went out and did a lovely sunny ride with Littgull on my recently fettled best bike. It felt great to ride and I seemed to be in good form too. I did 40 miles and felt tempted to add on another 10 to get 50 miles in but traffic was increasing and most of that extra distance would have been on main roads so I decided not to bother.


Barmouth to Dolgellau is stunning! Few hills up to Cader, love the area around Cregennan Lakes, found the descent far easier with disc brakes on the mtbs. Definitely need a gravel bike with discs! We love the area, have a great trip.


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Barmouth to Dolgellau is stunning! Few hills up to Cader, love the area around Cregennan Lakes, found the descent far easier with disc brakes on the mtbs. Definitely need a gravel bike with discs! We love the area, have a great trip.


Thanks.

Yes - I went there in 2004 and always fancied going back.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2018)

Last weekends metric half was a near perfect ride in near perfect weather.

Got to say that today's imperial half might have been a little bit better. It was absolutely glorious out there with just the faintest of breezes. 
Best ride of the year so far? Probably.


----------



## Saluki (19 May 2018)

Nice ride out today. I am working - was working anyway - in Norfolk. I am not returning to that job due to not being in agreement with their sideline biz. Sticking my fingers in my ears and saying 'la la la la la' is not doing the do for me. Anyway, the antidote for the stress is a bike ride, yes?
I decided to head out of Horncastle past the private zoo and I still haven't seen the tigers. Been here a year. Anyway, I rode out on the back roads to Bardney and had a nice cuppa in the usual cafe. There was a chap who had ridden from Huddersfield, then to Boston, back to Bardney for a coffee and a teacake and then was heading back to Huddersfield. Nice day out if you are fit enough and I am not. Another nice chap there from Tattershall way and he was doing similar mileage to me but in the other direction.
I just had a nice time. I should have been out earlier but was job hunting and registering with agencies on line. If the weather holds, I might get a couple of longer rides in if I can. No guarantees mind.


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2018)

Looking forward to leading a 30ish miler tomorrow. Some members who have not ridden with us since last summer might be coming so we'll take it easy and another sunny day forecast too.
Only 2 years ago and it was me that they would be taking it easy for!


----------



## lane (19 May 2018)

I took my lad out with me today as he is training up for a century later this year. We did 50 miles today. From Derby up the coud trail and through Belton, skirted Shepshed and up to the top of Beacon Hill. We then had a small diversion upto the country park trig point to take in some great views. Then back via Quorn, Barrow on Soar and Kegworth. Great ride, fantastic weather, longest ride so far this year.


----------



## Mistyscot (20 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> Welcome to the addictive half century challenge @scotjimland and @Mistyscot . @scotjimland if you have done any 50km rides since Jan you can post them and you would qualify for the Jan to Dec challenge to get a bronze Star for your signature . @Mistyscot I take from your strava title that may have been your first



Yes that was my first ,hopefully not my last


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 May 2018)

An imperial century and a bit today with @13 rider @tallliman @Supersuperleeds and @Lilliburlero up to Lincoln in just perfect conditions.

Thus far, hands down the best ride I have ever done.

Full report in Your Ride Today, but if you can’t be arsed to look basically it was 112.9 miles in 6h 56 with 3,200ish ft of climbing.


----------



## 13 rider (23 May 2018)

It's the last weekend warning time again at least it's a 3 dayer for most . Mays been a good month with plenty of and  we have 36 riders fully posted up ( this includes @tallliman who is yet to post but I was there on the required distance ride) We have 3 riders who are yet to post so a quick nudge to @Slick ,@kipster and @wicker man . Well done everyone next month's halfway


----------



## Slick (23 May 2018)

Thanks for the nudge, I'll post my ride now.


----------



## kipster (23 May 2018)

Update done 

A quiet start to May as I was watching the Tour de Yorkshire while visiting my daughter in Brighouse. Unfortunately I couldn't take the bike and ride!

So I had to make up a few miles over the last two weeks, averaged 160mile for both weeks with 3 100km rides throw in. I was trying to save my legs for a hilly charity ride on Sunday which takes in most of the local climbs in 65 miles (5500ft), including a Top 100 climb called Combe Gibbet (its not that hard a climb, getting to a max of 25% for a few meters), unfortunately I got in the wrong group with the club on Saturday and ended up with the fast boys, they ruined me for 69 miles averaging 19.5 mph. I really felt it on the hills. However the sun was out the cafes great and the riding fantastic.


----------



## the stupid one (23 May 2018)

I changed the saddle recently, and today was its first trip. After 10 km I was not enjoying myself, so stopped and dropped the nose by one click. Aaaaaaah . . . it was like a favourite armchair. Relatively and temporarily, anyway.

Got to Net's Café with a yearning for some coffee and cake, but discovered I'd removed the money from my phone case. Oops.

Approaching the 25 km point I got cocky and carried on, wanting to make the trip through Chester Zoo again to help memorise the route. All the elephants were indoors, which was terribly disappointing.The dandelionesque floating seeds were thick in the air and drifting along the verges, which was impressive but not good for heavy breathing.

I met a roadie who'd hit a pothole and got a flat in her front tube, on a 23 mm tyre. I stopped to give her moral support more than anything, and we wrestled the Gatorskin off and replaced the tube. The hole was about 7 mm long and had gone right through both "sides" of the tube. Her Presta valve was being a bit of a bugger, but another roadie stopped and took a tiny spanner out of his bag of tricks to tighten up the core. Ms Roadie was at the furthest point of a seventy miler, which boggles my mind. I was humbled.*

Anyway, by this time I'd done 50 km and the saddle was no longer so comfortable. I think I need something with a significant cut-out. The last 30 km were hard work, proving I'm fit enough for fifty, but there's work to be done.



*EDIT: I'm humbled by everybody in this thread, and if I glance at the threads for longer distances it makes my eyes water. You're like Terminators.


----------



## 13 rider (23 May 2018)

the stupid one said:


> I changed the saddle recently, and today was its first trip. After 10 km I was not enjoying myself, so stopped and dropped the nose by one click. Aaaaaaah . . . it was like a favourite armchair. Relatively and temporarily, anyway.
> 
> Got to Net's Café with a yearning for some coffee and cake, but discovered I'd removed the money from my phone case. Oops.
> 
> ...


The whole idea behind the challenge is to get you out and upping the your mileage so it's working . I've been in from the beginning in 2015 and have watched many a rider mileage slowly increase so stick with it and see where it takes you


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> The whole idea behind the challenge is to get you out and upping the your mileage so it's working . I've been in from the beginning in 2015 and have watched many a rider mileage slowly increase so stick with it and see where it takes you



This is so true @the stupid one . I started the 50km challenge in 2016 to up my mileage and it sent me on my way. I`m now doing rides and distances that I thought impossible back then. Keep at it and you just might surprise yourself


----------



## NorthernDave (23 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> The whole idea behind the challenge is to get you out and upping the your mileage so it's working . I've been in from the beginning in 2015 and have watched many a rider mileage slowly increase so stick with it and see where it takes you





Lilliburlero said:


> This is so true @the stupid one . I started the 50km challenge in 2016 to up my mileage and it sent me on my way. I`m now doing rides and distances that I thought impossible back then. Keep at it and you just might surprise yourself



^^^ This is so true - you'll soon find it impossible to do a 25 mile ride without pushing on to make it a metric half. Then you'll find yourself pushing on for an imperial half. Then a metric century - it never ends!!!


----------



## the stupid one (23 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> The whole idea behind the challenge is to get you out and upping the your mileage so it's working . I've been in from the beginning in 2015 and have watched many a rider mileage slowly increase so stick with it and see where it takes you



It _is_ working, you're right. My first couple of 50 km rides left me feeling like I do tonight, but now the only difficulty with them is finding the time. My target is a metric century this year. And my other target is a lighter bike for day rides, and build up the mongrel for possible camping trips. The wing-heeled cyclatrix I met today suggested that a lighter, sportier bike would enable me to do more distance. I think I'll want bigger tyres than hers, though.

EDIT: Thanks for the other replies that arrived while I was typing!


----------



## Bazzer (23 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> ^^^ This is so true - you'll soon find it impossible to do a 25 mile ride without pushing on to make it a metric half. Then you'll find yourself pushing on for an imperial half. Then a metric century - it never ends!!!



And don't mention FNrttC, audax...
Oh bugger!


----------



## the stupid one (23 May 2018)

Bazzer said:


> And don't mention FNrttC, audax...
> Oh bugger!



Hah, I was watching Katie Kookaburra's latest youtube video earlier, where she does her first 400 km ride. And it looked like "fun"!


----------



## iandg (24 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> It's the last weekend warning time again at least it's a 3 dayer for most . Mays been a good month with plenty of and  we have 36 riders fully posted up ( this includes @tallliman who is yet to post but I was there on the required distance ride) We have 3 riders who are yet to post so a quick nudge to @Slick ,@kipster and @wicker man . Well done everyone next month's halfway



Thanks for the nudge - I did a 200/300 km back to back island hop from Stornoway to Castlebay and then onto Vatersay the following morning and upyo the Butt of Lewis along the Hebridean Way - will post details later.


----------



## 13 rider (24 May 2018)

Bingo full house everyone over the line  39 of us move on to June . Great effort everyone


----------



## NorthernDave (26 May 2018)

13 rider said:


> Bingo full house everyone over the line  39 of us move on to June . Great effort everyone



Great news, well done everyone! 

Today was probably my last chance for another qualifying ride this month - tomorrow is definitely out and Mondays plans are up in the air at the minute - 
so it was good to squeeze in a metric half out to the capital of cycling, Otley.
Nice day for it despite a swirling breeze - bit chilly at first but soon warmed up and the forecast showers never materialised.
The only downside was the number of motorised idiots (I've genuinely lost count of the number of close passes today), but I shan't let that take the gloss of another good ride.
Now to rehydrate and carb load....


----------



## NorthernDave (28 May 2018)

Well, despite saying that Saturday was probably my last chance for a qualifying ride this month, I squeezed another metric half in today. 

I set off out into a head wind, but didn't really seem to get any great benefit from a tail wind on the way back - another of the rules of cycling eh?
It was also really grey and murky this morning, but at least it was dry unlike some parts of the country. The sun finally started burning through in the last half hour of the ride and within ten minutes of me getting home it was full on '_Scorchio_', but what can you do? 

Any way, that's _definitely_ my last qualifying ride this month and it also pushed me up to my highest monthly mileage total in two years, so I'm well pleased with that.


----------



## bruce1530 (28 May 2018)

Two rides this (long) weekend.

Saturday morning looked bright and sunny, but as soon as I got out, I realised it was also pretty windy.

Local roads to Kilwinning - slowly, wind in my face - where I picked up the NCN7 cycle route and followed it north for a bit. I’ve posted elsewhere about the problems on that stretch - there’s a section closed due to the construction of a new bypass, and the diversions were completely unsuitable for bikes. After some grumbling to Sustrans (successful) and the local council (completely unacknowledged) some temporary signage has appeared. I followed that diversion route for a bit. Not an ideal diversion - a bit lumpy, and poor surface in one part, but definitely passable, and much better than the diversion along the A737.

Near the end of the diversion, I headed north, past the Defence Munitions plant and out towards Barrmill, then into the farm roads in the no-mans-land between Beith/Johnstone/Lugton/Uplawmoor/Paisley. The idea here was to collect a few Veloviewer tiles. After zig-zagging about some farm roads, I descended into Howwood, then Johnstone, with the GPS saying 45km. The plan had been to head back up the hill to collect a few more squares, but I was shattered - the wind had been in my face just about all the way. Checked the timetable, there’s a train home in 3 minutes, and the station is 2 mins away... got off the train stop early to give me a 6k trip back home, so about 52k in total.


Sunday was just as windy, but I went out for what turned out to be a longer ride. Kilwinning, Stewarton, crossed the M77, followed the road through Waterside to Moscow, where I stopped for a photo that I already posted in another thread...








Locally it’s pronounced “moss-cow” - like the green plant and the farmyard animal, with the emphasis on the second syllable

From there, continued to Galston, and then along the “Sir Chris Hoy Cycleway” to Hurlford. Strange cycleway - lots of gates and narrow gaps to negotiate!
Then Kilmarnock, Springside and home via country roads. 75k when I got to the end of the street, so kept going for a bit to round it up to a 50 miler.

... and today, it was just too hot!


----------



## Domus (28 May 2018)

Took the new bike to the caravan in Grange, one windy ride on Saturday was followed by a very hot and sunny ride today (Monday)
Not 100% happy with the new bike a very noisy click has developed this morning sounds awful. Back to Ribble.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (28 May 2018)

A like for today's ride, @Domus, and hopefully the click will be sorted quickly.

My ride started later than planned at 6:30 pm so wasn't going to be too long. Thought I would try some new roads for a change so ventured a little further out when I left Twyford. 

The only moment of note was coming out of Binfield. A hill ahead (not big in the scheme of things but wasn't entirely in the mood), and three lycra clad younger persons pulled out of a side road just in front of me. Thought I would stick behind them and watch as they shot up the hill.

Only that didn't happen. It's quite narrow, and has a couple of bollards in the centre of the road. The third rider grinds to a halt and shouts, "can we stop now?". Nothing wrong with that, apart from the fact I am right behind them, a car is behind me and through my mind is going the thought that I am going to tap the back of their bike while clipped in and end up taking a dive......

Luckily both the car and I manage to get past, and I make it up the hill easier than I thought, where I share with the lead rider that their co-riders are back down the hill. Didn't look too pleased.

A nice evening ride, and nice also to get a second qualifer in for the month.


----------



## Domus (29 May 2018)

Took the bike back to Ribble, straightaway diagnosed bottom bracket.
New one fitted, will test tomorrow.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 May 2018)

Domus said:


> Took the bike back to Ribble, straightaway diagnosed bottom bracket.
> New one fitted, will test tomorrow.


How annoying, especially on a newbie! Hope it tests out ok.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 May 2018)

Last one for May, a reasonably quick one with head and crosswinds galore! Not quite sure how I managed sub 2 hours in that wind!

Ah well, I’ll take it! 

31.6 miles/ 50.86km

Full report to follow in Your Ride Today.....


----------



## iandg (30 May 2018)

Updated record for May


----------



## Domus (30 May 2018)

Tested the bike this morning with a trip to the dentist.
38 Kms and all was quiet and smooth, which is more than can be said for the root treatment.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (30 May 2018)

Domus said:


> Tested the bike this morning with a trip to the dentist.
> 38 Kms and all was quiet and smooth, which is more than can be said for the root treatment.


Brings a whole new meaning to going from 32 teeth to 30...... Hopefully it's over now.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Jun 2018)

June done. 

A great start to the month 72.2 miles in 4 and a bit hours taking in bits of Leicestershire/Derbyshire/Staffordshire/Warwickshire and a nice stop at fradley junction canal cafe although I think my companion was secretly trying to kill me!!

Report to follow soon on Your Ride Today...


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2018)

June's ride in the bank. 

An early run to Otley on the Giant, both factors in an attempt to avoid the forecast rain. 
Read the report in 'Your Ride Today' to find out if I was successful...


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2018)

Another one with an early June banker in
Did my Standard 50km loop to Start Bernards Abbey to get the challenge done for June  just the imperial and metric tons to go


----------



## Slick (2 Jun 2018)

Finally, an early ride in The bank and were only 2 days in.

A very flat 50 miles but 2 points is 2 points.


----------



## Domus (2 Jun 2018)

Very early ride this month The Friday's Ride to Blackpool. 3 whole points well earned, my longest ever ride to date just 8 miles short of an Imperial Century.
Loved every minute.


----------



## the stupid one (2 Jun 2018)

Waited and waited and waited for the rain to go away, and finally set off at half past four. I followed the Wirral Circular Trail, but straightened it out here and there between Birkenhead and Eastham Ferry by staying on the main roads. I had a quick bite to eat and a drink at Eastham, and changed the angle of the saddle. Then I changed it two or three more times before I got settled again. The cut-out made a big positive difference, but my sittingbones are aching from the unfamiliar rest of it. Previously I've needed longer and more frequent breaks, so I'm happy to have only stopped once, and for only ten minutes.

At Heswall I had planned to find the route between the Wirral Way and Telegraph Road. Another partial success. I found a steep, broken track which defeated me utterly and left me walking and panting, and then I took a wrong turning and added a kilometre to the journey. Oh well.

My right foot cramped up in West Kirby, leaving me standing with a pained expression on a traffic island. I saw Chris Boardman having his photo taken there once. He looked fine.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (3 Jun 2018)

Too good a day not to be out on the bike, despite having a bit of a sniffle. Thought the fresh air would do me good! 

Lots of riders out there today, club rides and also a fair number on the 3 counties charity ride, covering Oxfordshire, Berkshire and Buckinghamshire. Always nice to be encouraged along by the Marshals, even if you are not taking part .

Happy riding, one and all.


----------



## Saluki (3 Jun 2018)

Nice ride out today. I am in the throes of packing so I wasn't expecting to ride as far today but I wanted to get out as I was so busy yesterday, I didn't get a break until the heavy rain set in for the day.
I rode up to Bardney, which was my loose plan but not set in stone. I carried on along the rail trail to Fiskerton Bridge and came back to Bardney by road. I had a lovey Bakewell Tart and coffee. Some folks were in there as said that they assumed that I was a regular as I wandered in, got a Bakewell and was asked the question of 'Usual?' 
I went back to Horncastle via the trail to Woodhall, up the road to Kirkby by Bain but turned off before getting there as I decided to explore a road that I had been meaning to go along for a couple of weeks. It's pretty and I might do it again next week. Back to Horncastle and home saw me at just shy of 42 miles. I have stuff to do so don't have time for the other 8 but reserve the option to do them for an imperial 50 total, later, when I get to Downham. Eric the CX lives there at the minute, so I have a bike. I'm taking PeeBee, the steel roadie with me tonight too. Gradually getting some stuff stashed at the Norfolk end.
I think that I am fitter than I thought too, which is always a good thing. Fatter than I want to be though so need to sort that out PDQ.


----------



## Saluki (3 Jun 2018)

Got to Downham. Asked chap if he wanted to ride and said that I needed 8 miles to make a 50 mile day. Tome PeeBee, the steel roadie and chased P’s butt areound the roads of West Norfolk for 9.4 miles. Flipping shattered now.


----------



## PatrickPending (3 Jun 2018)

June's done with a 15Km ride up to Launde and down to Foxton. Found rather a lot of 10% plus climbs on the way to add to the fun....

as pointed out below this was 105km...15Km wont get me to Ingarsby!


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2018)

Back to back metric halves this weekend, with me completing a ride through the suburbs on the ITU World Triathlon Series course from Roundhay Park.
I was out with 3 triathletes so I had to work a bit harder than usual, especially as I seemed to spend a lot of time on the front...

Report already posted in the usual place.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jun 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> June's done with a 15Km ride up to Launde and down to Foxton. Found rather a lot of 10% plus climbs on the way to add to the fun....


I take it it was further than 15km ? . Launde abbey is proper hilly climb which ever way you do it


----------



## PatrickPending (3 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> I take it it was further than 15km ? . Launde abbey is proper hilly climb which ever way you do it




Ha ha indeed....15Km wouldn't be the return journey to Newton Harcourt......


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jun 2018)

Another point in the bag with a variation on a familiar route - takes me to 31 points so far, so I'm nicely in front of this point last year (not that anyone apart from me is counting! )
Felt a bit cooler out there this morning though. The recent sunshine has clearly been spoiling us.


----------



## bruce1530 (10 Jun 2018)

“Ayrshire Explorer” today, part of the Ayrshire cycling festival. A great 102k. 

Full report in the “your ride today” thread


----------



## the stupid one (10 Jun 2018)

My boy rode the short version (14 km) of the Wirral Bikeathon this morning, while I drove him and his friend and two bikes to the start, waited around for them to get back then natter with their mates for forty minutes, then drove them home again. I couldn't let that go unchallenged so . . .

I'm a fair weather cyclist, and fair weather doesn't include the burning sun and mediterranean temperatures we enjoyed/suffered today. I had an afternoon siesta and went out at about half past six. The new chainset and BB are making quite a difference, unless I've had a mysterious pro-style surge of fitness. I felt good, pedalled more and coasted less, didn't stop for a break, and was still going strong when I finished.

From Woodside to Eastham the Wirral Circular Trail takes all kinds of twists and turns and tracks and side roads. I couldn't be arsed, and I wanted to get home before it got too dark, so I used the A41 for that stretch. Sunday evening traffic was light, too.

At the end of Eastham Rake I decided I was bored of the Wirral Way so I turned right and stayed on the roads, except for the always-thrilling Landican Lane.

The new saddle didn't cripple me, either. I reckon the metric century is getting closer.


----------



## the stupid one (12 Jun 2018)

Me again.

MKS Lambda flat pedals arrived today, so I put them on the bike and went out for a flat fifty km. I really like the pedals: good width and fairly long - I can put the balls of my feet on the front section for a good push, or my toes on the front to allow me to stretch my foot down into the space. I always get cramp in my feet on the old (traditional metal) pedals, but not so on the Lambdas. And the grip, wearing trainers, was fine.

Stopped at Net's Café on the return journey, and looked forlornly at the empty Bara Brith container. The star behind the counter, I think it was Net herself, raised an eyebrow and a knowing smile, pulled out a fresh one from her secret cake stash, and cut me an enormous slice. Loaded with butter and accompanied by a large black americano, that hunk of cake had the robin perched at the end of the picnic table looking very envious.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 Jun 2018)

Determined to get out of an evening this week, and changes in plans meant this was the only opportunity to do it. 

I took the Triban out on a test run I had fettled the rear hub after noticing the cone was loose after a previous ride. The ride seemed tougher then the recent trips out on the Cannondale so I may go back and check my handiwork on the hub. Alternatively it could just have been me!

Not as bright as yesterday evening down here but still good to get out.

Happy riding.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jun 2018)

Hadn't planned a half century today .After last weekends epic milage and 6 days commuting and over 100 consecutive days of cycling the legs are a bit jaded .Had been invited to my neices new house for coffee 8 miles away . So out on the bike Anstey to Markfield for coffee . Headed home via some local hills got back to Anstey with 23 miles done which is just about the most I can do with out converting into a 50km .What to do, half centuryitus struck turned away from home another 10 miles and another 50km in the bag addictive isn't it ?


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2018)

No ride yesterday with other stuff to do.

Then this morning set out with no plans for a half, much like @13 rider above, but once I got going it was so much fun that I just kept going and before I knew it I'd got a metric half in the bag.


----------



## tallliman (17 Jun 2018)

Set out to do a metric ton this morning but didn't fancy it, finished up with a half metric. Think I'm just too tired from my holiday.

Will try and update my points eventually.....


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Jun 2018)

June done and dusted today with another imperial https://www.relive.cc/view/1644219976

The early meet up at 6am with my main man Paul meant a nice and early finish at around 1pm.... that was nice 

Cafe stop at 73 miles because of the early start... not so nice


----------



## Domus (17 Jun 2018)

Father’s Day tea at number 1 daughters so made the most of it. Loaded the bike rack on the car for Mrs Domus. Took the long route to include Cragg Vale. 
Blooming windy climbing up Cragg Vale. 71 Kms in total. Nice tea and choccies. Relaxing now before 12 hours babysitting tomorrow.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jun 2018)

Back to it with a Thursday night chain gang ride starting out and ending at Barton Marina taking in the local lanes of Staffs/Warwickshire and Derbyshire. 

Not a massive fan of these but it was the first one in weeks and the last one I did went tits up!

42.4 miles in 2:16.

Full report in Your Ride Today...


----------



## Domus (22 Jun 2018)

Lovely morning for ride, went over Belmont with cracking views under a clear blue sky. Called in at MK Cycles who now boast a coffee shop. Very good coffee and cake. Best day ever over the top to Rivington, not quick but didn't drop into bottom gear and didn't stop for a breather. Must be getting fitter. Beans on toast in Horwich then again a good steady climb up the Old Road to the Blundell Arms. Again never in bottom and non stop.

Really enjoyed the whole ride. (mind you the weather does help)


----------



## Domus (22 Jun 2018)

Just looked up my total for last year, 33 points. 29 already this year.  Better slow down or I'll give myself an impossible target for 2019


----------



## the stupid one (23 Jun 2018)

Cycled to Flint Castle in north Wales with the intention of doing 50 miles, but it all went so smoothly I thought I’d have a go at my first metric century. Ended up 4 km from home with 17 km still to ride. I’m a bit bored of the local roads I travelled around to make up the difference, I’m going to suffer terribly with cramp overnight, and I have no beer in the house.

But I did it. Yay.

EDIT: There’s going to be an interesting postscript to this over in the Training, Fitness & Health forum when I’ve written it.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-bit-of-a-crisis-after-first-metric-century.236047/#post-5288238


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Jun 2018)

A loop out to Otley then along the Wharfe Valley today with plenty of climbing for another point.
Bit chilly early on, but warmed up nicely.
Let down by Garmin failing to record a key segment but what can you do?
Report in "Your Ride..." and I'll update the other thread later.


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Jun 2018)

Another imperial done on a cracking OCC group ride to Skeggy today. This was by far the fastest and easiest ton i`v ever done. Great day 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1657112530


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2018)

Yikes - I've just realised that I haven't done my qualifying ride yet in June. I have done 3 long rides so far this month but I used those in the metric century challenge and don't count them here. I'll have to do some longer shorter rides, if you see what I mean!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jun 2018)

For the first time ever, I’ve done two 50 km rides this month! Even more amazing is that they are only 4 days apart with a cheeky 8-mile family ride in between. Report in Your Ride Today and points noted. 

Muscles are a bit sore though.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2018)

Another point in the bag this morning - it would have been rude not to, with wall to wall sunshine and just a whisper of a breeze.
Absolutely perfect cycling weather.
That's another weekend of back to back HC rides too, so what's not to love?

I'll update the other thread later (and put yesterdays ride on there too!)


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Jun 2018)

Another cracking CC Forum ride- this time from Market Bosworth up to Nice Pie Cafe and back again- and it was also nice to meet a new face and introduce my friend into the pack as well. 

Just shy of 85 for me today, quite a few of the others ton’d up so big kudos to them.

Full ride report will be posted in Your Ride Today in a wee while, once Relive has done the video!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jun 2018)

Its that time again half a weekend to go . We have 32 fully posted up riders making it to halfway 
That leaves 6 riders to post or get a ride in so a gentle nudge for @ColinJ ,@Bazzer ,@Ice2911 ,@kipster ,@slow scot and @fatjel . Well done everyone . Apparently it's all downhill from here


----------



## Slick (26 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> Its that time again half a weekend to go . We have 32 fully posted up riders making it to halfway
> That leaves 6 riders to post or get a ride in so a gentle nudge for @ColinJ ,@Bazzer ,@Ice2911 ,@kipster ,@slow scot and @fatjel . Well done everyone . Apparently it's all downhill from here


Nice not being on the list for a change.


----------



## Domus (27 Jun 2018)

Up in Sunny Grange. Hotter than a hot thing on a hotplate. 

Gentle ride to Arnside then went a bit mental and carried on up to Silverdale and did a circuit back to Arnside for the most powerful espresso ever in the Jazz coffee shop opposite the station. Gentle ride back to caravan and a warm shower. 70.3 very hot Kms. 
Van needs washing and some weeding tomorrow should earn me some brownie points for another ride on Friday. Isn’t retirement wonderful.


----------



## Bazzer (27 Jun 2018)

@13 rider Thanks for the nudge. It just goes to show how anticipations can just vanish before one's eyes.
In May I thought June was looking to be good month, starting on the first day/night with the The Fridays ride to Blackpool for the MCAM challenge, but having completed that, it all went downhill with demands on my time. The first two week's saddle time was all commuting and the one commute I had time to add 25k for the challenge, my legs felt rubbish and I was too hot and after an additional 15k it was abandoned. Hiring a bike for 2 - 3 hours during a week away with Mrs B, would have reduced my stock of brownie points well into the minus figures, which left 1 week which with other commitments was looking like getting up at very silly o clock to complete the challenge. Luckily an errand today gave a window of opportunity to get the bike out, but even then it wasn't making life easier, with the heat and a slow puncture.
In summary, cutting it fine but a limp over the line.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jun 2018)

3 more over the line 35 fully posted now


----------



## Ice2911 (27 Jun 2018)

13 rider said:


> Its that time again half a weekend to go . We have 32 fully posted up riders making it to halfway
> That leaves 6 riders to post or get a ride in so a gentle nudge for @ColinJ ,@Bazzer ,@Ice2911 ,@kipster ,@slow scot and @fatjel . Well done everyone . Apparently it's all downhill from here


Thanks for the heads up, just good to be riding with the sun on your back gaining that awful cycling tan


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jun 2018)

36 completed now


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Jun 2018)

Ice2911 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just good to be riding with the sun on your back gaining that awful cycling tan



It’s a badge of honour in some circles...... just sayin’


----------



## kipster (28 Jun 2018)

My ride of note this month has to be the Bianchi devil sportive that I did on Sunday. A lovely warm ride with stunning scenery but a bit of climbing to get to those views. The highlight hill was the devil's staircase, a brute of a hill, 25% from the get go and no let up until about half way up the 0.7 mile hill. I did the shorter of two rides available, 95 miles and 130 miles. One thing I didn't do well on the ride was drink. I only got through 2×750ml bottles of drink. Not enough for a 95 mile ride, but I wasn't thirsty or cramping.


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Jun 2018)

kipster said:


> My ride of note this month has to be the Bianchi devil sportive that I did on Sunday. A lovely warm ride with stunning scenery but a bit of climbing to get to those views. The highlight hill was the devil's staircase, a brute of a hill, 25% from the get go and no let up until about half way up the 0.7 mile hill. I did the shorter of two rides available, 95 miles and 130 miles. One thing I didn't do well on the ride was drink. I only got through 2×750ml bottles of drink. Not enough for a 95 mile ride, but I wasn't thirsty or cramping.



Top effort that @kipster, well done.


----------



## Domus (29 Jun 2018)

Out again in Sunny Grange. As no one had posted a 50 K ride after me I just edited my last post to add today’s effort. 
Very hot so several water breaks under shady trees and two ice creams.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jun 2018)

37 done and dusted just 1 to go hopefully


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jun 2018)

I was out in the sunshine yesterday and thought I might do my June '50' but my friend Carrie was tired so we just settled for a ride up to the ice cream van at Blackstone Edge and some sunbathing by the reservoir, then back halfway down the hill to call in at Craggies cafe for more goodies and sunbathing. I could have added some more distance on after we parted but I'd hit the rush hour so I headed straight home.

I was running out of time to get this month's ride in so I made sure to tackle it today. I did a lumpy 59 km ride with @Littgull - a very nice ride in the sun with some tough Yorkshire hills (1,200 metres in total, or about 4,000 ft for you die-hard imperialists).


----------



## Ice2911 (29 Jun 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> It’s a badge of honour in some circles...... just sayin’


Hands always look particularly attractive


----------



## Slick (29 Jun 2018)

Ice2911 said:


> Hands always look particularly attractive


My wife reckons I'm like Michael Jackson with the white hand.


----------



## fatjel (30 Jun 2018)

Bit late posting this month I was planning a mega ride but this heat put paid to that

The only tan I get is the face and a thin strip on the back of the wrist twixt glove and shirt sleeve


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2018)

That's it everyone over the line . Well done everyone  38 of us make halfway


----------



## Domus (1 Jul 2018)

Early one for me, appointment at Christie Hospital on Wednesday so not sure when I will be on the bike after that.
Anyway, hot and sunny ride over Holcombe with added smoke from Winter Hill. Lots of bikes about, no doubt staying away from Rivington and Belmont.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jul 2018)

Like @Domus I went for an early banker this month, with a metric half this morning in the tropical temperatures.

By heck it was hot - the breeze helped a bit, but it definitely felt like the hottest ride so far this year - a situation possibly not helped by spending all yesterday afternoon on a pub crawl...


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2018)

Also done. A gentle ride leading the slow group.


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jul 2018)

July’s Half Century in the bag.

Went out with Mrs D’s uncle for a spin through the lanes to Atherstone taking in Market Bosworth and other little places in between to make up 50 miles. 

Pushed for time to go any further due to other commitments but it’s 2 points for the month so I’m pleased with that! 

Full report in Your Ride Today.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jul 2018)

Got the July ride in early like quite a few others. This time decided to do something different did the coastal paths around Bradwell and Burnham. About 20 miles off-road on tracks varying from nice and smooth to "where's it gone?" Long grass does a wonderful job of cleaning all the gunk off the chain though!


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Jul 2018)

34 deg C according to my Garmin yesterday afternoon. Ploughing through melting tar was no fun, especially when I ran out of water with 8 miles to go.


----------



## steverob (2 Jul 2018)

Ugh. My ride on Saturday was a mess. With RideLondon on the horizon, thought I'd go and recce some of the Surrey countryside to get me in the mood - did it about three weeks before the last time I was in RL and it went quite well, so didn't think I'd have any problems.

Rather than following the ride route accurately this time, I decided to do a route that stayed off the major roads as much as possible, but still covered similar terrain, so starting in Leatherhead, I cut down to Effingham, climbed High Barn Road, which is the opposite (and easier) side to Whitedown Hill, then went (almost) up to Ripley to pick up the ride route, before turning off to climb Staple Lane, which I did instead of Newlands Corner (keeping me off the A25). This is where it started to go a little bit wrong.

I was already struggling to change gear into my small front ring - it would only jump across if I was already in one of my two largest rings at the rear and even then made an unhealthy grinding noise while it did - and the fact that Staple Lane was an open climb with no tree cover meant the sun was beating down on me and really sapping me of energy. The irony is that the downhills were all TOO shaded - with my current (mainly psychological) issues of not being able to go at any speed on unfamiliar descents because I'm hyper-wary of the road surface, the mottled effect of sunlight coming through the trees made it impossible to tell what was and wasn't a pothole even if I took my sunglasses off, meaning I crawled down anything steeper than minus 5% on pretty much full brakes!

However I was glad I did, as about halfway down Combe Lane (other side of Staple Lane) I found the Police had closed the road due to another cyclist crashing - didn't get any details of whether there was anyone else involved (not sure I really wanted to know TBH) - but by the time I got there, the ambulance had already departed and the police were just tidying up and said it would only be closed for another 10 minutes, so myself and one other cyclist took a breather and waited it out; I wasn't about to turn around and climb back up, although a few others did.

I took on some food here (had been drinking constantly during the ride so far), but with hindsight I probably didn't eat enough. I'd forgotten how long it had taken to get to Leatherhead in the first place - delays on the M25 meant what should have been a journey of about one hour twenty mins, was instead nearly two and a half and I'd really only had a smallish breakfast and a handful of jelly babies to sustain me so far. I should have eaten something in the car while we were queued, but you live and learn.

Next stop was Abinger and then on to Leith Hill. I was definitely going slower than I had the last time I was down this way (only did this bit on my previous recce ride, didn't get to do it in RL itself due to a detour) but still thought I was doing okay until I hit the climb itself. It was like moving through treacle - I had already gone through all my gears before I even reached the first actual steep ramp of the hill and I knew I just wasn't going to make it. I did come to a stop - thought it was barely halfway at the time, but now looking back at Strava I'm surprised that it was nearer two thirds done (just past the entrance to the Leith Place NT car park). Took me five minutes sit down (felt like 15 at the time), three quarters of the larger of my water bottles and a whole bunch of sausage rolls before I felt good enough to carry on and I did eventually grind (almost literally given my gear issues) out the rest of the climb. A nervous descent into Dorking followed along with the realisation that I wasn't going to manage Box Hill today. Even if I had suddenly managed to feel up to it, the greater than planned amount of time it had taken for me to get this far, meant I was going to have to cut something from the ride because my wife was waiting with the car at our agreed finish point. It meant that what was originally going to be a 100km ride, was now just over 50 miles instead.

Road the cyclepath alongside the A24 out of Dorking and did turn off for Box Hill at the roundabout, but went straight on at the hill junction towards Mickleham. Did a quick detour to do the first bit of the Headley Lane climb (my original route had me coming down this way after Box), but wasn't up for much more than that. Headed back to Effingham via Great Bookham only to find that the pub we'd agreed to meet up at was not serving food all day like we thought it did, only lunches (for which I was too late) or evening meals (too early) on Saturdays. So it was a quick drink, get changed in the pub loo and stop off at the motorway services on the way home instead.

Looking back over the ride now, while I can certainly point my finger at not eating enough and the hot weather draining my energy as being causes, I know at the same time that my main problem is that I am really struggling for fitness (I've done tougher climbs than Leith Hill in worse conditions before) and this ride has really brought into focus that I've only got a month to go and I have to improve massively if I want to get round the 100 miles in one piece. And I didn't do any miles on Sunday either, because my plans for a gentle ride in the late evening went out the window when it was still 28 degrees at 7pm. As I said earlier - ugh!


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Jul 2018)

I often read on cycling sites about people who are desperate to shave a few grammes off the weight of their bike and will spend big money to do so.

I was thinking about this as I loaded 2 x 1 litre bidons into my bottle cages this morning, thus increasing the weight of my bike by 20%!


----------



## iandg (5 Jul 2018)

Just arrived back in Stornoway after a week away . Main reason for the trip was the Snow Roads 300km Audax, then moved on to Dumfries and Galloway and did some house hunting for our imminent emigration from the Outer Hebrides. So a late addition to my tally for June.


----------



## Domus (5 Jul 2018)

Well, accompanied our house guest from last night halfway home, then returned via Leigh Guided Busway and managed 51Kms.
Total is now 33 points in early July equalling my total for the whole of 2017. Doc told me yesterday surgery is required on my prostate so am filling my boots while I can.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jul 2018)

wicker man said:


> Just arrived back in Stornoway after a week away . Main reason for the trip was the Snow Roads 300km Audax, then moved on to Dumfries and Galloway and did some house hunting for our imminent emigration from the Outer Hebrides. So a late addition to my tally for June.


Well done  that maybe the longest ride posted in the 50km challenge


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jul 2018)

Domus said:


> Well, accompanied our house guest from last night halfway home, then returned via Leigh Guided Busway and managed 51Kms.
> Total is now 33 points in early July equalling my total for the whole of 2017. Doc told me yesterday surgery is required on my prostate so am filling my boots while I can.


Well done on the points . Just think what your going to need in 2019 . Hope the surgery is successful dosnt keep you off the bike too long


----------



## Domus (5 Jul 2018)

I know, I know  I may have to step up to 50 miles for 2019


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jul 2018)

Managed a cheeky 50km this morning day off work should be getting ready for my Holiday but a time gap arrived so snuck out .33.2 miles . Off to Cornwall for 2 weeks tomorrow the bike coming but will have limited time so may not get many quialifing rides in . I will have limited access but I will be watching  everyone progress


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Managed a cheeky 50km this morning day off work should be getting ready for my Holiday but a time gap arrived so snuck out .33.2 miles . Off to Cornwall for 2 weeks tomorrow the bike coming but will have limited time so may not get many quialifing rides in . I will have limited access but I will be watching  everyone progress



I understand that most pubs have free Wi-Fi... #justsayin' 

Anyhow, set off this morning with an all day pass if I wanted it, so had thoughts of an imperial half or _maybe_ even a metric century.
In the end it just got too blooming hot (but also oddly breezy), so it ended up 'just' being a metric half (and a bit) 

Chapeau to anyone who did big miles out there today.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (8 Jul 2018)

A friend wanted to do a circa 30 mile ride, and I saw this as a potential opportunity to get an Imperial Half in, with a bit extra getting to the start point and back . The not so good news was that she could only go out from 10:30 this morning. 

It was a bit warm out there, and I am now planning routes past express mini market shops to be able to buy extra water, and enjoy brief moments of standing by the chiller section....

Apart from the heat, a good weekend's riding. Both the half century and metric century rides tucked away, including my longest single ride to date at 82 miles.

Safe riding everyone.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2018)

Another metric half this morning with the added bonus of being accompanied by a barn owl for a small part of it. 
One of those rare rides when I was grateful for the breeze too, if only to keep the edge of the temperatures.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2018)

Another imperial half this morning, my second one ever.


----------



## PatrickPending (9 Jul 2018)

July's done with a quick 81km down to Easenhall

8th July 81Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire- Ashby Parva - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Ansty - Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Countesthorpe 

Actually its my first ride down to Easenhall - not been past Brinklow before. Was nice too...first time I've seen Brinklow castle - and I must have cycled within 100m of it many times as it was on one of my commuting routes from Leicester to Coventry. MUst explore round there a bit more.


----------



## the stupid one (9 Jul 2018)

Today was the day I finally tried my clip-in shoes, which have been giving me the side-eye for a few weeks now, and also the first point in this challenge achieved on the Triban 500. 

And it was a big thumbs-up to both - the shoes were comfortable and pretty easy to attach/detach, and the bike was light and responsive. The 25 mm Continentals made a few routing decisions for me (avoid the sand!), and some sections of road or track were particularly jarring (shout-out to the notorious cobbled section at Seacombe Ferry: ten metres of hell, haha).

The new bridge across the docks between Wallasey and Birkenhead is finally open, so shaves a chunk of time and distance off compared to recent circuits of the Wirral Circular Trail. The Neston cutting has - gasp! - standing water, which must be indicating the water table I imagine. Well, I say standing water, but more accurately I spotted a couple of puddles. That’s not very dramatic though.

A few sections of the Wirral Way are not ideal for such narrow tyres, mainly through Heswall, but I stayed on the smoother lines because it wasn’t too busy. Met a former colleague cycling the other way, so we had a natter. And when I got home the family had all gone out and I hadn’t taken a key, so I sat in the garden for a while and watered the frogs in the diminishing pond. Also, the absurd excuse for a Foreign Secretary had resigned, so I might go out again tomorrow and see if Gove or Fox resign as well.


----------



## Domus (12 Jul 2018)

Car in for a service so fitted the bike rack, dropped off and set off to visit mum in Chorley. As only going from Bolton and back I would be short of 50 K so did a circuitous route back to the garage. It was a little contrived with the roads over the moors still closed but managed to sneak over the 50 Kms. just.

Grandson's birthday this weekend so good ride there planned including Cragg Vale.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jul 2018)

Managed to get up early enough to sneak in a Cornish 50km ride before the family got up . 32.6 miles with only 3300ft of upness. There's no flat bit here it's either up or down . The downhills are pretty  as very poor line of sight so you don't get much reward for all the climbing . Anyone who does the area I climbed out of Watergate bay towards Newquay which was tough .


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2018)

Domus said:


> Grandson's birthday this weekend so good ride there planned including Cragg Vale.


It is probably ok at Blackstone Edge now because we have had rain, but they had moorland fires up there this week, with road closures - LINK!


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2018)

I did a lovely half century yesterday evening whilst most of the country were watching the TV! The few cars on the main roads were stupidly speeding but all of the side roads were empty except for children who were enjoying themselves. I saw a fantastic water fight with super soakers. They weren't interested in wasting any of their water on me! To make the best use of the quieter roads, I did a familiar route in reverse so I came back on a cycle path which was a good thing because for the last half an hour from about 9.45 onwards it was like rush hour! I also got a QOM that I have been so close to for a while. It's on the loop that I normally add to the end of a ride if I need a few more miles to round up to the half century. So I decided to add the extra loop first while I was fresh . And the countryside around Dunham was stunning in the evening sunshine.


----------



## Domus (12 Jul 2018)

Thanks Colin, will keep an eye on the situation, might go through Mytholmroyed and drop down to Sowerby Bridge instead.


----------



## Domus (14 Jul 2018)

All was well up Cragg Vale, apart from my lack of fitness of course. Hot and sticky everywhere except the last few Ks up Cragg Vale where the wind was blowing in my face. 72.6 Kms to get to number 1 daughter's house in Sowerby Bridge where numbers two and three daughters came to celebrate my grandson's third birthday. Nice to see all my girls and the grandkids together and a good ride to boot. Cracking day all round.


----------



## the stupid one (15 Jul 2018)

the stupid one said:


> shout-out to the notorious cobbled section at Seacombe Ferry: ten metres of hell, haha . . .



In honour of today's TdF stage over the cobbles towards Roubaix I have "created" a "graphic" to demonstrate this infamous section. A technical entry, then significantly more than the ten metres I'd estimated - possibly as much as twenty-five! What with this, and the other fiftyish kilometres of the route powered through in about four hours, I am confident in saying that I fully understand what the Tour riders are going through today.













hellofthenorthwest



__ the stupid one
__ 15 Jul 2018



cobbles at seacombe ferry





And best wishes to Richie Porte and anybody else caught up in that crash just now.


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Jul 2018)

A very hot, laboured but pretty nippy Startline Leicestershire Sportive today after a few days break. 57.7 miles in 3:11. Nice to be back on it. 

Full report soon in Your Ride Today.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2018)

Back to back metric halves this weekend - didn't get chance to post about yesterdays in the half century threads then but will do this afternoon.

Two points spring to mind - 

By 'eck it's 'ot
Anyone who thinks that "breeze" this morning was 6-8mph is having a laugh


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Jul 2018)

July`s ride done today. Met up with my main man Paul at 05:30 and sat on his back wheel for 42 miles , before meeting up with 3 others from Velo Moira at 08:30 for a ride out to Fradley cafe. A very nice 25 miles with them before heading off on my own for another 37 miles. It was so hot out there that I had to do a pub stop on 89 miles for a very cold pint of cider  

Another good day  https://www.relive.cc/view/1704192338


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Jul 2018)

Nice gaff that cafe at Fradley @Lilliburlero. Cracking effort in this heat well done


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 Jul 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Nice gaff that cafe at Fradley @Lilliburlero. Cracking effort in this heat well done



Thanks @Chris Doyle. Tis a good cafe and getting out early is the best option in this heat 

Congratulations on the speedy sportive you did today, great effort


----------



## Bazzer (15 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Managed to get up early enough to sneak in a Cornish 50km ride before the family got up . 32.6 miles with only 3300ft of upness. There's no flat bit here it's either up or down . The downhills are pretty  as very poor line of sight so you don't get much reward for all the climbing . Anyone who does the area I climbed out of Watergate bay towards Newquay which was tough .



Having just returned from a bikeless  family break on the Devon/Cornwall border, I can sympathise.


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Jul 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Thanks @Chris Doyle. Tis a good cafe and getting out early is the best option in this heat
> 
> Congratulations on the speedy sportive you did today, great effort



Thanks! Not bad after 6 pints of Guinness last night!!


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2018)

Another part off-road today but figured it was do-able on he road bike and I was right. Picked up a few more Veloviewer squares around the coast taking me up to a max cluster of 445.
Oh and it's my birthday, so Happy 59 to me.


----------



## Katherine (17 Jul 2018)

aferris2 said:


> Oh and it's my birthday, so Happy 59 to me.


Happy belated birthday wishes


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2018)

What a lovely day for a bike ride. Up in Sunny Grange and decided to try something new. A ride to Ulverston and lunch with Mrs Domus who took the train. Met her at the bike hub at the station for good coffee and a bacon roll, she had a stroll around the shops and I returned via Bigland Hill. Spectacular views all afternoon, on the climb out of Ulverston, the very quiet lanes and from the top of Bigland Hill. 
Only downside, I didn’t bother with coffee in Cartmel as someone on here recommended the garden centre in Cark. Hot and sweaty with little water left on arrival to find the cafė closed. Still, cracking ride on a hot and sunny day.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jul 2018)

A rare opportunity for a mid-week entry today and to mix it up even more I was out on the Giant, complete with mudguards (well, you can't be too careful can you..? )
I headed east in a repeat of a ride I've done variations of many times, but one which I knew I'd be going against the flow of most of the rush hour traffic as i left the city and then have minimal traffic on the rest of the run.
All good and another point in the bag.


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jul 2018)

Another point in a quietish month for me, the Thursday night social with the Saga CC boys reuiniting through the lanes of South Derbyshire/ Derbyshire Dales.

Just shy of 39 miles in 2:05.

Report to follow on Your Ride Today in due course.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1713974559


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2018)

An Imperial Half today, my first in an absolute age and well overdue.
Looking back, I only needed another 6 and a bit miles to make it a metric century, but I'd had enough at that point. 

A decent week for me this week, first time in a while that I've cracked 100-miles in a week (I've actually ridden 127 miles), so it's all good.


----------



## steverob (21 Jul 2018)

An enjoyable, gentle 50km ride this afternoon, because I'm planning on doing my long RideLondon training ride (the final one!) tomorrow with any luck.

Towards the end of the ride, I did a short stint on the newly opened Waddesdon Greenway cyclepath (https://greenwaysandcycleroutes.org/waddesdon-and-aylesbury/) which is a great option over using the very busy A41 between Aylesbury Vale Parkway station and Waddesdon Manor. Unfortunately at the moment there's a chunk in the middle that hasn't been paved and so isn't passable on a road bike (mountain and wider tyre hybrids would be fine as it's somewhat compacted gravel), but I went as far as I could. The reason is that eventually HS2 will be crossing the route of the path and they'll be building a bridge over the railway line, so they don't want to put down a permanent path for now.

Also, Strava tells me that I've now done over 10,000 miles on my Trek bike - not bad for just under 4 years. My previous bike I had for almost 18 years and I estimate (cause I didn't get a GPS device until 2013) that only did about 14,000 at most.


----------



## bruce1530 (21 Jul 2018)

Tackled the “Five Ferries Challenge” today. 118 km... my longest ride so far!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5321491


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Jul 2018)

Nothing unusual about the ride itself, apart from a lot of swimmers in Henley this evening. The 32 odd miles took me to a monthly total of 223 so far, which is the best month since I started riding 14 months ago. So a nice warm glow and it's not just down to the weather.....


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jul 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Nothing unusual about the ride itself, apart from a lot of swimmers in Henley this evening. The 32 odd miles took me to a monthly total of 223 so far, which is the best month since I started riding 14 months ago. So a nice warm glow and it's not just down to the weather.....



Absolutely brilliant @Elysian_Roads, well done


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jul 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Nothing unusual about the ride itself, apart from a lot of swimmers in Henley this evening. The 32 odd miles took me to a monthly total of 223 so far, which is the best month since I started riding 14 months ago. So a nice warm glow and it's not just down to the weather.....


Well done .it's nice to see the challenge achieving its aim of getting people out doing some miles


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Jul 2018)

Cheers for the support, @Chris Doyle. Much appreciated. 

Both the half century and metric century challenges have been really helpful in improving my riding. Having a monthly target helps with consistency, but it is sensible enough to achieve if the weather or other time pressures are against you. 

And the crew on the challenges are simply awesome! Reading everyone else's tales spurs you on.

Happy riding, all


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Jul 2018)

Cheers, @13 rider. I think it really works well because of its flexibility. It also covers riders of all capabilities, which is great.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Jul 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Cheers for the support, @Chris Doyle. Much appreciated.
> 
> Both the half century and metric century challenges have been really helpful in improving my riding. Having a monthly target helps with consistency, but it is sensible enough to achieve if the weather or other time pressures are against you.
> 
> ...



Could not have put that better. 

Slipped another one in early this morning for another point on the board, a route I did a few months back but with a few tweaks to account for the increasing number of closed roads in the area. Harder than I remember with a fair bit of climbing but not too difficult! And got told off for speeding too- d’oh! 

31.4miles in 1:51.

Full report to follow in Your Ride Today...


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jul 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Jan 28th 50.12 miles on the Mercia CC Reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1379666079 https://www.relive.cc/view/1379666079
> 
> Feb 11th 31.41 miles on the CC Giro reliability Ride https://www.strava.com/activities/1402237826 https://www.relive.cc/view/1402237826
> 
> ...


Just a reminder you can just do 50km you know


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Just a reminder you can just do 50km you know


He's trying to redefine '_fair weather cyclist_'! 

No longer will it mean '_only rides in good weather_'. From now on it will mean '_only rides half metric centuries in bad weather, and rides metric and imperial centuries in good weather, with the occasional double metric century chucked in too_'!


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Just a reminder you can just do 50km you know



I cant, I really cant   . You and @Supersuperleeds got me into this, so i`m blaming you guys 

I`m on a mission buddy, gotta keep going


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jul 2018)

Just catching up on the thread since my holidays . First my apologies to all halfies ( especially @Katherine ) as while I was there I rode several distances of 25 to 27 without converted them to 50km  due to time constraints as I was 2mph slower down there . Did manage 2 50kms a 50 mile and a imperial ton so not too shabby .
Just checked the thread and with 1 weekend to go we have 30 riders fully posted leaving 9 not posted or I have missed their post so a nudge for @tallliman ,@StuartG ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@fatjel ,@slow scot ,@Slick ,@kipster ,@wicker man and @Ice2911 .
Well done everyone  there's certainly been no slacking in my absence it great to see people start to up the milage


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2018)

I'm going to be in Cornwall again. And...... I get to take my own bike, for the first time! 

Less miles but more elevation. I should definitely get a half metric or even possibly a half imperial but I definitely won't get the metric century that's for sure!


----------



## fatjel (22 Jul 2018)

Made it to Cardigan and back on the 4th attempt. 
Still struggling to get any sort of distance tho.. 
Had to have a sit down on the way back


----------



## Lilliburlero (22 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> He's trying to redefine '_fair weather cyclist_'!
> 
> No longer will it mean '_only rides in good weather_'. From now on it will mean '_only rides half metric centuries in bad weather, and rides metric and imperial centuries in good weather, with the occasional double metric century chucked in too_'!



@Supersuperleeds redefined this a long time before I came on the scene


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm going to be in Cornwall again. And...... I get to take my own bike, for the first time!
> 
> Less miles but more elevation. I should definitely get a half metric or even possibly a half imperial but I definitely won't get the metric century that's for sure!


Enjoy the hills  it's a bit lumpy as you know


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> @Supersuperleeds redefined this a long time before I came on the scene


From what I saw on the Humber Bridge ride, I think he redefined '_hilly_' too ... 

(As in defining the ramp to the bridge to be a Cat 1 climb! )

I don't think that I have ever met anyone else that fit who dislikes hills so much.


----------



## The Bystander (23 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> First my apologies to all halfies ( especially @Katherine ) as while I was there I rode several distances of 25 to 27 without converted them to 50km


My ride today: 49.7km. 
Too hot to care about the 0.3km


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2018)

The Bystander said:


> My ride today: 49.7km.
> Too hot to care about the 0.3km


Can't possibly give you a like for that post . That's worth an official warning  . But this heat certainly kills your enthusiasm


----------



## kipster (23 Jul 2018)

A bit of a quiet month so far, some University visits with my son and a weeks holiday have kept me off the bike, and the unwelcome addition of a small bout of sickness didn't help. The highlight ride was a club away day where we rode over the severn crossing, well worth doing especially on a glorious sunny day. Anyway, all posted up, thats for the nudge!


----------



## The Bystander (23 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Can't possibly give you a like for that post . That's worth an official warning  . But this heat certainly kills your enthusiasm



Not so much a lack of enthusiasm more a lack of concentration. It was one of my regular routes but I missed one of the small loops that tick it over the 50km. Didn't notice 'till I was off the bike. If I wasn't already 14 points ahead of last year's challenge at this point I'd probably have taken more care.

I realise that this in no way excuses my behaviour and I apologise for failing to respect the challenge and accept the official warning.


----------



## Fiona R (23 Jul 2018)

I'm still in with several, just got back from the Cairngorms where only 2 of 4 days were over 50km but given we were wild camping, riding mtbs and 90% was off road then not too bad. It's my 100km that's not done yet. Saturday or bust! Also a pathetic points total this month so far as I've ridden a fair bit as our trial bikepacking weekend the previous weekend was Fri evening, Sat morning and both just under 50 but hauling full camping kit too! I did 48km one Weds evening, again so hot no energy to round it up,. The Cairngorms loop was an adventure, we didn't complete the inner loop as well for medical reasons, but still 200km wild off road over 4 days was an adventure. Will write a blog post at some point.


----------



## Fiona R (23 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm going to be in Cornwall again. And...... I get to take my own bike, for the first time!
> 
> Less miles but more elevation. I should definitely get a half metric or even possibly a half imperial but I definitely won't get the metric century that's for sure!


Not fair is it? bust my socks this month so far, but in wilds on mtb carrying camping kit, food etc so several other rides just short of 50km but worth 100km in effort expended.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jul 2018)

The Bystander said:


> Not so much a lack of enthusiasm more a lack of concentration. It was one of my regular routes but I missed one of the small loops that tick it over the 50km. Didn't notice 'till I was off the bike. If I wasn't already 14 points ahead of last year's challenge at this point I'd probably have taken more care.
> 
> I realise that this in no way excuses my behaviour and I apologise for failing to respect the challenge and accept the official warning.


Nip out now and ride to the end of the street and back - I'll let you off the fact that you had a rest in between!


----------



## iandg (23 Jul 2018)

13 rider said:


> Just catching up on the thread since my holidays . First my apologies to all halfies ( especially @Katherine ) as while I was there I rode several distances of 25 to 27 without converted them to 50km  due to time constraints as I was 2mph slower down there . Did manage 2 50kms a 50 mile and a imperial ton so not too shabby .
> Just checked the thread and with 1 weekend to go we have 30 riders fully posted leaving 9 not posted or I have missed their post so a nudge for @tallliman ,@StuartG ,@Cranky Knee Girl ,@fatjel ,@slow scot ,@Slick ,@kipster ,@wicker man and @Ice2911 .
> Well done everyone  there's certainly been no slacking in my absence it great to see people start to up the milage



Where did the time go? Been busy travelling up and down the road to Dumfries and Galloway looking for houses and getting our Stornoway house ready to sell.

Only done 4 or 5 rides so far this month. Need to get my ass on the saddle and get out.


----------



## Fiona R (23 Jul 2018)

wicker man said:


> Where did the time go? Been busy travelling up and down the road to Dumfries and Galloway looking for houses and getting our Stornoway house ready to sell.
> 
> Only done 4 or 5 rides so far this month. Need to get my ass on the saddle and get out.


I've been enjoying your Instagram highlights of your travels


----------



## iandg (23 Jul 2018)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> I've been enjoying your Instagram highlights of your travels



Found a house we like in Dalbeattie - just a matter of getting some action on ours (survey for home report next week) so that we can make an offer before it goes


----------



## Sbudge (24 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> From what I saw on the Humber Bridge ride, I think he redefined '_hilly_' too ...
> 
> (As in defining the ramp to the bridge to be a Cat 1 climb! )
> 
> I don't think that I have ever met anyone else that fit who dislikes hills so much.


I have to go to Detroit quite regularly for work and wanted to do some riding while I was there. I popped into a local bike shop to enquire about hiring a bike and while I was at it asked if there were any decent hills around there. The guy thought on it for a bit and then, with a perfectly straight face, said "Yes, if you go down highway XYZ there's one where it has to go over the railway."


----------



## Domus (24 Jul 2018)

Following the government's advice I stayed out of the hot sun by riding to visit my mum in the pouring rain 
Ate beans on toast in a cafe in Horwich whilst dripping rainwater all over the floor 
Took the CR1 to make sure all is well for Friday night, and it seems to be running well 
See you in York


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> He's trying to redefine '_fair weather cyclist_'!
> 
> No longer will it mean '_only rides in good weather_'. From now on it will mean '_only rides half metric centuries in bad weather, and rides metric and imperial centuries in good weather, with the occasional double metric century chucked in too_'!



I misread this 

I`m trying to do a @13 rider  and do all 3 challenges without double posting. I did 5 Imperial tons and a Metric ton in the first 3 months of the year i`ll have you know and they were bloody hard work 

Imperial tons take priority so that`s the first one to get done asap, I then put the next one in the Metric ton challenge and everything else goes in the 50km thread


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Jul 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year. 
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

24th July 50 km with 53-11 social ride including a beer stop


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> I misread this
> 
> I`m trying to do a @13 rider  and do all 3 challenges without double posting. I did 5 Imperial tons and a Metric ton in the first 3 months of the year i`ll have you know and they were bloody hard work
> 
> Imperial tons take priority so that`s the first one to get done asap, I then put the next one in the Metric ton challenge and everything else goes in the 50km thread


I just can't face doing 3-and-a-bit laps of the local valley A-roads in winter to get my imperial centuries in, otherwise I would be joining you. (The alternative would involve BIG hills and quite possibly hilltop snow/ice/freezing fog/bitter winds.)

If my financial situation ever improves I think I will do what I have been threatening to do which is to decamp to mainland Spain or Mallorca when the weather is bad here and get some of my imperial centuries in there instead.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jul 2018)

Ice2911 said:


> 7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles
> 
> 11thFeb
> Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km
> ...


Wrong thread . Don't worry it still counts  should be in the challenge thread


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I just can't face doing 3-and-a-bit laps of the local valley A-roads in winter to get my imperial centuries in, otherwise I would be joining you. (The alternative would involve BIG hills and quite possibly hilltop snow/ice/freezing fog/bitter winds.)
> 
> If my financial situation ever improves I think I will do what I have been threatening to do which is to decamp to mainland Spain or Mallorca when the weather is bad here and get some of my imperial centuries in there instead.



I would not be doing the Imperial challenge if I was in your neck of the woods either, I hate hills


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> I would not be doing the Imperial challenge if I was in your neck of the woods either,* I hate hills*


I like them but I am not keen on doing metric centuries with elevation profiles like these in winter, and you can imagine what the imperial centuries would be like!


----------



## Sbudge (26 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I just can't face doing 3-and-a-bit laps of the local valley A-roads in winter to get my imperial centuries in, otherwise I would be joining you. (The alternative would involve BIG hills and quite possibly hilltop snow/ice/freezing fog/bitter winds.)
> 
> If my financial situation ever improves I think I will do what I have been threatening to do which is to decamp to mainland Spain or Mallorca when the weather is bad here and get some of my imperial centuries in there instead.



The hills and cold wouldn't be the issue for me ... it would be what time I'd need to get out of bed at the weekend!


----------



## Domus (29 Jul 2018)

After a very good night's sleep, woke up to horrendous wind driven rain here in Sunny Radcliffe. Can't believe we dodged the storms on the York to Hull ride.
With the rides to and back from Manchester Victoria I managed to pedal 138 Kms, my second longest ride, the longest being the Blackpool night ride.
Hardest bit was the ride home from Manchester, up hill into a headwind.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jul 2018)

A day late, but got my final entry in for July yesterday, dodging the monsoons and coping with the hurricane force winds 
To be fair, it looked glorious out there, but by 'eck was it windy.

Report will appear in the usual place.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jul 2018)

Today’s ride I shall entitle “We Need Our Heads Looking At” for reasons which shall become clear......

So today was the day for the self proclaimed “Saga CC” ride out to Mansfield/Sheffield-By-The-Sea otherwise known as Skegness or more commonly Skeg Vegas!

I was up at 0515 this morning ready for a 6 o clock start to meet the others just outside Derby for 7. I spent a good ten minutes looking out the window watching the rain come down and observing the wind before I made a judgment call to crack on with the ride. I very nearly chickened out but somehow I really wanted this and it was this desire that ultimately swung it for me.

I had a 13 mile ride upto Swarkestone to meet the other lads and decided that with the conditions it would be best to hit the Cloud Trail as it was flat and sheltered from the wind. Managed to get to this point in 45 mins and that was probably the quickest I’d been all ride!

Five became four as one more dropped out and we set off at dead on 7 into some awful wind and rainy conditions which remained throughout. For a good while we were relatively sheltered from the worst of the wind and it was just the rain and standing water we had to contend with. Only once we’d passed through Nottingham did it begin to open up and we felt the full force of the wind. We passed the water sports centre at Holme Pierrepont where we encountered a few triathletes on their cycling phase. As we climbed out of Radcliffe on Trent we began to overtake some of the weaker riders and hang in behind the quicker ones to act as a wind break! We stuck with these for quite a few miles (which I’m sure we were all grateful for) and as we hit one village around Bingham there were crowds gathering and cheering on all the riders- including us! I couldn’t acknowledge- I felt such a fraud! By this stage the lads superior power and ability had left me several hundred yards behind and this was quite frequent thought but they did keep waiting at various points for me to catch up. An energy gel later and we were on our way towards Grantham. And this is where it almost began to unravel for me- about 2 miles from the services the gel I had consumed came back up and the stomach cramps were extremely painful. As I approached the Costa at Grantham services there were two roundabouts to negotiate as I crossed over the A1 and it was at the first one where a big gust of wind knocked me clean off- luckily into a grass verge but still clipped in! I was 55 miles in, cold, wet, in horrible pain with my gut and when I finally stopped at the services I said to the others I was catching the train back from Grantham. However after a black coffee I changed my mind and decided to press on with the ride although the cramps still remained. We had 15-20 mins and set off having planned our next stop. Immediately on leaving the services there was a good near-mile-long climb towards Grantham itself which was done with relative ease and we turned off to head towards the A607 and Sleaford. It was at the following junction when one of the lads got a puncture, so a nice ten minute stop to fix that was welcome! After heading north towards Sleaford the wind was behind us but the following 20 miles or so after leaving Sleaford were some of the most difficult I had ever faced on the bike- by now we were well into the Lincolnshire countryside which is flat and open and we were heading east and very exposed. The wind was south-easterly and as the ride was technically eastbound it made for some brutal riding. The turbulence from oncoming lorries was almost enough to knock me off on several occasions and I had no choice but to slow down until I got to the villages of Tattershall and Coningsby where we made stop number 2 at a pub.

After a pint of coke and 15 mins break we had about 29 or so miles left to go and the other lads really began to put the hammer down. I made no attempt to catch them up and just did my thing and rode at my own pace for the remainder. This was all pre-agreed with them and as much as it would have been beneficial to try and stick with them the truth is I just couldn’t! Only one more climb of note which was out of Old Bolingbroke towards Spilsby and although I was a little fatigued I managed to get up it fairly comfortably. Crossing the A16 at Spilsby was a bit hairy with the traffic and the crosswinds but eventually I got across, although I was glad of the rest! A few more winding lanes and I finally hit Gunby island and the A158 for the last few miles into Skeggy. Just when I thought the stretch between Grantham and Coningsby was bad, this was 10 times worse! All open and exposed, the wind and rain picked up as well and it was just awful riding as I also had to contend with passing vehicles and being mindful I wasn’t sucked outwards from turbulence. Finally I reached the Skegness sign and took a photo or two of my achievement and finished off the route with a steady slog to the clock tower where I clocked off. The others were 15-20 mins ahead of me by now but we all met back up and went straight to the chip shop before catching the train back.

112.4 miles in truly awful conditions, probably the disadvantage of flat routes as there were no descents and thus no respite and you have to keep working come what may. 7 hours dead for me, averaged 16 dead.

Repeated and slightly edited in Your Ride Today....






**a detailed analysis of the wind we encountered today, mostly head and side winds**

https://www.strava.com/activities/1736236541


----------



## tallliman (29 Jul 2018)

Well done dude. Keeping going with a dodgy tummy is difficult.....I've had enough issues in the last year to know that. Often I've just ended up aborting the ride so good going to finish it!


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jul 2018)

Cheers, it was only the stomach cramps that did me. VERY touch n go at Grantham but I just wanted this one in the bag! The weather as awful as it was I got used to and the legs felt fine, albeit not powerful enough to keep up with the others!!

A really good route and one to bear in mind for any future rides that may go that way....


----------



## Elysian_Roads (31 Jul 2018)

Hadn't been out for a ride for a week as had been away, so thought I'd get out on the bike while there was an opportunity. Neither wet* nor too windy, so managed to squeeze in a metric half. 

* There was an option to get wet as I was exploring new roads west of Twyford, and discovered my way blocked by a ford with a depth of half a metre. I opted to find another route.....


----------



## Domus (1 Aug 2018)

Early start to this month's efforts, tried a new route, very nice too. Called in at MK Cycles in Belmont, they serve coffee and cake. 
Chatting about bikes as you do and he gave my noisy gears a quick once over, very minor tweaks but very thorough and NO CHARGE. 

Top man, top coffee.


----------



## iandg (1 Aug 2018)

Didn't make it - been so busy and the weather over the last few days has been awful. 

Nevermind - it's been a great motivator over the early part of the year and no reason for me to stop putting in 50km+ rides for the rest of the year


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2018)

wicker man said:


> Didn't make it - been so busy and the weather over the last few days has been awful.
> 
> Nevermind - it's been a great motivator over the early part of the year and no reason for me to stop putting in 50km+ rides for the rest of the year


Unfortunately life sometimes get in the way of cycling


----------



## 13 rider (1 Aug 2018)

Monthly report we have 36 riders fully posted up for July .1 confirmed faller unfortunately @wicker man didn't get a ride in . Still waiting for @Slick and @tallliman to post . I know @tallliman has done a ride over the 50km so he just needs to update the thread 
Well done everyone  . Time for August , 1st day and @Domus has already posted off to a flyer


----------



## tallliman (2 Aug 2018)

Thanks for the reminder....I'll try and do it over the weekend!


----------



## Slick (4 Aug 2018)

Sorry for the huge delay, new job and huge hassles has put paid to much down time lately but I did manage a couple of rides last month and a 50 miler last night which was pretty tough after a weeks commute but it's good to get Augusts ride out th way this early. I'll add them now.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2018)

38 of us move on then


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2018)

First ride in August - 31 Hilly Cornish Smiles!


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Aug 2018)

August underway with an imperial half. 
I plotted a route with some new lanes beyond Church Fenton out towards Selby during the week, so obviously this morning I did a Wharfe Valley loop out to Otley and back via Wetherby - and if you don't know the area, that's pretty much completely the opposite direction. 

Report to follow.


----------



## steverob (4 Aug 2018)

Had hoped to do a 100km ride today, but a bad night's sleep in the heat left me choosing to take a lie-in and accepting that I'd have to keep it to just 50 miles instead. Then a lazy breakfast and an inability to tear myself away from the Test match, brought that down to 50km. At that point, I forced myself to go out before I downgraded my aim further to just a ride round the block!

Having still not re-packed my saddle bag since RideLondon, I decided that I couldn't be arsed to sort it out and take it with me, but at the last minute chose to stuff one spare tube and a CO2 cartridge in my pocket just in case. Glad I did, because before I'd even gone one mile, I heard the familiar "fwoosh, bomp, bomp, bomp" that accompanies a visit from the fairy! Strangely for me, it was my front tyre that got hit - 90% of mine seem to go on the rear. Found two wounds in the tyre, both near each other, cause could have been either of them (one thin sharp piece of stone, the other a smaller piece of green glass). Managed to change it quite quickly and was able to get on my way.

Rest of the ride was straightforward enough - did the start of a few of the Chilterns better climbs, only to turn off halfway up and take the chicken exit each time - intentionally I hasten to add. In this heat, I didn't feel like doing a full out climbing effort, but I did want a little bit of elevation in my ride.


----------



## Ice2911 (4 Aug 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year.
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

24th July 50 km with 53-11 social ride including a beer stop 

3rd August a very hot MTB ride to Whitell and back on Mariotts Way 50km and yet another p*******!


----------



## 13 rider (5 Aug 2018)

Up and running for Aug , Nice 50km route up the wreake valley and back ,38 miles in lovely sunshine


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Aug 2018)

August off the mark...

31.2 miles/ 50.21 km up to Melbourne and back through some local lanes. First evening one with the lights on in quite a while........


----------



## Sbudge (8 Aug 2018)

August's 50km ride in the bag nice and early this month. As is becoming the norm for my 50s it was just an extension of my usual (15km) commute up into the parks and fields North of London. Never ceases to surprise me just how many little pockets of green (OK, brown right now) that there are inside the M25 once you go looking for them! After getting behind earlier in the year due to travel and illness I'm finally back on target for my annual mileage goal too...took me almost 8 weeks to catch up so I'm going to try to build a bit of a buffer in August just in case.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Aug 2018)

August done with a fasted ride due to a bit of a stomach upset late last night. A bigger ride was planned but never mind, I was just glad to get out.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Aug 2018)

Another one in...

A rapid-ish flattish ride through the lanes SW of Market Bosworth and some new roads for me. 

32.8 miles in 1:49.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1760975124


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Aug 2018)

2 more points on the board- a steady club run with Coalville Wheelers to Bradgate Park and back. 

53 dead in 3:29. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1766964162


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Aug 2018)

Well, best laid plans and all that - this mornings planned 81 mile sportive became a truncated 63.77km ride due to appalling weather and decidedly ropey road conditions as we switched off the longer route onto the shorter one.

Still, it's another point in the bag and I've almost dried out now...report over in Your Ride Today


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 Aug 2018)

A ride out from Windsor, with a friend who is practising for a triathlon. A couple of moany drivers early on, but luckily that didn't set the tone for the rest of the ride. 

Got to Henley relatively dry, and decided that was enough distance for the training so reversed the route and returned to Windsor. At the midway point, it looked like it was going to rain harder but again luckily that came to nothing so a good ride all in.

Then added another six miles to the tally to bag an Imperial fifty before loading the bike on the car and heading home.


----------



## Bazzer (18 Aug 2018)

Unusually, a couple of hours free on a Saturday afternoon. Warm, dry, albeit a bit blustery and having spent all morning on household chores, it would have been a shame not to get out.

Looks like the hormones in the deer are beginning to rise ready for the rut. Mrs B was at Dunham Massey this morning and the stags there were close to the paths. Tatton Park for me this afternoon was similar.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Aug 2018)

Rattled off a quick (for me) 58.27km loop, battling the swirling wind in conditions 100% drier than my last ride.
Which was nice.
Lots of surface dressing about though. Which wasn't so nice.


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Aug 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Unusually, a couple of hours free on a Saturday afternoon. Warm, dry, albeit a bit blustery and having spent all morning on household chores, it would have been a shame not to get out.
> 
> Looks like the hormones in the deer are beginning to rise ready for the rut. Mrs B was at Dunham Massey this morning and the stags there were close to the paths. Tatton Park for me this afternoon was similar.
> 
> View attachment 425651





Bazzer said:


> Unusually, a couple of hours free on a Saturday afternoon. Warm, dry, albeit a bit blustery and having spent all morning on household chores, it would have been a shame not to get out.
> 
> Looks like the hormones in the deer are beginning to rise ready for the rut. Mrs B was at Dunham Massey this morning and the stags there were close to the paths. Tatton Park for me this afternoon was similar.
> 
> View attachment 425651



Are the warning notices up yet?


----------



## Bazzer (20 Aug 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> Are the warning notices up yet?



Not yet. 
Probably another month, may be six weeks, before the rut starts.


----------



## PatrickPending (20 Aug 2018)

Leaving it a bit late but managed a quick 57Km yesterday Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Cosby - Dunton Basset - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Wibtoft - Claybrooke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Peatling Magna - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby. Nice ride done later in the dy thn usual (set off at 5pm) hope to get another in before the end of the month as I really haven't cycled much - commuting aside - this August.


----------



## The Bystander (20 Aug 2018)

I arrived at the crossroads about 2.5 miles from home with 47.6 miles showing on the Garmin. Having received an official warning last month for falling short on a metric half I wasn't going to chance coming up short on an imperial half, I could be stripped of my Über Member status or have to turn my cycle clips in or worse. So I took a slightly less direct route home to bank 2 points, and in so doing matched my points total for last year in two fewer rides.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Aug 2018)

Fresh off a weekend of excess, I ventured out to atone for my sins... a nice northward and slightly hilly bash up Pistern Hill and taking in Ticknall, Swarkestone, Weston on Trent, Aston on Trent, Shardlow, Cavendish Bridge, Castle Donington, Diseworth, Belton, Thringstone and Whitwick. 

39.3 miles in 2:21.


----------



## aferris2 (20 Aug 2018)

Another ride for August done. I'm on holiday for a week so gave the road bike a bit of TLC then took it out to check everything was still working.
A couple of amusing moments:
1. Guy in a mini pulls level with me as we are queuing to cross a single lane bridge. I'm holding the middle of the lane so he's blocking the traffic from getting off the bridge. Then, once we had crossed, 100 yards down the road he turns right into a (his?) driveway. Indicators - no don't need them!
2. Another MGIF this time from a learner. Queuing for traffic turning right. Learner pulls level with me and starts to edge closer and closer because there's a traffic island in the middle of the road. Caught a glimpse of the instructor desperately trying to steer away and brake at the same time. They were turning right too so I missed my chance to get the name. Surely he should have taken control a little bit sooner?


----------



## aferris2 (22 Aug 2018)

Out again for a 50 miler. Met Office was forcasting bright sunshine for most of the day but the sun only made a brief appearance. Managed to bag a couple of new Velo Viewer squares that were a bit off the beaten track so a bit of a strange route around the Dengie peninsula. Planning on a longer ride for Friday or Saturday... have to wait to see what the weather does.


----------



## Sbudge (23 Aug 2018)

Yet another extended commute home. I wonder how many ways I can find to turn a 15km ride into a 50km one? There are only so many ways to get past certain choke points like crossing M25, M1, A406 etc. Ironically once it gets into winter it gets easier as I'll be riding the gravel bike which opens up extra routes...though it'll be dark too early to ride them after work usually. Oddly though I find doing a 50km after work just as tiring the next day as doing a 100km at weekends.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Aug 2018)

Ice2911 said:


> 7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles
> 
> 11thFeb
> Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km
> ...


Just noticed you've lost this it the chat thread not the challenge thread . No problems this month as I've found it .


----------



## 13 rider (23 Aug 2018)

Last weekend of the month warning hopefully a 3 dayer for most of us  .Plenty of days left to get a ride in but only 1 weekend 
We have 30 riders fully posted ,well done everyone . Nudge time for @gavgav ,@cosmicbike ,@Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@the stupid one and @fatjel


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Last weekend of the month warning hopefully a 3 dayer for most of us  .Plenty of days left to get a ride in but only 1 weekend
> We have 30 riders fully posted ,well done everyone . Nudge time for @gavgav ,@cosmicbike ,@Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@the stupid one and @fatjel


Oops, sorry been away Got mine done last week in France, a wonderful hilly ride in the Dordogne region.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Aug 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Oops, sorry been away Got mine done last week in France, a wonderful hilly ride in the Dordogne region.


Just seeing if your keeping up  . Your write up about France looked superb


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Just seeing if your keeping up  . Your write up about France looked superb


 Keeping me on my toes you are, so much so I've just updated the 100km challenge thread
France was stunning, more riding done than I expected to get, but it was hilly. I'm used to 10metres per mile climbing locally, some of the France rides were over 30 metres a mile


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Last weekend of the month warning hopefully a 3 dayer for most of us  .Plenty of days left to get a ride in but only 1 weekend
> We have 30 riders fully posted ,well done everyone . Nudge time for @gavgav ,@cosmicbike ,@Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@the stupid one and @fatjel



Oops, lazy paperwork again. I will pick a ride and post it.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Aug 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Ironically once it gets into winter it gets easier as I'll be riding the gravel bike which opens up extra routes...though it'll be dark too early to ride them after work usually.



Too dark? You need one of these...


----------



## kapelmuur (24 Aug 2018)

I'm not as adventurous as @cosmicbike as I only got to ride in Normandy. One thing that was very different to UK roads was that I couldn't find a pothole, I wonder if all France is like that?


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

I didn't see any potholes when I was cycling in Cornwall. 
I think the ones in Cheshire are breeding.
The good news is that the A6 through Walkden is now beautifully smooth.


----------



## Sbudge (24 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Too dark? You need one of these...
> 
> View attachment 426532


Hmmm, could work....


----------



## Sbudge (24 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> I didn't see any potholes when I was cycling in Cornwall.
> I think the ones in Cheshire are breeding.
> The good news is that the A6 through Walkden is now beautifully smooth.


Try Buckinghamshire, we have 3rd generation potholes here....the pothole's potholes have potholes!


----------



## kapelmuur (24 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> I didn't see any potholes when I was cycling in Cornwall.
> I think the ones in Cheshire are breeding.
> The good news is that the A6 through Walkden is now beautifully smooth.



Riding on the A6, you're very brave!


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Aug 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> I'm not as adventurous as @cosmicbike as I only got to ride in Normandy. One thing that was very different to UK roads was that I couldn't find a pothole, I wonder if all France is like that?



It was everywhere I cycled in the past 2 weeks, even the obscure 'C' roads were great to ride on. A couple had been surface dressed, but were soo much smoother than we get over here.


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> Riding on the A6, you're very brave!


A6 out of Manchester, not into Manchester. Sunday morning club rides leave from the civic centre in Swinton. We use the A6 to get to Rivington and return on it from Haigh Hall (out through Leigh). Apart from through Walkden and Little Hulton, most of it is quite wide, so easy for vehicles to pass.


----------



## aferris2 (24 Aug 2018)

Ride number 4 for August just done. I've wanted to do the ride down to Whitstable for a while now, and this year it turned good. Warm weather and a nice helpful wind all helped to make this a very enjoyable ride. I took a lot of tips from the FNRttC rides to avoid some of the hills. Sittingbourne is a bit of a nightmare especially as they are digging it all up round the station. Then it was on through Faversham to the final sprint. So, 107 km (66 miles) in just under 5 hours. Well pleased with that.


----------



## Ice2911 (24 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Just noticed you've lost this it the chat thread not the challenge thread . No problems this month as I've found it .


Many thanks, I’ve been rubbish at posting last 2 or 3 mints mixing up the half century and century posts. I promise I will try harder, honestly


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Aug 2018)

Another metric half in the bag, but I was surprised how cold it felt was today (you wouldn't think so looking at the photos over on 'My ride today...') and how long it took me to get going.
Still, it's done now and it's another point in the bag. 
Might have to rethink the cycling wardrobe though if the temperatures don't improve and dig out the longs - or at least the 3/4s


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 Aug 2018)

A metric ton for me today as part of a long overdue forum ride into the Vale of Belvoir. Relatively tough conditions with the wind but ridden at a very leisurely pace so not unpleasant at all. 

73.8 miles in about 4 3/4hours.


----------



## kapelmuur (25 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Last weekend of the month warning hopefully a 3 dayer for most of us  .Plenty of days left to get a ride in but only 1 weekend
> We have 30 riders fully posted ,well done everyone . Nudge time for @gavgav ,@cosmicbike ,@Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@the stupid one and @fatjel



In view of Shrewsbury Town's disastrous start to the season I imagine that @gavgav has locked himself sobbing into a darkened room.


----------



## Bazzer (26 Aug 2018)

A wet 55kms today, with the wind picking up as the ride went on. The ride was brightened up by many stags in Tatton Park and this fungus I passed in Lymm.







For comparison, one of my gloves, (and I have quite large hands).


----------



## Noodle Legs (26 Aug 2018)

Nabbed a couple more hard earned points today, a very wet 58 mile club run with a stop at Stenson Lock near Derby. At least there were a few other nutters... ahem, brave souls who partook in it with me!

58.1 in 3:52.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1798671824


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2018)

Another point in the bag with a blustery and occasionally showery metric half loop out to the flatlands of Church Fenton and beyond.
Unlike Saturdays ride though it felt really good today, despite battling those headwinds. Funny how it goes like that, isn't it? 

I think that rounds out a poor August for me - just 6 points in the bag this month and I can't see me squeezing another qualifying ride in before the month end now.

I'll pop a report in the usual place later.


----------



## aferris2 (27 Aug 2018)

You can tell its holiday time. Another ride today along the kent coast. A nice helpful wind out to Ramsgate but not so helpful coming back. The sun even stayed out for a bit but with temperatures in the mid teens, I think summer is really over. Still a few days of August left so this may not be the last ride for this month...


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Aug 2018)

Capped off a great weekend of cycling with another metric ton and 3 more points on the board for August. A slow, windy but much more pleasant trip out to Cafe Ventoux using National Cycle Route 63. Shame the signage is bad in Leicester. 

64.7 in 4:34.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (27 Aug 2018)

Back on the bike after a week away, and luckily yesterday's rain was nowhere to be seen, at least in these parts. 

Back over to Turville Heath, in an attempt to improve my relationship with (what passes for) hills (around here). Well, at least going up as opposed to going down.... 

Definitely cooler out there.


----------



## Sbudge (28 Aug 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Back on the bike after a week away, and luckily yesterday's rain was nowhere to be seen, at least in these parts.
> 
> Back over to Turville Heath, in an attempt to improve my relationship with (what passes for) hills (around here). Well, at least going up as opposed to going down....
> 
> Definitely cooler out there.


Turville Heath in the Chilterns? That's my (and @steverob) neck of the woods. There's Grey's Lane near there which is a short but evil little hill.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (28 Aug 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Turville Heath in the Chilterns? That's my (and @steverob) neck of the woods. There's Grey's Lane near there which is a short but evil little hill.


One and the same, @Sbudge. Checking the map, I can see I have been up and down Balham's Lane (past Stonor Park), Dolesden Lane and Holloway Lane. 

Yet to encounter Grey's Lane which looks to be a bit to the north of the latter two lanes but am building up to the hill that takes you to the windmill from the south, which I think joins up with Grey's Lane.

Finally managed to pass the Barn now when it is open. That, and the quietish lanes, makes for a good practice area.


----------



## steverob (28 Aug 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> One and the same, @Sbudge. Checking the map, I can see I have been up and down Balham's Lane (past Stonor Park), Dolesden Lane and Holloway Lane.
> 
> Yet to encounter Grey's Lane which looks to be a bit to the north of the latter two lanes but am building up to the hill that takes you to the windmill from the south, which I think joins up with Grey's Lane.
> 
> Finally managed to pass the Barn now when it is open. That, and the quietish lanes, makes for a good practice area.



It is worth pointing out that the Grey's Lane climb isn't actually on Grey's Lane - bear with me here, it does make sense eventually!

It's actually a road called Ashfield Barn Road, but for ages it didn't have a road sign up at the junction (and I think it still only has one at the top, not at the bottom) and Google / OpenStreetMap both had it as "unnamed", so when Strava automatically created a segment of the climb (something they used to do), it picked the name of the next nearest road as the correct one, which is Grey's Lane. And because Strava is the go-to resource for everything cycling, it means that now everyone knows it as the Grey's Lane climb whether it is or isn't!

The *actual* Gray's Lane (turns out that one is spelled with an "a") is about half a mile further north on the other side of Ibstone village and is a dead end according to StreetView, although it looks like it becomes a bridleway at the end of the road bit.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (28 Aug 2018)

steverob said:


> It is worth pointing out that the Grey's Lane climb isn't actually on Grey's Lane - bear with me here, it does make sense eventually!
> 
> It's actually a road called Ashfield Barn Road, but for ages it didn't have a road sign up at the junction (and I think it still only has one at the top, not at the bottom) and Google / OpenStreetMap both had it as "unnamed", so when Strava automatically created a segment of the climb (something they used to do), it picked the name of the next nearest road as the correct one, which is Grey's Lane. And because Strava is the go-to resource for everything cycling, it means that now everyone knows it as the Grey's Lane climb whether it is or isn't!
> 
> The *actual* Gray's Lane (turns out that one is spelled with an "a") is about half a mile further north on the other side of Ibstone village and is a dead end according to StreetView, although it looks like it becomes a bridleway at the end of the road bit.


Cheers, @steverob. I did wonder about the other lane appearing to be a dead end on both OS and Google maps. Will go for a look next time I am up that way.


----------



## Sbudge (29 Aug 2018)

steverob said:


> It is worth pointing out that the Grey's Lane climb isn't actually on Grey's Lane - bear with me here, it does make sense eventually!
> 
> It's actually a road called Ashfield Barn Road, but for ages it didn't have a road sign up at the junction (and I think it still only has one at the top, not at the bottom) and Google / OpenStreetMap both had it as "unnamed", so when Strava automatically created a segment of the climb (something they used to do), it picked the name of the next nearest road as the correct one, which is Grey's Lane. And because Strava is the go-to resource for everything cycling, it means that now everyone knows it as the Grey's Lane climb whether it is or isn't!
> 
> The *actual* Gray's Lane (turns out that one is spelled with an "a") is about half a mile further north on the other side of Ibstone village and is a dead end according to StreetView, although it looks like it becomes a bridleway at the end of the road bit.



Well put Steve, good catch.


----------



## Sbudge (29 Aug 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Cheers, @steverob. I did wonder about the other lane appearing to be a dead end on both OS and Google maps. Will go for a look next time I am up that way.



One thing worth noting is that there is a limited 'season' for that climb. Once it starts getting too wet the top (and steepest section) gets very muddy and pretty unpleasant. Trying to get up >20%, on a bend, on a poor surface, that's covered in stones and mud, can be a bit horrid.


----------



## Sbudge (29 Aug 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> One and the same, @Sbudge. Checking the map, I can see I have been up and down Balham's Lane (past Stonor Park), Dolesden Lane and Holloway Lane.
> 
> Yet to encounter Grey's Lane which looks to be a bit to the north of the latter two lanes but am building up to the hill that takes you to the windmill from the south, which I think joins up with Grey's Lane.
> 
> Finally managed to pass the Barn now when it is open. That, and the quietish lanes, makes for a good practice area.



I ride those hills most weekends so happy to take you on a 'tour' of the nicer (!) ones whenever you fancy it. Steve is your man for the area to the west and north of Aylesbury, he knows it much better than me. It's a great place to ride.


----------



## kipster (29 Aug 2018)

13 rider said:


> Last weekend of the month warning hopefully a 3 dayer for most of us  .Plenty of days left to get a ride in but only 1 weekend
> We have 30 riders fully posted ,well done everyone . Nudge time for @gavgav ,@cosmicbike ,@Milkfloat ,@Osprey ,@kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@the stupid one and @fatjel


Sorry for the late update, I was away at the weekend,. All updated now.


----------



## the stupid one (29 Aug 2018)

Phew. August didn't offer many opportunities to get out, the bank holiday weekend was rubbish, I slept very badly last night, and Mrs the stupid one got home later than she was expecting, but I got out this evening at about twenty to seven. My legs did OK, but my core, such as it is, has weakened even more after a month of no long rides. First time out for the Aldi helmet light I bought many months ago. I felt very visible. I didn't fancy taking on the Wirral Way or Landican Lane on the Triban in the dark so I stuck to the roads on the return leg, only to find that I was about 3 km shy of the fifty. Found a nice long straight road to trundle up and down, checked the bike computer as I passed beneath a streetlight, saw 50 and went home, then forgot to check the accurate figure in the garage. Never mind.
My left cleat moved a few mm early on. It's VERY noticeable, isn't it?!
A good ride, I enjoyed it.


----------



## aferris2 (30 Aug 2018)

There goes another one and theres still one day to go.
Did a tour of North Kent visiting lots of 'gates. The Gate was my favourite - for lunch.


----------



## fatjel (31 Aug 2018)

Luckily the nearest town is just about 15 miles away so can use a shopping trip if all else fails..
Which this month it did


----------



## gavgav (31 Aug 2018)

Made it.....just!! After the month from hell in virtually every sense you can imagine, at last a day off and the weather came together and I was able to get out early, before my main plans for the day and have a ride with @Rickshaw Phil 

Glorious sunshine. Cold to start but warmed up nicely.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Aug 2018)

gavgav said:


> Made it.....just!! After the month from hell in virtually every sense you can imagine, at last a day off and the weather came together and I was able to get out early, before my main plans for the day and have a ride with @Rickshaw Phil
> 
> Glorious sunshine. Cold to start but warmed up nicely.
> 
> ...


Brilliant @gavgav  you had me worried I thought we were going to lose an original finisher . Hopefully things are on the up for you and your family . Thanks to @Rickshaw Phil for giving you a nudge hope you didn't mind


----------



## 13 rider (31 Aug 2018)

That's it a full house 38 of us move on again . Well done everyone .


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2018)

gavgav said:


> Made it.....just!! After the month from hell in virtually every sense you can imagine, at last a day off and the weather came together and I was able to get out early, before my main plans for the day and have a ride with @Rickshaw Phil
> 
> Glorious sunshine. Cold to start but warmed up nicely.
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Hope September is better for you.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Sep 2018)

Had to take advantage of the weather today so i got the September ride done nice and early. Back home from Kent via a slightly hillier route. Managed to time it right for the Tilbury ferry this time so no waiting for the return journey.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (1 Sep 2018)

Sbudge said:


> I ride those hills most weekends so happy to take you on a 'tour' of the nicer (!) ones whenever you fancy it. Steve is your man for the area to the west and north of Aylesbury, he knows it much better than me. It's a great place to ride.


Thanks @Sbudge, that would be great. Don't think I will be over that way for this and next weekend, but hopefully may have another go in a couple of weeks. Will give you a shout if it all comes together! Cheers.


----------



## Saluki (2 Sep 2018)

September's ride is done and dusted.
I took the new (to me) Peugeot bike. The saddle needs to go though and I'll find something for to my liking, but apart from that, it was a great ride.

I did have a route in mind and put something in the garmin to that end, but it seems that many of the roads are now all private and no entry types so, after trying to route around and failing, on account of the 'privates' and 'no entries' all over the shop, I just headed back the way that I'd come and watched all the rowers doing the Ouse Marathon row today. Nice day for it I guess.

The Peugeot is a great bike, lovely to ride. I think that @biggs682 is quite right when he says that he doesn't think that it's first owner hadn't ridden it. Even having said that she'd only been 100 miles or so. It's so clean that I think that it's a lot less than that. Total bargain for me too 
I'll get the tyres changed, as they are old and I don't altogether trust them. I can take my DB off the road for the winter and give it a really good sorting out now.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2018)

Got the September qualifying ride in yesterday, nice and early and out of the way.
Also takes me to 50 points in the challenge so far, so that's another half century achieved.


----------



## bruce1530 (2 Sep 2018)

I was out this morning - report and photos in the “your ride” thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5369180 - but it involved a train journey, a trip over the Erskine bridge, a trip on the Renfrew-Yoker ferry, then another train home. 59k


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Sep 2018)

September off the mark for yours truly, a total of 101.5 miles done today as part of domestique duties/general moral support for two mates doing the Rapha M2L charity ride. This however was split by a train journey so I’m only logging 82.4 for the challenge which is a nice start to the month. 

All the best for the coming month in the challenge everyone, let’s hope everyone gets over the line


----------



## the stupid one (2 Sep 2018)

Living near the corner of a peninsula is a bit of a nuisance. I can only set off in the ninety degrees between NW & SE, and it’s 25km to the first crossing of the river Dee. Grrrrr. I should probably sling the bike in the back of the car and find a circular route somewhere else.
Still, nice ride today and I saw a jay, which always makes me happy.

EDIT: 25km to the _second_ crossing of the river Dee. I haven’t checked the distance to the suspension bridge.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Sep 2018)

the stupid one said:


> I can only set off in the ninety degrees between NW & SE



Wouldn’t that be 180 degrees?


----------



## the stupid one (5 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Wouldn’t that be 180 degrees?



AAARGH!

yes

Between NE & SE.


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Sep 2018)

the stupid one said:


> AAARGH!
> 
> yes
> 
> Between NE & SE.



Well recovered!!!


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 Sep 2018)

Another metric ton with the Leicestershire CC forum lot, a cool ride up to the Tour of Britain KOM line at Keyworth plus a cruise up to the utopia round these parts that is Nice Pie Cafe! 

Not really seen the rain that was forecast although the road was wet enough in places to warrant another bike and chain cleaning session.....joy!

62.3 in 3:50.

https://www.strava.com/activities/1827360774


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Sep 2018)

An imperial half (eventually) today, battling the rain and the cold on the first leg of the Scarborough ride organised by @I like Skol 

Full tale over on _Your ride today_, but needless to say I made harder work of it than necessary 

Still, good to get a couple of points in the bag, and that takes me past 2,000 miles for the year.


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Sep 2018)

I also rode an Imperial half today. 44 miles of the short route of the Cycling Weekly sportive from Oulton Park motor racing circuit, followed by 3 warm down laps of the circuit (8 miles).

It’s always difficult to know how to dress for an early morning start at this time of year. It rained heavily yesterday and more was forecast for today so I took a variety of outfits (and the winter bike) to cope with any type of autumnal conditions. It started overcast and cool but finished in warm sun. Happily the rain stayed away.


----------



## Sbudge (10 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Another metric ton with the Leicestershire CC forum lot, a cool ride up to the Tour of Britain KOM line at Keyworth plus a cruise up to the utopia round these parts that is Nice Pie Cafe!
> 
> Not really seen the rain that was forecast although the road was wet enough in places to warrant another bike and chain cleaning session.....joy!
> 
> ...



Nice Pie Cafe? Yep, sounds like heaven!

Another Tour of Britain link for me too this weekend. Took part in a 'public' ride of the Central London course on Sunday. About 300 of us riding like loons on streets that are normally solid with traffic. Great fun flying through Piccadilly Circus at speed. They only let us ride it for an hour so I had to add on some Regents Park to make up the 50km. All in all a very different 'half' for me.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Nice Pie Cafe? Yep, sounds like heaven!



It really is! Thing is, the one thing it’s famed for is the one thing I haven’t had yet.....

...the homemade pies!! The prospect of riding home with a belly full of pie chips n peas never sits well. Gonna have a trip out with Mrs D I reckon.

Your effort through the smoke sounded like fun! Closed roads too? We did the KOM stage on Saturday which was very tame indeed by racing standards.


----------



## Sbudge (10 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> It really is! Thing is, the one thing it’s famed for is the one thing I haven’t had yet.....
> 
> ...the homemade pies!! The prospect of riding home with a belly full of pie chips n peas never sits well. Gonna have a trip out with Mrs D I reckon.
> 
> Your effort through the smoke sounded like fun! Closed roads too? We did the KOM stage on Saturday which was very tame indeed by racing standards.



Yep, completely closed and placarded roads. Regent Street, The Strand, Whitehall, Trafalgar Square, Piccadilly and Haymarket. Overall a 5.5km circuit. Not every lap was uninterrupted though as they did occasionally stop us to let folks cross over the road but I got a few clear runs.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Sep 2018)

Sbudge said:


> Yep, completely closed and placarded roads. Regent Street, The Strand, Whitehall, Trafalgar Square, Piccadilly and Haymarket. Overall a 5.5km circuit. Not every lap was uninterrupted though as they did occasionally stop us to let folks cross over the road but I got a few clear runs.
> View attachment 429510


Brilliant! Looks like something from my Zwift training session....


----------



## gavgav (10 Sep 2018)

September entry done, courtesy of a day off work, with my longest ride of 2018 so far at 53.8 miles. The very pleasurable company of @Rickshaw Phil made it all the more enjoyable, complete with a pub stop for beer


----------



## 13 rider (10 Sep 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Wouldn’t that be 2 points??


Yes editted in next post


----------



## the stupid one (11 Sep 2018)

Last minute shift cancellation this afternoon means I got paid to go for a ride. It was a typical local 50-ish route with the addition of Strava (Mrs the stupid one passed me her old iPhone, so why not?). Bike computer says 60.8, Strava says 64.32. Hmmm. Perhaps those laps of the carpark while the level crossing gates were down confused it?

Coffee and bara brith at 43 km. Lovely.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 Sep 2018)

First bike ride in September and we are already on the 12th. A ride over to Decathlon in Reading to browse seasonal stock for both the Triban and me.

Then when back home and adding up my August rides, I realised I fell just 2km short of doing 300km. That would have been a nice number to post (should have done that math back in August!) Never mind.

Safe riding all.


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Sep 2018)

Septembers done with a 100.4km ride down to Brixworth

Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterleys -Ashby Magna - South Kilworth - Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Creaton - Brixworth- Creaton - Sibbetoft - Clipston (almost) - Marston Trussel (almost) - Theddingworth - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby
First longish ride for a while but enjoyable.....


----------



## aferris2 (16 Sep 2018)

Weather looked good today so decided to make the most of the sunshine. Hadn't planned a route so wasn't sure what distance I would do today. Decided to head towards Danbury then up to Witham and then Braintree. Had to look at the map to see how I could avoid the A131 because it's too fast and it was into a quite gusty headwind. Decided to head down to Boreham then home. The road into Boreham is the route that the Police traffic cars (and the plain-clothed ones) use so you can usually expect best behavior by our tin-top pals. Not today! First a Volvo towing a trailer forced a Horse lorry nearly off the road, then the small hatchback behind forcing the on-coming car to take avoiding action. The police BMW following several cars back decided to have a word with both of them as I discovered at the T-junction half a mile down the road.
Had to do a bit of a detour just before home. Road was closed because of re-surfacing. Not the normal kitty-litter, but what looks like a proper layer of tarmac. Had a look on roadworks.org and it is described as "Micro surfacing" so it will be interesting to see what it turns out like when it's all done on Tuesday.


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Sep 2018)

Septembers ride done today. Very hard going at times when riding into a silly headwind. Never mind, good training for Winter I would imagine.


----------



## Rob and Alison (17 Sep 2018)

The three of us are in for September.
the 1st was Stig's first birthday so he did a 50km ride to Deepdale and his favourite café stop, where he is now very well known and spoiled with treats.
couple of photos from that ride to follow:
2nd we did a 50miler in the Tandem.
9th an Imperial century on our first (and almost certainly last) sportive on the Tandem.
15th a metric century on the Lincolnshire Wolds Audax.
So a full set!
Stig has had a couple of lean months cycling wise as he had 'the op' but should still pass the 1000mile mark for the year this month!




Stig on his birthday ride to Deepdale.


us at the finish of the sportive.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2018)

Another qualifying ride today, but it's definitely chilled off a bit hasn't it? 

Signed up for this next month: https://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/events/wiggle-ay-up-yorkshire-sportive/ (standard route / 55 mile) so that should cover the October ride off for the challenge. 
Hopefully the oft mentioned "Indian Summer" will have arrived by then, although I'm sure the climb out of Kilburn up past the White Horse will warm me through regardless...


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2018)

1 weekend to go warning time again . We have 30 riders fully posted and 3/4 of the way there . That leaves 8 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Domus ,@Ice2911 ,@kipster ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@al3xsh ,@fatjel and @tallliman ( who I now has done a qualifying ride as I was there but not official until recorded  ). Once again well done everyone  The finish line is slowly appearing in the distance


----------



## Domus (24 Sep 2018)

Getting very close this month but managed it. Been soooo busy (and worst cold in the history of the world)
I am spannering for a very amateur race team, we do Citroen C1 endurance racing and had a small window between qualifying on Saturday and racing on Sunday I took my bike up to Croft and programmed the Garmin for a 50 K circular. Big mistake, my settings must involve find me the worst, muddy, stony bridlepaths in the area and join them together. Had a coffee in Darlington then just headed for Richmond by some quiet lanes, when it went cold turned around and went back to Croft having sneaked over the line with 57 Kms. Phew

Anyway, finished in P7 out of a field of 34 cars, no mechanical issues and no driver penalties. 

Not as satisfying as three weeks ago when we finished P4 out of 53 cars for 24 hours at Rockingham.


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Sep 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year.
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

24th July 50 km with 53-11 social ride including a beer stop 

3rd August a very hot MTB ride to Whitell and back on Mariotts Way 50km and yet another p*******!

September half century a Ranworth loop made special as it was my wife’s first metric half century ever. She has completed 281/300 miles for the ride 300 for cancer research in September starting from a baseline of zero and not having ridden a bike for 12 years.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2018)

Ice2911 said:


> September half century a Ranworth loop made special as it was my wife’s first metric half century ever. She has completed 281/300 miles for the ride 300 for cancer research in September starting from a baseline of zero and not having ridden a bike for 12 years.


Well done Mrs Ice . Can you update the challenge thread please but got you ticked off as completed


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> 1 weekend to go warning time again . We have 30 riders fully posted and 3/4 of the way there . That leaves 8 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Domus ,@Ice2911 ,@kipster ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@al3xsh ,@fatjel and @tallliman ( who I now has done a qualifying ride as I was there but not official until recorded  ). Once again well done everyone  The finish line is slowly appearing in the distance



Come on everyone - get this months ride in the bag and only 3 more rides stand between you and glory!


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2018)

2 more officially over the line and fully posted ,another 2 have done rides but not yet post in the challenge thread so 4 riders short


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Come on everyone - get this months ride in the bag and only 3 more rides stand between you and glory!


I'm already in, just need to update the challenge thread.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2018)

Another 1 over the line . Down to 3 riders not posted


----------



## kipster (26 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> 1 weekend to go warning time again . We have 30 riders fully posted and 3/4 of the way there . That leaves 8 riders yet to post so a nudge for @Domus ,@Ice2911 ,@kipster ,@Slick ,@slow scot ,@al3xsh ,@fatjel and @tallliman ( who I now has done a qualifying ride as I was there but not official until recorded  ). Once again well done everyone  The finish line is slowly appearing in the distance


I'm in between trips at the moment so have posted one ride up. I'll do the rest when I return from the Alps.


----------



## Ice2911 (26 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done Mrs Ice . Can you update the challenge thread please but got you ticked off as completed[/QUOTE
> Apologies, got it wrong again and. Had promised to try harder this month, epic fail!


----------



## fatjel (27 Sep 2018)

Managed to creep in again.. First grandchild born this month so been busy interfering 

Got lost today and messed the garmin up trying to make it direct me home

Did an extra 10 miles but a lovely day and good few hills without suffering


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Sep 2018)

Back on the road to end the month with another point on the board, just shy of 38 miles today in glorious sunshine down the lovely lanes of southern Leicestershire. Nice little leg warmer for tomorrow........
https://www.strava.com/activities/1872937856


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Sep 2018)

Closed the month off with a cheeky metric half - if I get out tomorrow (and it's looking unlikely) it will only be for an hour or so.
Enjoyed the ride, although parts of the route are less of a pleasure. I must have had a dozen close passes today, 3 of them downright dangerous.
Full report will appear in the usual place shortly.

The first attempt at a ride for October will be next weekends UKCE Wiggle _Ay Up! Yorkshire_ Sportive out of Thirsk. 
55 miles and 3,254ft of up. The distance shouldn't be a problem, but I'm slightly worried about those hills given my general fitness levels...still, the first 29 miles look OK


----------



## 13 rider (29 Sep 2018)

That's it an unofficial full house . We have 37 riders fully posted and 1 rider (@tallliman ) who has done a ride I now as I was there but is yet to update the thread 
Well done everyone  it's all downhill from here honest


----------



## tallliman (29 Sep 2018)

13 rider said:


> That's it an unofficial full house . We have 37 riders fully posted and 1 rider (@tallliman ) who has done a ride I now as I was there but is yet to update the thread
> Well done everyone  it's all downhill from here honest



I'm useless! Will try and remember to update tomorrow. Well done everyone!


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Sep 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Closed the month off with a cheeky metric half - if I get out tomorrow (and it's looking unlikely) it will only be for an hour or so.
> Enjoyed the ride, although parts of the route are less of a pleasure. I must have had a dozen close passes today, 3 of them downright dangerous.
> Full report will appear in the usual place shortly.
> 
> ...



As suspected no ride today - I could probably have gotten out for an hour around 4pm but it's become very windy around here this afternoon so I didn't fancy tackling that.

I have walked just shy of 6 miles though, so I think I've earned a beer while watching the telly tonight.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Sep 2018)

A nice end to the month, the 2018 Belvoir Blast sportive taking in, well, the Vale of Belvoir and Rutland. Lumpy, windy and down right hard in places (14% climb notwithstanding) but extremely enjoyable indeed! 

101.1 big ones in 6:19:20 today.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1875733634


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2018)

Spartak said:


> Just found this thread....
> Here are my September stats...
> 
> 19/09/18 72 kms... 1pt.
> ...


Hi @Spartak we don't mind late entries if you have a 50km ride each month from Jan feel free to post and your in for this year . If not good practice for 2019


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Oct 2018)

I would have had a ride today, but bikes aren’t allowed in Venice.

Can anyone beat this excuse?


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2018)

October's done nice an early another day off work so a cheeky 32 miles squeezed in after family jobs and errands were done . Out up the Wreake valley over the A607 to the rolling terrain around Gaddesby then back up the wreake valley back home still in shorts and shirt sleeves lovely day for a ride .Legs felt ok after yesterdays imperial ton . Not much planned for tomorrow  is forecast


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Oct 2018)

October done nice and early. Cool enough for arm warmers the whole ride though it warmed up the last 3 when the sun came out. Roll on Sunday, looks like nice weather for the biggie...


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Oct 2018)

Octobers ride banked with an imperial half logged and probably the hardest ride of the year. I've got a definite sense of achievement after that.
Report over in 'Your ride today'.

Only two more rides needed now!


----------



## the stupid one (8 Oct 2018)

I was debating whether or not to cycle to work this morning, and had pretty much decided not to when the office called and cancelled my shift. Magically, my legs felt much better and I decided to grab October's 50 km ride. Loaded up the biscuits and drinks, pumped up the tyres, tickled Strava into action, and set off.

All went well to begin with. A bit breezy, but in the right direction for a while, reasonably warm, and a big spring tide made for an exciting ride along the coastal embankment and the riverside paths along the Mersey. I stayed pretty close to the "official" Wirral Circular trail between New Brighton and Eastham Ferry because I was in no hurry and the views were good.

Then I realised I was missing a dropped kerb I should have gone up, turned too late, hit the kerb and blew the front tyre.

Properly blew it, too - a ragged tear about 6 cm long. I picked myself up off the floor, assured the concerned woman nearby that I was OK, and considered my options. I have some toothpaste-tube tyre-boots in the saddlebag, but forgot all about them, and I'm not sure they'd have helped much. Mrs the stupid one was off work, but having lunch over in Liverpool. My emergency note was only a fiver. Hmmm. Happily, my sister was not only off work for the week, but also only about ten minutes away, and with the back seats of her car already flattened. She took me to K Cycles in Eastham, who removed the ruined Conti 4000 and replaced it with a Gatorskin (no 4000 in stock, or maybe I was being a cheapskate, or possibly both). Sis took me back to Eastham Ferry, and the ride was back on.

It was great, too. A few laps of the station carpark to take me over 50 miles, and now it's time for a shower.


----------



## PatrickPending (8 Oct 2018)

October's done yesterday - 107Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Ingarsby - Marefield - Owston - Somerby - Braunston - Launde - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Wellham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Blaby

started off quite chilly - cycle computer told me it was 0C - guess summer has finally gone....


----------



## lane (8 Oct 2018)

Blimey my October ride was the hardest of them so far. Absolutely no idea why. At the end of August I did a 100 mile ride no issue at all. Fast forward to yesterday, after a short layoff of three weeks or so and some sort of virus, seem to be fully recovered, but my 63km effort yesterday seemed massively hard and slow. The ride wasn't flowing at all. Felt OK today other than for some reason sore hip and shoulder. Also HR this morning elevated about 10bpm. Hope it gets easier because not happy with that at all.

Other than that, didn't start until 11.30 when it had warmed up a bit, and it was a great day for a bike ride.


----------



## Bazzer (11 Oct 2018)

October's done.
A day off work yesterday so went out on the bike while Mrs B went to art classes. I know I regularly ride to Tatton Park, but the increasing number of deer seen alongside the through roads as the height of the rut approached, made me think I was in for some fine sights. And the warning signs about the deer at the entrance raised my hope too.
Not a single deer, male or female, was seen .


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Oct 2018)

No cycling today, thanks to a forecast for monsoon like rain and 45mph+ winds on the BBC meaning I committed to other stuff.

The rain passed in an hour or so this morning and was light and patchy and while it has been windy, it's been nothing like 45mph - maybe half that, which is still too blooming blowy to go out in. 

Part of the reason for committing to other stuff today was that the BBC were forecasting a dry and less windy day tomorrow, which has now changed to "heavy rain" throughout daylight hours. 

Lets hope they've got that wrong as well. 
Kudos to anyone who got our today.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

steverob said:


> *January:* 4 rides, 6 points
> *February: *4 rides, 6 points
> *March: *2 rides, 5 points
> *April: *4 rides, 8 points
> ...


A belated happy Birthday .you now that challenge gets harder each year


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

A very wet 100km today . Had arranged a Forum ride today . Most people had bailed due to various issues , but 1 nutter hadn't bailed so headed to meet point and sure enough @Lilliburlero was there he's as madder as me he'd already done 47 miles and was going for an imperial ton . Completed the route headed home needed another 20 miles for a metric ton . What the heck I'm already out and wet so just got it done .62.3 miles in the rain not pleasant


----------



## aferris2 (14 Oct 2018)

Half term probably means the last full week of October is out as far as cycling is concerned, so I had to do a ride this weekend. Wimped out yesterday because of the wind. The forecast for today looked much better even though it was a bit colder. I check on the weather this morning and the early moring shower has turned into rain just about all day. There did look to be a small window of relative dryness mid morning so I went for it. 52 miles done, of which the first 30 were dry. The remaining 22 just got wetter and wetter. Well it's done now. Only 2 more to go!


----------



## Slick (14 Oct 2018)

Quite a grey start to the day but after a few days of wind and rain I knew it was as good as you were going to get. 
I had a bit of brain freeze and couldn't decide which way to go, so eventually just got on the bike and peddled and soon found myself on my cycle to work route, which was handy as I pass a lovely wee cafe at the back of the airport for the taxi drivers and I've been looking for an excuse to go in.
I came back a wee circular route through Inchinnan and Renfrew and up the Hurlet bringing me into Barrhead and homeward. Not the best loop if I'm honest, wasn't much better for traffic than a weekday, but there was no wind to speak off and the sun came out making it a beautiful day and well worth the effort. 55k in all and another point in the bag.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> Quite a grey start to the day but after a few days of wind and rain I knew it was as good as you were going to get.
> I had a bit of brain freeze and couldn't decide which way to go, so eventually just got on the bike and peddled and soon found myself on my cycle to work route, which was handy as I pass a lovely wee cafe at the back of the airport for the taxi drivers and I've been looking for an excuse to go in.
> I came back a wee circular route through Inchinnan and Renfrew and up the Hurlet bringing me into Barrhead and homeward. Not the best loop if I'm honest, wasn't much better for traffic than a weekday, but there was no wind to speak off and the sun came out making it a beautiful day and well worth the effort. 55k in all and another point in the bag.


The sun !! I would have loved to see it today the weather certainly varies across the country


----------



## Slick (14 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> The sun !! I would have loved to see it today the weather certainly varies across the country


The only time I ventured out yesterday was to walk the dog who looked disgusted at the mere thought.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> The only time I ventured out yesterday was to walk the dog who looked disgusted at the mere thought.


We got that weather today


----------



## Domus (18 Oct 2018)

Back from a disastrous holiday in Spain,  Beautiful sunny morning, so took myself off to visit mum in her care home. Went a longer way round by way of Abbey Village, the ride over the West Pennine Moors was fantastic in the bright sunshine. One of my best days on the bike. 72 Kms


----------



## gavgav (20 Oct 2018)

I’m in with October’s qualifying ride. Weather put pay to it last weekend, but a fairly pleasant, if rather grey, morning for it today. 2 to go, always 2 of the toughest, but hopefully the mild weather will continue and make it easier this year than last!!


----------



## gavgav (20 Oct 2018)

Domus said:


> Back from a disastrous holiday in Spain,  Beautiful sunny morning, so took myself off to visit mum in her care home. Went a longer way round by way of Abbey Village, the ride over the West Pennine Moors was fantastic in the bright sunshine. One of my best days on the bike. 72 Kms


Sorry to hear about the holiday. Always good to clear the head with a ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Oct 2018)

After nearly a fortnight without a ride, I dragged my backside out this morning and really enjoyed a cheeky 59.3km (yes, I know...), including a couple of new roads.
Apart from the temperature first thing you'd have hardly known it was October - apart from needing lights setting off just after 8am...

Report soon.


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Oct 2018)

A bit late to the dance this month, but finally off the mark with an eventful 58 mile club run in beautiful sunshine up to the Love and Piste cafe at East Leake near Loughborough.

Report to follow soon.

https://strava.app.link/yCSbv6FicR


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Oct 2018)

October done today with a part club/part solo ride. Quite cool to start off with but the leg warmers had to come off as it got very warm after the cafe stop.


----------



## tallliman (21 Oct 2018)

@Chris Doyle, how is that cafe? It's too close to home to visit!

I'm out of the challenges this year due to illness. Disappointing but I'll be back!


----------



## 13 rider (21 Oct 2018)

tallliman said:


> @Chris Doyle, how is that cafe? It's too close to home to visit!
> 
> I'm out of the challenges this year due to illness. Disappointing but I'll be back!


 shame but hopefully you will soon be firing on all cylinders . Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## 13 rider (21 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Out again on the Boardman this morning to take advantage of another dry and sunny day.
> bit chilly first thing and my sadly out of condition legs felt like lead as I wended my way up Coal Road, but I kept with it and found myself heading for Shadwell via the A58 and Whin Moor Lane.
> Spotted a dog walker in front, walking away from me, so rang the bell as I approached - nowt, rang the bell again, this time the dog looked round, nowt from the one on the other end of the lead. Moved as far to the right as I could, slowed down a fair bit and said "Morning!" at which point she jumped about 3 feet in the air! No harm done though.
> Through the village and up to Slaid Hill lights which were on green (I've noted this on my calendar), so right, through the dip and up onto Tarn Lane along the ridge to Ling Lane where the recently resurfaced bits are lovely and smooth and the bits in between aren't.
> ...


26.85 that deserves an informal warning for not completing a metric half


----------



## tallliman (21 Oct 2018)

Thanks @13 rider


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Oct 2018)

tallliman said:


> @Chris Doyle, how is that cafe? It's too close to home to visit!
> 
> I'm out of the challenges this year due to illness. Disappointing but I'll be back!



Yeah it’s pretty good, was quite impressed with the service and the quality of food and drink on offer. Not a massive amount of seating inside but as the weather was so good we sat outside where there is quite a bit more seating. That said, I didn’t see round the other side so there could’ve been more seats, I don’t know. Yeah it’s quite close to you but so is nice pie, which we rode straight past btw!

Sorry to hear your setback mate, here’s to a speedy recovery


----------



## tallliman (21 Oct 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Yeah it’s pretty good, was quite impressed with the service and the quality of food and drink on offer. Not a massive amount of seating inside but as the weather was so good we sat outside where there is quite a bit more seating. That said, I didn’t see round the other side so there could’ve been more seats, I don’t know. Yeah it’s quite close to you but so is nice pie, which we rode straight past btw!
> 
> Sorry to hear your setback mate, here’s to a speedy recovery



Cheers dude! Good willpower for not stopping at Nice Pie!


----------



## Ice2911 (22 Oct 2018)

7thJan Norwich Salhouse loop plus club ride from Norwich to Walcott plus the Salhouse loop again 65 miles

11thFeb
Loop, 53-11 club ride toMattishall, loop and finish withEastern Avenue. Very Windy. 62 and a bit miles 100km

25th March, just in time, Norwich Salhouse loop, then a club ride to Guist and back 67 miles or 108km Saved ride in two parts at coffee stop. Good to be out with the sun shining and drier roads 

6th April with HOGOTS loop from Hethersett and home. A windy 62 miles.

May 6th
Tour de broads, 102 miles. Not the last to post this month  1 hr 15 minutes faster than last year.
Beautiful sunny day but a little blowy especially last 12 miles.

3rd June
Home to Holt and back, 62 miles

24th July 50 km with 53-11 social ride including a beer stop 

3rd August a very hot MTB ride to Whitell and back on Mariotts Way 50km and yet another p*******!

September half century a Ranworth loop made special as it was my wife’s first metric half century ever. She has completed 281/300 miles for the ride 300 for cancer research in September starting from a baseline of zero and not having ridden a bike for 12 years

23rd October off road ride with my OH to Whitwell. Glorious day


----------



## Domus (25 Oct 2018)

Up in Grange for a few days so with the weather due to change for the worse took the opportunity to ride to Silverdale for a nice BLT. Drizzle and wind most of the day but fabulous rainbow at Arnside. The wind was against on the return so was quite weary when I got back to Grange. 
Maybe the last ride this year for the summer bike. Bring on the ally bike with mudguards.


----------



## Domus (26 Oct 2018)

Viaduct from Arnside.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2018)

Apologies a bit late this month but last weekend warning !! .We have 30 riders fully posted . Unfortunately 1 declared faller in @tallliman due to health issues . So nudge time for @cosmicbike ,@Elysian_Roads ,@kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@slow scot ,@al3xsh and @fatjel . Ive not had time to double check the challenge thread so if any of you have already posted I might have missed it just let me know .
Well done everyone only 2 more to go the finish is in sight


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Apologies a bit late this month but last weekend warning !! .We have 30 riders fully posted . Unfortunately 1 declared faller in @tallliman due to health issues . So nudge time for @cosmicbike ,@Elysian_Roads ,@kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@slow scot ,@al3xsh and @fatjel . Ive not had time to double check the challenge thread so if any of you have already posted I might have missed it just let me know .
> Well done everyone only 2 more to go the finish is in sight



My bad, completed early in the month but forgot to update the thread boss


----------



## 13 rider (26 Oct 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> My bad, completed early in the month but forgot to update the thread boss


I did think I'd read a report probably in my ride thread but couldn't find it . At least it's done


----------



## cosmicbike (26 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> I did think I'd read a report probably in my ride thread but couldn't find it . At least it's done


Thread updated Only 6 challenge rides to go


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Oct 2018)

Up early today with a plan to get a final metric half in for the month, thwarted when I opened the door to find it sleeting!
All week and up to an hour earlier the forecast had been for cold and windy but dry - clearly that was wrong.
With other stuff planned for this afternoon, today's cycling was indoors.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Oct 2018)

Ventured out again today in the cold on a Saga CC run up into the Derbyshire Dales, ultimately diverted due to the conditions. 57 miles today.
https://strava.app.link/0iXYkjrhmR
https://www.relive.cc/view/1929863289


----------



## Katherine (27 Oct 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> a Saga CC run


----------



## Elysian_Roads (27 Oct 2018)

13 rider said:


> Apologies a bit late this month but last weekend warning !! .We have 30 riders fully posted . Unfortunately 1 declared faller in @tallliman due to health issues . So nudge time for @cosmicbike ,@Elysian_Roads ,@kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@slow scot ,@al3xsh and @fatjel . Ive not had time to double check the challenge thread so if any of you have already posted I might have missed it just let me know .
> Well done everyone only 2 more to go the finish is in sight


 sorry @13 rider. Done last weekend but not yet posted. The distraction of half term!


----------



## Sbudge (29 Oct 2018)

the stupid one said:


> I was debating whether or not to cycle to work this morning, and had pretty much decided not to when the office called and cancelled my shift. Magically, my legs felt much better and I decided to grab October's 50 km ride. Loaded up the biscuits and drinks, pumped up the tyres, tickled Strava into action, and set off.
> 
> All went well to begin with. A bit breezy, but in the right direction for a while, reasonably warm, and a big spring tide made for an exciting ride along the coastal embankment and the riverside paths along the Mersey. I stayed pretty close to the "official" Wirral Circular trail between New Brighton and Eastham Ferry because I was in no hurry and the views were good.
> 
> ...


Strewth, sounds like a tough day. The 'emergency note' bit hit a nerve here as well.


----------



## Sbudge (29 Oct 2018)

Someone certainly turned the heating off this weekend. Did a quick 50 miler on Saturday but that wind was a right sod. Mr. Garmin said it averaged 2 degrees for the ride but it certainly felt worse than that in the wind, by the time I got back it had just started to sleet.

I know that in a month or two zero degree rides will be the norm but for now that's cold enough.


----------



## Domus (29 Oct 2018)

Epic (for me) ride today, nice and steady along the A6 through Westhoughton to Frederick's for coffee and tea cake, visit to mum's then through Wheelton to Abbey Village and Belmont then in a moment of madness turned right at the Black Dog and up and over to Rivington. Into Horwich for beans on toast then up to the Blundell Arms and downhill all the way home. Last hour or so it went blooming cold. 77.96 Kms
Almost made 50 miles but not quite, should be up for the 50 mile challenge next year.


----------



## Slick (29 Oct 2018)

Domus said:


> Epic (for me) ride today, nice and steady along the A6 through Westhoughton to Frederick's for coffee and tea cake, visit to mum's then through Wheelton to Abbey Village and Belmont then in a moment of madness turned right at the Black Dog and up and over to Rivington. Into Horwich for beans on toast then up to the Blundell Arms and downhill all the way home. Last hour or so it went blooming cold. 77.96 Kms
> Almost made 50 miles but not quite, should be up for the 50 mile challenge next year.


Nice effort.


----------



## Domus (29 Oct 2018)

Slick said:


> Nice effort.



Ta


----------



## fatjel (30 Oct 2018)

Scraped in with a day or two to spare again. Drove south for a bit of flat.
Was glorious sunshine and barely a breeze along the coastal path.


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Oct 2018)

I really don't like cycling in cold weather and have to thank the challenge for the incentive to get out and ride, especially as I have a 100 point target.

However, I aim to do the bare minimum 50km, but it's better than going into hibernation.


----------



## Fiona R (31 Oct 2018)

October was supposed to be a big month and ended up a very small month, but i did manage another 50km today, plucked up courage to meet a new (to me) Weds morning group I was aware of but hadn't turned up for. So glad I did. Chilly but nice loop around Chew Valley with a couple of hills and good company, coffee and cake. Was very pleased I made a club ride up to 100km on Sunday, again without these challenges it would be so easy to get out of sorts and then not bother going out, lose fitness and a vicious downward spiral.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2018)

October update we have 35 riders fully posted up. 1 rider declared in chat but not updated challenge thread (@Elysian_Roads ) so technically 36 ,1 definite faller in @tallliman due to health issues and 1 rider not declared either way in @kipster .
2 more rides to go .
Well done @The Bystander first 1 to get November's in


----------



## The Bystander (3 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done @The Bystander first 1 to get November's in


Thanks, my first 100km too.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2018)

The Bystander said:


> Thanks, my first 100km too.


Well done great achievement  good to see the challenge working by upping people's distance


----------



## Lilliburlero (3 Nov 2018)

The Bystander said:


> Thanks, my first 100km too.



Well done @The Bystander


----------



## gavgav (3 Nov 2018)

Got my November entry in early. Was supposed to be up in Wales this weekend, but didn’t fancy 60 mph winds, so settled for battling 40mph winds in Shropshire instead .

Not sure the Carbon was a good idea, as it was a struggle to keep it upright with some of the gusts from the side, but made it through.

1 month to go, good luck all.


----------



## Domus (3 Nov 2018)

Blooming windy here too. Flattish ride to Frederick's along A6 then back home via Chorley New Road, the flatter option. Last bit was like wading through treacle. First ride since the Friday's York to Hull ride on the CR1, newly designated "The Winter Bike" It has mudguards.

Just hit 50 points, last years total for the year was 33.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2018)

My November's done 38 miles .My standard 50 km loop out to St Bernards Abbey with a bit extra on the end a tad windy


----------



## kipster (3 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> October update we have 35 riders fully posted up. 1 rider declared in chat but not updated challenge thread (@Elysian_Roads ) so technically 36 ,1 definite faller in @tallliman due to health issues and 1 rider not declared either way in @kipster .
> 2 more rides to go .
> Well done @The Bystander first 1 to get November's in



I'll update mine shortly


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2018)

kipster said:


> I'll update mine shortly


Well done 
So 37 of us roll on


----------



## kipster (3 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done
> So 37 of us roll on


And I did Novembers today, a nice if a little breezy 106km


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2018)

Just to get the disappointment out of the way now -
I am pretty certain that I'm out. I'll be very lucky to be back on my bike by Christmas.



Don't worry. The CC challenges are an amazing motivater and I'm looking forward to starting again whenever that may be .


Good luck to everyone else.
Ride safely and enjoy.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Just to get the disappointment out of the way now -
> I am pretty certain that I'm out. I'll be very lucky to be back on my bike by Christmas.
> 
> 
> ...


Gutted for you 1 of the originals . Keeping hoping you heal quicker than expected


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Gutted for you 1 of the originals . Keeping hoping you heal quicker than expected


Thank you


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Nov 2018)

November ride banked - only 1 more to go! 

Felt like hard work at times and I had to drastically alter my planned route given the wind so ended up doing a metric rather than imperial half, but it's done and that's all that matters. 

Just short of the required mileage as I turned into our street at the end, so added a long loop around the block to make sure (and also as I didn't want another telling off from @13 rider )


----------



## kipster (3 Nov 2018)

All updates, apologies for the delay. Its been quite a couple of months, the highlight was a few days in the Alps, absolutely stunning climbs and scenery, don't let someone else book the accommodation without challenge other wise you might end up staying in a chalet at the top of Alpe d'Huez, its great, but its a summit finish (3500ft) at the end of each day of riding. I had a cold while I was there so only rode two of the three days. The dark nights mean I'm doing a lot of zwifting, but I will be out doing proper rides whenever the weather allows. Only one more 50km ride to knock off in December, and I will complete it regardless of the weather even if it means I'm out on the 31st Dec.


----------



## Domus (3 Nov 2018)

Oh no! So sorry to hear that Katherine.


----------



## gavgav (4 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Just to get the disappointment out of the way now -
> I am pretty certain that I'm out. I'll be very lucky to be back on my bike by Christmas.
> 
> 
> ...


Hoping you will be recovered ready for 2019. All the best


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Just to get the disappointment out of the way now -
> I am pretty certain that I'm out. I'll be very lucky to be back on my bike by Christmas.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that’s a real shame! 

Hope you’re back soon!!


----------



## Fiona R (5 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Just to get the disappointment out of the way now -
> I am pretty certain that I'm out. I'll be very lucky to be back on my bike by Christmas.
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. heal well and thoroughly and you'll be back. i know that disappointment from the 100km challenge,


----------



## steverob (5 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Just to get the disappointment out of the way now -
> I am pretty certain that I'm out. I'll be very lucky to be back on my bike by Christmas.
> 
> 
> ...



That's really sad news.

But I'm sure you can use it as motivation to be back on the bike before the end of January - can't have you missing the 2019 challenge now, can we?


----------



## Domus (8 Nov 2018)

A rather cold and damp 50K today, mate stayed over last night so I rode with him as far as Costa in Leigh, got there just as the rain started. He carried on home to St Helens and I found a new route home via Hindley and Westhoughton, quite a miserable solo ride in the cold drizzle. Hoping for a better ride on Sunday, my first outing with the Chorlton Wanderers.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2018)

steverob said:


> But I'm sure you can use it as motivation to be back on the bike before the end of January - *can't have you missing the 2019 challenge now*, can we?


Never fear - there will be the new _annual _challenge to go for if recovery takes longer than that! (Details still being finalised. It is intended to be in addition to the current challenges, not a replacement for any of them.)


----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2018)

Domus said:


> Hoping for a better ride on Sunday, my first outing with the Chorlton Wanderers.


Have a great day. Are riding to the start? I used to ride the 9 miles to Chorlton but it must be quite a bit further for you.


----------



## Domus (9 Nov 2018)

No, bike rack on the car. My babysitting duties on Monday mean I have to get home, shower, eat and get over to Yorkshire (The Dark Side) on Sunday evening, get some sleep before two little monsters jump on the bed at silly-o-clock Monday morning. 13 miles each way by the way.


----------



## Katherine (10 Nov 2018)

Domus said:


> No, bike rack on the car. My babysitting duties on Monday mean I have to get home, shower, eat and get over to Yorkshire (The Dark Side) on Sunday evening, get some sleep before two little monsters jump on the bed at silly-o-clock Monday morning. 13 miles each way by the way.


Enjoy !


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Nov 2018)

Another metric half in the bag today, but through my own stupidity I also managed to have _the_ long awaited clipped in moment, and ended up sprawled all over the road. 
Scrapes and bruises, but the bike (because I know someone will ask ) is virtually unscathed, largely protected from the ravages of the tarmac by a cushion of idiot. 
Thanks to the cyclist who came to my assistance and to the motorist who stopped to make sure I was OK. 

So, my most painful point yet in what is possibly CycleChat's most dangerous challenge - a full report will appear in the usual place.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Nov 2018)

Sometimes the challenge gets you questioning your sanity . Been a bit under the weather bit of a cold . Set out this morning to get an imperial half in. First 50km was ok tailwind out and 17mph turned for home hit the headwind and the legs just went . Easy option turn in for home and do 40 miles or press on . So pressed on of course . Made it round struggled to 50.4 miles at 14.8 mph which is probably the slowest I've ridden the road bike . But another 2 points  .Time for coffee and cake and paracetamol


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Nov 2018)

November done today.

One more to go.


----------



## Slick (11 Nov 2018)

I had great intentions on Saturday night it the weather forecast was cold but dry. Liars, every one of them. Blootered down with rain pretty much from the off and I felt the back end skip once or twice before I finally stopped at the airport to fix a puncture which was a complete pain I could have done without. I was on the clock today as I'm now sitting on a plane heading for the big smoke so I obviously couldn't be late. It got colder as the rain got heavier and I thought about abandoning the whole thing but the legs wouldn't let me. I originally planned for 50 miles but in the end grateful to get 60 odd k for another point in the bag.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Nov 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> November done today.
> 
> One more to go.


Well done mate  
Incredible stuff so far!

I’m off the mark this month too with a five-point double whammy after a ride to and from Stratford YHA with the club, stopping at Meriden to pay respects to the fallen.


----------



## Lilliburlero (11 Nov 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Well done mate
> Incredible stuff so far!
> 
> I’m off the mark this month too with a five-point double whammy after a ride to and from Stratford YHA with the club, stopping at Meriden to pay respects to the fallen.



Cheers Chris 

Cracking weekends riding buddy, great stuff . Bumped into @cyberknight at the end of my ride and he mentioned seeing you in Meriden.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Nov 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Cheers Chris
> 
> Cracking weekends riding buddy, great stuff . Bumped into @cyberknight at the end of my ride and he mentioned seeing you in Meriden.



Cheers @Lilliburlero Yeah was just getting a coffee from the co-op just before remembrance and there he was! Was nice to catch up.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Nov 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Cheers @Lilliburlero Yeah was just getting a coffee from the co-op just before remembrance and there he was! Was nice to catch up.


Nice to see you both


----------



## 13 rider (11 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> The plan to get out before 9 was flummoxed by the P fairy. The front tyre on the Van Nic was rather squidgy, and not too much looking I found a slice right through the Gatorskin tyre about 8mm long. Whatever caused that on the last ride only just nicked the inner tube enough for a very slow deflation, but the tyre was a write-off, annoying as it was only 2100 miles old. Not to worry, raided the tyre store and found a 25C Gatorskin, fitted and we're off (25C on the front, 28C on the back, so I had to keep an eye on the back to make sure it didn't catch up too much with the front). Out just after 9, on the plus side I missed a big downpour whilst inside fitting the new tyre, so every cloud and all that....
> Off out through Wentworth ball whacking course, then down to Sunningdale before a right turn and towards Windsor Great Park. In through Dukes Gate before heading up through Deer Park. The plan of a big loop round the outside of the park was binned as the road along Smiths Lawn/the polo club was closed (properly too, with Heras fencing). Instead I went past the Royal Scholl, did a couple of the little hills then aimed for the Air Force Memorial as my lad was on parade there today. No lock and I can't take the bike in, so rolled down Egham Hill to St Johns where my lass was on parade. 2 minutes silence done at the side of the road, watched by lass march back to the rendezvous point then home.
> Stayed dry, and I actually enjoyed todays ride which makes all the difference. 31 miles


I hope there was an extra .07 of a mile in there for a metric half or that's a definite an official warning for not completing a metric half . Glad you enjoy the ride though


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> I hope there was an extra .07 of a mile in there for a metric half or that's a definite an official warning for not completing a metric half . Glad you enjoy the ride though



Well I'd already done the qualifying ride, but it's funny how these challenges affect you, so I did a lap of the block to make it 31.2 miles


----------



## 13 rider (12 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Well I'd already done the qualifying ride, but it's funny how these challenges affect you, so I did a lap of the block to make it 31.2 miles


Glad to hear that ,were not obsessed with distance at all


----------



## PatrickPending (13 Nov 2018)

Got November's done on Sunday - 62Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Leire - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe 

Nice weather too!


----------



## Domus (15 Nov 2018)

My first ride with the Chorlton Wanderers was a little short of 50K because I declined the pub at the end. Lesson learned. 
Up in Grange for a few days, this morning was glorious, warm sun, clear skies and almost no wind. Fabulous 53K ride out with superb views of The Lyth Valley and Morecambe Bay. The days don’t get better than this.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Nov 2018)

Advanced end of the month warning plenty of days left but only 1 weekend . We have 26 riders fully posted up , so nudge time for @cosmicbike (ride done just needs thread updating ) ,@Osprey ,@Sbudge ,@Elysian_Roads ( please update Oct as well ) ,@RealLeeHimself ,@the stupid one ,@slow scot ,@al3xsh ,@fatjel and finally hoping @Katherine makes a miraculous recovery in time to get a ride in .
Well done everyone just 1 more ride for most of us


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Nov 2018)

Sorry my bad, I'm pretty awful at remembering to update the challenge threads. All done


----------



## 13 rider (20 Nov 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> *8th January:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Weybridge-Byfleet-Laleham-Staines-Home. *50.7km*
> 
> *8th February:- *Home-Foxhills-Rowtown-Pyrford-Wisley-Cobham-Byfleet-Addlestone-Home. *51.7km*
> 
> ...





cosmicbike said:


> Sorry my bad, I'm pretty awful at remembering to update the challenge threads. All done


You may have missed something ? Novembers ride


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> You may have missed something ? Novembers ride



My point proven Done I hope


----------



## Sbudge (21 Nov 2018)

13 rider said:


> Advanced end of the month warning plenty of days left but only 1 weekend . We have 26 riders fully posted up , so nudge time for @cosmicbike (ride done just needs thread updating ) ,@Osprey ,@Sbudge ,@Elysian_Roads ( please update Oct as well ) ,@RealLeeHimself ,@the stupid one ,@slow scot ,@al3xsh ,@fatjel and finally hoping @Katherine makes a miraculous recovery in time to get a ride in .
> Well done everyone just 1 more ride for most of us



Thanks for the reminder. Planning on doing my 50km on Saturday (I've already done three 100kms this month so I could 'reallocate' one of those if disaster strikes).


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2018)

I have missed a rider of the nudge list so a nudge for @dickyknees . I nearly forgot you


----------



## dickyknees (22 Nov 2018)

Many thanks for the reminder. 

The sun is out so I’m on my way!


----------



## Domus (23 Nov 2018)

No frost this morning, wind had dropped (a bit) went for an adventure over Owd Bett's. Tried and tested route to Edenfield then a loop back to Edenfield via Rawtenstall and Helmshore then girded my loins for a cold rollercoaster ride to Rochdale via Owd Bett's, a pub with some history, on top of the moor. A godforsaken place when the weather is bad, not too bad today. Made it back to civilisation with all my toes in place but at one point on the moors I was in some doubt if they were all there as I lost all feeling in them.


----------



## Sbudge (26 Nov 2018)

November's 'half' completed. A decidedly slow but quite hilly 50km. I was still a bit sore after a fall on Friday and the resultant road-rash. Still it's good to just have one left for the year. That ride, I think, also takes me to 100 points across the century and half century challenges which was my total for 2017. Keep it up everyone, we're nearly there!


----------



## the stupid one (26 Nov 2018)

Tuesday looks like it’s going to be my last chance, but I’ll be waiting for new bike to arrive. If it arrives early enough I will get the 50 km in during daylight/school hours. If not, I may crash out of the challenge not far from the end. Typical.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Nov 2018)

the stupid one said:


> Tuesday looks like it’s going to be my last chance, but I’ll be waiting for new bike to arrive. If it arrives early enough I will get the 50 km in during daylight/school hours. If not, I may crash out of the challenge not far from the end. Typical.


Fingers crossed


----------



## Sbudge (27 Nov 2018)

the stupid one said:


> Tuesday looks like it’s going to be my last chance, but I’ll be waiting for new bike to arrive. If it arrives early enough I will get the 50 km in during daylight/school hours. If not, I may crash out of the challenge not far from the end. Typical.



Good luck! Nightride perhaps?


----------



## the stupid one (27 Nov 2018)

Thank you gents!

My delivery slot is imminent, but when I saw I had three hours spare I went out on the Triban 500 this morning for the flattest and most straightforward fifty I could do. The headwind was a bit of a sod, mind you. But I did it. Phew.


----------



## Sbudge (27 Nov 2018)

the stupid one said:


> Thank you gents!
> 
> My delivery slot is imminent, but when I saw I had three hours spare I went out on the Triban 500 this morning for the flattest and most straightforward fifty I could do. The headwind was a bit of a sod, mind you. But I did it. Phew.


Result!


----------



## 13 rider (27 Nov 2018)

the stupid one said:


> Thank you gents!
> 
> My delivery slot is imminent, but when I saw I had three hours spare I went out on the Triban 500 this morning for the flattest and most straightforward fifty I could do. The headwind was a bit of a sod, mind you. But I did it. Phew.


Well done , just one more to go


----------



## steverob (30 Nov 2018)

Posting this question in here, as even though it applies to all the challenges we do on CC, I figure this thread gets the most traffic, as many people who are in other challenges are also in this one at the same time.

*Who's going to be first to complete?*

I've already ruled myself out of riding this weekend - combination of not being keen to cycle in the pouring rain (after a recent ride where I got caught in a downpour), plus a request to help with getting Christmas decorations down from the loft, at which point I'm sure I'll be roped in to putting them up as well.

So I was wondering if anyone was getting out on Saturday to complete their December ride as soon as possible and therefore cross the line for the year first? I suppose then you could also argue whether it's whoever completes their distance (whether 50km, 100km or 100 miles) first; whoever completes their entire ride first (because in most cases you'll ride more than the minimum required distance); or whether it is whoever posts about it here first?


----------



## Sbudge (30 Nov 2018)

steverob said:


> Posting this question in here, as even though it applies to all the challenges we do on CC, I figure this thread gets the most traffic, as many people who are in other challenges are also in this one at the same time.
> 
> *Who's going to be first to complete?*
> 
> ...



Not doing my next ride until Sunday alas so I'm certain it won't be me. Good luck folks.


----------



## Domus (30 Nov 2018)

Toying with the idea of going out at midnight tonight.



Bazinga


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2018)

It's not a race but if I wasn't going for the imperial challenge on sat I'd me doing 50km . Doing the imperial with fellow ccers so I have to get home first and post so I can claim to be first .


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> 30 November (cutting it close!)
> 
> 51 km ride to Chesterfield centre and return (including a couple of laps of the village when I realised I was 4km short!)
> 
> ...


 leaving it late but it still counts


----------



## Slick (30 Nov 2018)

Didn't really consider it until now.

I've got a couple of contender rides planned for next week so may have to resist my natural instincts and leave this particular challenge alone.


----------



## Katherine (30 Nov 2018)

Ok, I am officially out.
My next challenge is to be back on the bike again and build up the miles in time to join the challenge in January.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Ok, I am officially out.
> My next challenge is to be back on the bike again and build up the miles in time to join the challenge in January.


Gutted for you . Hope your recovery progresses and your soon back on the bike .


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Nov 2018)

Won't be out tomorrow due to other commitments, but fingers crossed for Sunday if the forecast sorts itself out...


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2018)

End of the month report . We have 33 riders fully posted up. 1 rider definitely out retired injured the unlucky @Katherine . We have 3 riders not yet posted @fatjel ,@al3xsh and @Elysian_Roads . Well done everyone 1 more to go and your there 
Just a teaser




here's the bronze star to copy and paste but only when you've completed I will notice if you do it before you finish . Good luck everyone , First one to post a ride gets nothing but my admiration and the chance to relax before everyone else


----------



## slow scot (1 Dec 2018)

Finished a very pleasant 54kms at 2pm this afternoon. I'm sure others are "in" before me, but I'm happy to have completed this today as weather is quite iffy up here for a few days. Rain is not so prevalent here as in the west, but recently we've had our fair share.
Thoroughly enjoyed this challenge; still thirty days left!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2018)

slow scot said:


> Finished a very pleasant 54kms at 2pm this afternoon. I'm sure others are "in" before me, but I'm happy to have completed this today as weather is quite iffy up here for a few days. Rain is not so prevalent here as in the west, but recently we've had our fair share.
> Thoroughly enjoyed this challenge; still thirty days left!


Well done . Your the first to post and complete the challenge glad you enjoyed the challenge . Back for next year ?


----------



## slow scot (1 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done . Your the first to post and complete the challenge glad you enjoyed the challenge . Back for next year ?


Many thanks, and yes please!!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2018)

slow scot said:


> Many thanks, and yes please!!


Don't forget to update the challenge thread 
Another finisher well done @kapelmuur


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Dec 2018)

Well done to todays finishers on completing the challenge. 

The forecast looks promising for tomorrow - with a "dry" window between 10am and 2pm, so I should be OK - looks a bit breezy though so it might just be the shortest / easiest 31.068559612 mile route I know.


----------



## Bazzer (1 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Ok, I am officially out.
> My next challenge is to be back on the bike again and build up the miles in time to join the challenge in January.



I can't like that. I had hoped you might have just sneaked under the wire on this challenge, even if you hadn't made it for the MCAM.


----------



## Domus (1 Dec 2018)

I had every intention this morning, even filled my water bottle but the rain in Sunny Radcliffe was incessant.
Fingers crossed for Sunday, as above a flatish dash to Frederick's and back should just tip the scales at 50 Km.


----------



## Rob and Alison (1 Dec 2018)

we haven't updated the challenge thread yet, but did manage a damp 52km's on the tandem today, will wait to post in the other thread until tomorrow when hopefully we will have managed to get out with Stig, so we are all complete.
Guessing he will be the first canine to complete one of the cc challenges?


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2018)

Rob and Alison said:


> we haven't updated the challenge thread yet, but did manage a damp 52km's on the tandem today, will wait to post in the other thread until tomorrow when hopefully we will have managed to get out with Stig, so we are all complete.
> Guessing he will be the first canine to complete one of the cc challenges?


Well done I can confirm Stig is the first canine to complete . You still only get 1 bronze star though


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2018)

I'm over the line a 32 mile recovery ride after yesterday imperial ton . That's 2 challenge down just the metric century to go .Weather was lovely if a tad windy


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Dec 2018)

Domus said:


> I had every intention this morning, even filled my water bottle but the rain in Sunny Radcliffe was incessant.
> Fingers crossed for Sunday, as above a flatish dash to Frederick's and back should just tip the scales at 50 Km.


Unlucky, I'm about 12 miles from Radcliffe and had a dry but very dark gray afternoon.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Dec 2018)

I'm just in from quite possibly the worst metric half of the year - but the challenge is complete for another year. 
Off to change out of these wet clothes, thaw out and have something hot to eat. Report some time after that lot.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Dec 2018)

Well done today's finishers @The Bystander ,@aferris2 and a dripping @NorthernDave


----------



## aferris2 (2 Dec 2018)

The Met Office was showing no rain, but quite windy with gusts up to 30mph, so planned to go against the wind on the way out and have it behind me for the return. Didn't work! Started spitting within 30 minutes of setting off then turned into the really wet drizzle where everything mists up. The wind seemed to be coming from all directions - one moment pushing me along nicely, then blowing straight into my face.
The Buttsbury ford was in full flow. One car being pulled out when I passed in the morning and a group of lads watching things going on when I returned. 3 more cars pulled out apparently. The 3ft marker was only just visible so I don't know how they thought going through was a good idea.
Anyway, the 2018 challenge is done! That's the 3rd one completed for me. Can't wait for January to come around to make a start on the 2019 challenge.


----------



## the stupid one (2 Dec 2018)

Right then. New bike arrived on Tuesday afternoon, as hinted at above. I went a bit mad and ordered a Kinesis Tripster AT, built up by Epic Cycles in Ludlow. New Shimano 105 w/ hydraulic disc brakes, Shimano RS170 wheels, Ritchey kit inc. very flared drop bars, and the Kinesis saddle I bought from ade towell of this parish not long ago.













Kinesis Tripster AT



__ the stupid one
__ 2 Dec 2018






Today I took it out for the first time. Fast enough for me on the roads, and the brakes are great - not just the effectiveness, but the reach. I'd struggled with the Microshift levers on the Triban 500 so I was a bit nervous spending so much on more drop bars, but the 105 brakes are exactly right, whether on the hoods or the drops.

No problems on the first bit of roughish track I came to - very stable on the 40 mm Maxxis Ravager tyres. The gears were smooth when I got to the first uphill, and the bike handled the rougher Landican Lane very comfortably. After Brimstage I spotted a bridleway I'd not considered before, so swung off the road and onto a narrow muddy track, covered in leaves, with hidden rocks and tree roots. Bit of a culture shock! It was fun, I didn't even have to unclip. The rest of the route was a typical one, no problems at all until I turned a corner on the Wirral Way just as a woman let fly a ball from one of those throwing sticks, straight down the middle of the track, with two dogs in full target-acquired mode. Of course its final bounce brought it straight at the bike, so there was a bit of a collision, but nobody was hurt.

Home with sore legs and abdomen, from the front being slightly lower than I'm used to, but I'll sort that out. And I completed the challenge, which looked unlikely a week ago. Result.













December 2nd's 50



__ the stupid one
__ 2 Dec 2018


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Dec 2018)

the stupid one said:


> Right then. New bike arrived on Tuesday afternoon, as hinted at above. I went a bit mad and ordered a Kinesis Tripster AT, built up by Epic Cycles in Ludlow. New Shimano 105 w/ hydraulic disc brakes, Shimano RS170 wheels, Ritchey kit inc. very flared drop bars, and the Kinesis saddle I bought from ade towell of this parish not long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new bike looks lovely, but how do you cope with debris getting caught between tyres and mudguards off road?


----------



## the stupid one (3 Dec 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> The new bike looks lovely, but how do you cope with debris getting caught between tyres and mudguards off road?



I didn't even think about that! And to be honest I wasn't really troubled by it. I avoided sticks and broken branches, but there wasn't a time when I noticed any particular build-up of leaves or mud. And the bridleway was very leafy, and very muddy.

I did notice how much debris was washed into the brakes when I got home, though. The scraping noise as I wheeled the bike away from the hose made me go straight back and give the brakes another blast. So that's one to bear in mind next time.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Dec 2018)

More finishers missed @the stupid one crossing the line and today's finishers @dickyknees and @Slick . Well done .
9 finishers to date


----------



## Slick (4 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> More finishers missed @the stupid one crossing the line and today's finishers @dickyknees and @Slick . Well done .
> 9 finishers to date


Another single point tonight it I'll update this and the other thread later.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2018)

No 10 over the line 
Well done @steveindenmark


----------



## 13 rider (5 Dec 2018)

Forgot to count myself  so 11 finishers


----------



## Domus (6 Dec 2018)

What a performance. Went out on Wednesday to meet a mate who rode from St Helens to Sunny Radcliffe via Leigh.
I got to Leigh Costa looking like a deep sea fisherman who had been swept overboard. Left Costa with very wet seats and large puddles to be mopped up. Arrived home no wetter as we could not have gotten any wetter but only 43.6 Kms under my belt.
Rode today with John to Leigh Costa in still damp waterproofs and returned home with a few twists and turns added to reach 50.14 Kms 

The hardest point of the year. 

Going to Grange tomorrow with the pressure off, Sunday looks promising so may add to the total.

Addicted me? Naaah


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2018)

Well done @Domus ,hope you've dried out . That's 12 over the line


----------



## kapelmuur (7 Dec 2018)

Despite a forecast of rain the sky was blue and the temperature mild, so I abandoned my planned turbo ride for a 50km bimble.

My motivation was the fact that 30 miles would bring up one of my targets for the year, 4,000 miles and now that’s ticked off.

My final objective is 100 points in the challenge, the ride today takes me to 96, so fingers crossed I don’t fall off again like last year!


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2018)

Well done @kapelmuur your unfortunately unlucky number 13 ( not that I'm superstitious ) good luck on getting to 100 points


----------



## kapelmuur (7 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done @kapelmuur your unfortunately unlucky number 13 ( not that I'm superstitious ) good luck on getting to 100 points



I’m not superstitious either, but this was my 2nd 50km of the month. I reported the first on 1st December, so I guess I’m among the earlier finishers.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Dec 2018)

kapelmuur said:


> I’m not superstitious either, but this was my 2nd 50km of the month. I reported the first on 1st December, so I guess I’m among the earlier finishers.


I really should check my list before posting , back to 12 finishers so who will be number 13 ?


----------



## Bazzer (9 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> I really should check my list before posting , back to 12 finishers so who will be number 13 ?



Bugger, it looks like me!
Couldn't go through Tatton Park today because of a runners' Yule Race, so had to back track for part of the route. Then didn't fancy a head wind on an exposed section of a couple of miles or so, so decided not to rejoin a main road but to follow an unadopted road across Chat/Risley Moss. It has been something have been meaning to do for a while. Maps showed there was a route which led to a road couple of miles from home, but I didn't know what state the surface was in. As my bike my filthy from commutes, there was nothing to lose. 
As it turned out, the surface was pretty good. Certainly doable on a road bike and the hedges gave me some shelter from the wind. I wouldn't fancy it at busy times as ultimately either two motorway slip roads had to be crossed, or a mile or so of mixing it with traffic which has just come off the motorway, but finding a new route, with completing the challenge was a double bonus.


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Dec 2018)

Wet and windy again, but that's the half century done for the 3rd year


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Bugger, it looks like me!
> Couldn't go through Tatton Park today because of a runners' Yule Race, so had to back track for part of the route. Then didn't fancy a head wind on an exposed section of a couple of miles or so, so decided not to rejoin a main road but to follow an unadopted road across Chat/Risley Moss. It has been something have been meaning to do for a while. Maps showed there was a route which led to a road couple of miles from home, but I didn't know what state the surface was in. As my bike my filthy from commutes, there was nothing to lose.
> As it turned out, the surface was pretty good. Certainly doable on a road bike and the hedges gave me some shelter from the wind. I wouldn't fancy it at busy times as ultimately either two motorway slip roads had to be crossed, or a mile or so of mixing it with traffic which has just come off the motorway, but finding a new route, with completing the challenge was a double bonus.


Chat Moss is a lot less pot holey than it used to be. I've only been over in a group as it's a bit isolated. There's a couple of narrow places where you have nowhere to go if you meet farm traffic. Once you get to the signal box there is a lovely quiet road back to the East Lancs. I've often added that bit when I needed to round up the miles for this challenge,having ridden to Haydock and back on the East Lancs path.


----------



## Slick (9 Dec 2018)

Re posting as I thought it was in the wrong thread but it's not. 

This was in answer in another thread but it does cover what will more than likely be my final 2 poi ts of the year. 

You were right, it was dark but I felt quite comfortable for most of the ride until I took a wrong turn or missed my turn would probably be a better description and ended up in Coupar Angus and my excuse will always be that dark didn't quite cover it as it was as black as hells waistcoat up there. It really all started to go wrong not long after that, first my phone went flat as I've never used it for mapping before then my additional lights on my hat went then worst of all, my new fancy 1600 lumen light went into get you home mode which is like trying to see by candlelight. 

I started to doubt where I was as I didn't have a clue, so I knocked someone's door who sent me down to Longforgan and I saw a dropped curb so just went for it but soon realised my mistake as I was on the dual. Just as I was trying to work out if I should go back or not I ran over something metal and got a blowout. Ffs, managed to eventually boot the sidewall and came across a huge accident on the opposite carriageway where a couple of cars had obviously lost control and crossed the cycle path I should have been on before going into the fields. I hope everyone was okay. 

It was eventful, but it was still a great ride that I enjoyed very much despite the really poor preparation. I didn't really have the energy to try your other suggestion the following night especially in the sub zero temperatures so I opted for the pan flat ride along the sea front to Carnoustie which ended up much less eventful. 

Thanks for the route, I would never have went up there without your suggestion.


----------



## steverob (9 Dec 2018)

Just so everyone knows, I will be posting my ride today in the Half Century thread fairly soon, but I'm only doing that to keep track of my points for the year - it's not my qualifying ride for December, as I'll be using it in the Metric Century challenge instead.

So, no bronze star for me YET (probably next weekend for that), but I will get my first ever silver star!


----------



## gavgav (9 Dec 2018)

December ride done and challenge completed for 2018 . That was a hard one, today, mainly due to the wind, but also the mud and floods on the road. I had 5 “Freewheels” with feet up in the air for deep floods  (I still find myself acting like a kid and going wheeeeeeee, as I go through them ) Well done to all who’ve completed and onto 2019 for another challenge year.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Dec 2018)

So today's finisher @Bazzer (no13 ) ,@cosmicbike and @gavgav so that's 15 over the line .Well done gents especially @gavgav who left to really late for a couple of months . Special mention to @cosmicbike who today completed the half century having already having completed the Imperial century challenge .


----------



## Domus (9 Dec 2018)

Had to leave the caravan at a reasonable time today so only managed a 35Km ride to Levens and back. However, after the horrendous weather over the previous 48 hours, it was GLORIOUS, warm sunshine but cold in the shade, lots of deep puddles everywhere and water running off the fells washing stones and other debris across the roads but a lovely time was had by all (me). Going to see mum on Tuesday so may get in one more 50K fingers crossed.

Well done to all participants.


----------



## Rob and Alison (9 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done I can confirm Stig is the first canine to complete . You still only get 1 bronze star though



Well, a bit later than hoped (it was just too wet for Stig to come out last Sunday) but we are now all in. Friday cleared up just enough for us to get out with Stig enjoying an easy route which appropriately enough passed through Dog Kennel Wood, to complete his set of twelve months. He is now up to 1250 miles for the year too.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2018)

2 more over the line that's 17 now . Well done @Jon George and @Milkfloat . I cannot confirm if jay has completed perhaps @Jon George will let's us know


----------



## lane (11 Dec 2018)

Well I have completed my challenge but only starting in March will not get the star - that is for next year hopefully. It's a good challenge and has got me out sometimes when otherwise I probably wouldn't have bothered. I am looking forward to 2019 and doing it properly. I have done 23 qualifying rides of which 2 were metric centuries, 3 imperial centuries and 2 imperial half centuries. My busiest month was June with 7 rides but some other months only had 1 ride. I have calculated my points score as 38 but that doesn't really count because I have two months missing. Looking forward to starting the 2019 challenge shortly. Although its still possible I will get an extra ride in December.


----------



## Domus (11 Dec 2018)

Another point today, a cold and breezy 60 K to see Mum in Chorley and back home before dark. Temperature certainly dropped on the run home. 

Another chance next week with an excursion to The Wirral.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2018)

Just noticed @Osprey declared last night 18 finishers now
Today's commute mileage took me past my initial target of 11340.55 .Why such a odd number ? and why post it in this thread ?. In honour of this thread it equals 31.07miles (50km) times 365 days


----------



## Domus (11 Dec 2018)

Just downloaded Garmin app to my phone and playing with the various parts I discovered a ride in September that I didn't post on here.
So, an extra point for me. 
56 up to now compared to 33 for all of 2017


----------



## 13 rider (11 Dec 2018)

Domus said:


> Just downloaded Garmin app to my phone and playing with the various parts I discovered a ride in September that I didn't post on here.
> So, an extra point for me.
> 56 up to now compared to 33 for all of 2017


Not sure late entries are allowed !!



Only joking  they all count
Just thing what you need to do next year to keep up that level of improvement


----------



## 13 rider (14 Dec 2018)

Another finishers . Well done @ColinJ that's 19 now


----------



## ColinJ (14 Dec 2018)

Well, that's me finished this challenge for 2018!

@Littgull had suggested one of his routes from Littleborough to Dove Stone reservoir near Saddleworth Moor, and back by a partially different route. I rode over there from Todmorden, and would be riding back at the end. It would easily be far enough to get my 50 kms in, and I had the option of doing a longer, harder route home from Littleborough to take it up to 50 miles.

It was a lovely sunny winter day here today, but temperatures were barely above freezing and it had been -2 degrees overnight so there was some evidence of ice on ungritted surfaces. We had to walk a couple of stretches of hilltop lanes on our way out, but avoided any mishaps.

We stopped for a short break at the reservoir where I took a photo for y'all. It could be the last blue sky we get for the next month or two, and I wanted evidence of this near-mythical occurrence! 






We were heading back by a modified route, including a climb NW from Delph to Grains Bar. The original plan had been to ride up the B6197 but we decided to use a steep, narrow parallel (ungritted!) lane instead. All was well as we ascended in sunshine. The problem came over the summit, which is NW-facing and had not received any sunshine. Brian was riding just ahead of me when I spotted ice right across the road in front of us. He somehow managed to get over it upright but I crashed on a patch of black ice before I even got to the more obvious ice that I'd seen. I hit the road pretty hard and had a moment of panic because I felt a hard impact on my left hip. I did some tentative leg movements and found that I was uninjured. I dragged my bike across to the verge and walked on that to beyond the ice. The bike had survived the crash without damage too.

We were a bit more careful after that ... 

Brian took us back to the Rochdale canal for an easy towpath ride back to Littleborough. I had already decided not to bother doing the extended ride so I said my farewells and bombed back on the much shorter and flatter A6033.

A nice ride to wrap up my challenges for 2018! I may not be doing any more significant rides until 2019. I'll do short rides here and there but unless we have some ice-free sunny days before the NY, I'll probably do a lot more on the turbo trainer instead of heading out into the cold.

*PS I forgot to mention - I ended up doing 64 km (40 miles).*


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 Dec 2018)

Challenge complete for 2018, first club run (and outdoor ride for that matter) in six weeks or more. Just shy of 45 miles today which got me over the line.

Big thanks in particular goes to @13 rider, @tallliman, @Supersuperleeds, @Lilliburlero, @cyberknight and @PeteXXX for their company, support and encouragement over the course of this year, it’s always a pleasure to ride with these guys! An extra special mention to @Supersuperleeds for completing 18,000 miles for the year, this is an outstanding achievement! 

Hopefully I’ll get a couple more rides in before month end and finish the year with a few more points. 
https://strava.app.link/qMpYdAOcHS


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2018)

Well done @Chris Doyle number 20 over the line


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Dec 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Challenge complete for 2018, first club run (and outdoor ride for that matter) in six weeks or more. Just shy of 45 miles today which got me over the line.
> 
> Big thanks in particular goes to @13 rider, @tallliman, @Supersuperleeds, @Lilliburlero, @cyberknight and @PeteXXX for their company, support and encouragement over the course of this year, it’s always a pleasure to ride with these guys! A extra special mention to @Supersuperleeds for completing 18,000 miles for the year, this is an outstanding achievement!
> 
> ...



Well done Chris, a well earned star 

Its been a pleasure to ride with you buddy


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Dec 2018)

I also got mine done today with a club mince pie ride 

Popped a few extra miles in either side just to make sure, as usual


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2018)

Well done @Lilliburlero number 22 over the line


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2018)

No 23 as well . Well done @Saluki


----------



## Domus (16 Dec 2018)

Short ride only this morning, 31 Kms. Reason was to try out my new Shimano Winter Boots.
Warm toes 

One possibly two more 50 Km rides this year could possibly make 58 points


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Challenge complete for 2018, first club run (and outdoor ride for that matter) in six weeks or more. Just shy of 45 miles today which got me over the line.
> 
> Big thanks in particular goes to @13 rider, @tallliman, @Supersuperleeds, @Lilliburlero, @cyberknight and @PeteXXX for their company, support and encouragement over the course of this year, it’s always a pleasure to ride with these guys! A extra special mention to @Supersuperleeds for completing 18,000 miles for the year, this is an outstanding achievement!
> 
> ...


An honour and a pleasure to be mentioned in such auspicious company, and to ride some miles with ya'll... 
Hopefully we'll meet again next year!?

I do do a 50 imperial (nearly) every month and now feel obliged to contribute to the 2019 thread and now feel a New Years Resolution coming on


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> An honour and a pleasure to be mentioned in such auspicious company, and to ride some miles with ya'll...
> Hopefully we'll meet again next year!?
> 
> I do do a 50 imperial (nearly) every month and now feel obliged to contribute to the 2019 thread and now feel a New Years Resolution coming on


I will reserve you a place for 2019  . Entry fee of home made cake can be paid at a later meeting


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Hopefully we'll meet again next year!?



Most definitely! And bring some more of that cake!!


----------



## Sbudge (17 Dec 2018)

Final long(er) ride of the year for me on Sunday (just commutes left before the break) ticks the half century box for December. 55km that were distinctly wet and misty. That ride also took me to 4,500 miles for the year, and 500km/7 points more than last year. Thanks for everyone's support this year, it was tough at times but, as ever, well worth it. 

Count me in for 2019! (Off to do a little diving soon)


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> I will reverse you a place for 2019  .


But... What would he do with an 'eclap'? 

Oops - that should have been an '_*ecalp*_'!!!


----------



## Sbudge (17 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> But... What would he do with an 'eclap'?


You're right, there's scope for a whole new set of monthly challenges here...the 50km backwards, 100km backwards etc. lol


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> I will reverse you a place for 2019  . Entry fee of home made cake can be paid at a later meeting





Chris Doyle said:


> Most definitely! And bring some more of that cake!!


If I don't make it on a ride with you, I'll just post a pic of some cake so you can enjoy it without me


----------



## 13 rider (17 Dec 2018)

Well done @Sbudge no 24 done and dusted



ColinJ said:


> But... What would he do with an 'eclap'?


To took me a while to get that . Original post edited


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done @Sbudge no 24 done and dusted
> 
> 
> To took me a while to get that . Original post edited


It doesn't help that I didn't reverse it properly - I have edited my post too!


----------



## Saluki (17 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> No 23 as well . Well done @Saluki


Thank you.
I was despairing at getting out, with work and the lurgy and all.

Yesterday was brilliant. On my old stamping ground and only mildly lost when I missed a turning hat I have taken 100 time before.

I hope to get another in this month as we break up on the 21st and not back until 7th Jan. That’s riding time, if you ask me.


----------



## PatrickPending (18 Dec 2018)

Left it a bit late in the month but I did Decembers 50 on Sunday - 58Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys -Cosby - Broughton Astley - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - nice day for it too - sunny, not too icy, and not overly cold....quite lucky really


----------



## 13 rider (18 Dec 2018)

PatrickPending said:


> Left it a bit late in the month but I did Decembers 50 on Sunday - 58Km Blaby- Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys -Cosby - Broughton Astley - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Peatling Parva - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - nice day for it too - sunny, not too icy, and not overly cold....quite lucky really


Yes it was not a bad day on Sunday around theses parts
Well done on completing the challenge , numbers 25 over the line


----------



## Domus (18 Dec 2018)

Another well earned point today. Bit of a saga, early start to catch train to Liverpool via Wigan in order to catch 10am ferry 'cross the Mersey. Fast train from Wigan to Lime Street cancelled so had to wait for slow stopping train. Got to Pier Head 3 minutes before sailing to find our friend was waiting at cruise terminal. Bought tickets as they held the ferry. VERY choppy to Seacombe then south into a viscous headwind and driving rain. Worst coffee in the world at pub in Eastham then a cracking lunch in Parkgate. The rain was even worse after lunch but the wind had eased a little. About half the route is off road on old railway lines so was on the Trek Hybrid with Marathon Pluses. Time was against us as we found we would have to wait an hour or so for a ferry back from Seacombe so caught train from New Brighton to Lime Street and again a delayed train from Wigan to Bolton got me in the house at just after 19.00. 11.5 hours after leaving home for a 73.69 Km ride.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2018)

Another finisher well done @RealLeeHimself number 26 . Sounds like you had an eventful ride


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2018)

And another one crosses the line well done @StuartG . That's 27 in total now


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2018)

Well done @Ice2911 on completing . That's 28 off us over the line


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Dec 2018)

Today looked like the best day of the weekend to get another qualifying ride in (tomorrow looks decidedly moist).

So obviously events overtook me and real life got in the way, meaning that today's riding has been limited to a snatched half hour on the turbo this afternoon.

Nevermind, eh?


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Today looked like the best day of the weekend to get another qualifying ride in (tomorrow looks decidedly moist).
> 
> So obviously events overtook me and real life got in the way, meaning that today's riding has been limited to a snatched half hour on the turbo this afternoon.
> 
> Nevermind, eh?


I've already pretty much given up, anything between now and the end of the year will be a bonus.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> I've already pretty much given up, anything between now and the end of the year will be a bonus.



I know what you mean, but I'm less than 60 miles short of my overall target mileage for the year and had sort of hoped to get at least half of that done today - that said, I don't do too badly with finding time to go out on the bikes usually so I can't really complain at being pushed into other duties today.


----------



## Spinney (22 Dec 2018)

Finished. Boy, that was a struggle, I've really lost my mojo this year. Under 900 miles for the year (normally approaching 2000 miles) and nothing over 50 miles so I've missed doing my annual imperial century. But it shows the value of this challenge. Without it my mileage would be even less.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2018)

Well done @Spinney glad the challenge is keeping you going ,you've been it from the start so good to see you complete again. .Upto 29 finishers now


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2018)

Well done @Cranky Knee Girl shame you didn't get your 100km ride in today but finishing this challenge is a nice bonus . 30 finishers now


----------



## steverob (22 Dec 2018)

Stymied from completing the challenge today by not just one, but two punctures within the first nine miles of my ride. Had enough inner tubes with me, but a slight miscalculation meant not enough CO2 canisters. Gave up at that point and got the train home. Looks like my next chance to ride a 50km will be on the 27th, assuming the weather is good. Would rather not have to leave this any later than that!


----------



## lane (23 Dec 2018)

Slick said:


> I've already pretty much given up, anything between now and the end of the year will be a bonus.



Think I might be going the same way. Bit of a cold, bit knackered generally, never a great fan of the winter, might just start again in January now.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2018)

steverob said:


> Stymied from completing the challenge today by not just one, but two punctures within the first nine miles of my ride. Had enough inner tubes with me, but a slight miscalculation meant not enough CO2 canisters. Gave up at that point and got the train home. Looks like my next chance to ride a 50km will be on the 27th, assuming the weather is good. Would rather not have to leave this any later than that!


Good luck for the 27th


----------



## Slick (23 Dec 2018)

lane said:


> Think I might be going the same way. Bit of a cold, bit knackered generally, never a great fan of the winter, might just start again in January now.


Yeah, if you are feeling like that you would be better taking a few days to yourself. I don't think it's the winter thing that's keeping me off the bike now, more just family commitments and entertaining other people's children. (That I actually quite enjoy) 

Anyway, don't push it if your under the weather and you'll bring in the new year nice and strong, well prepared to do it all again next year.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2018)

Curse this challenge . Out this morning for a few miles to keep the milage target on track 25 would do but that's not 50km is it . So out into the dark and drizzle took a well ridden route to Wymeswold the furthest point from home where it starts to rain heavily . Getting wet now home the just enough route 1 mile from home with 30.9 miles in the bag and the back wheel feel soft yes a puncture . Change the tube in a nicely lit shop doorway which was a struggle with cold wet hands . Made it home another metric half done probably the most miserable one of the year


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Curse this challenge . Out this morning for a few miles to keep the milage target on track 25 would do but that's not 50km is it . So out into the dark and drizzle took a well ridden route to Wymeswold the furthest point from home where it starts to rain heavily . Getting wet now home the just enough route 1 mile from home with 30.9 miles in the bag and the back wheel feel soft yes a puncture . Change the tube in a nicely put shop doorway which was a struggle with cold wet hands . Made it home another metric half done probably the most miserable one of the year



Well done on persevering and getting it done - otherwise you'd have to give yourself an official warning.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Well done on persevering and getting it done - otherwise you'd have to give yourself an official warning.


It did cross my mind I have warned people for doing just 28 miles so no way could I leave at 30.9 I could have been drummed out of my unofficial monitor post


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2018)

Merry Christmas all you halfers and a happy new year to everyone
Scores on the doors .30 bronze stars awarded for fully posted up riders ,however 1 of these is provisional due to an admin error I have counted @steverob as finished he's done a ride over the distance but used it in another thread and wants to do a separate ride for each thread .No pressure @steverob but I hate to have to alter my high tech paper tick list good luck for the 27th
So last weekend warning for 3 riders who are fully posted up to November ,Nudge for @bruce1530 ,@Eribiste and @kipster .


----------



## Domus (24 Dec 2018)

Missed out on a point today, the plan was to visit mum in her care home with pressies while wearing a Santa hat. However, on Friday evening my digestive system moved into "Fast forward mode" if you catch my drift. 36 hours of fasting while staying in bed seems to have steadied things but left me a little washed out. Went in the car instead and saw plenty of bikes about.

Come on guys, just three more. You know you can do it.


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2018)

Today’s ride was great. Garmin didn’t start for nearly a mile, but who cares. It’s only a bike ride. I was in Lincs for late afternoon lunch and an evening of movie watching, with a friend. I was going to ride to Lincoln but my friend only knows the way to Bardney, so Bardney it was then.
What is it with BMW drivers? 2 close passes on the A road to Boston, on an otherwise empty road. Both beemers. Both really shifting. On had me heading to the verge for my life. 
The trail was quiet. One cyclist on the trail and every dog in Lincolnshire. 
If I had to answer the question of “Get a bike for Christmas then?” Once, I must have answered it a dozen times. Apparently it looks new. I did shower it yesterday. I did have a lovely time.


----------



## steverob (26 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> 30 bronze stars awarded for fully posted up riders, however 1 of these is provisional due to an admin error. I have counted @steverob as finished, he's done a ride over the distance but used it in another thread and wants to do a separate ride for each thread. No pressure @steverob but I hate to have to alter my high tech paper tick list, good luck for the 27th.



Just because I don't want to be the one responsible for messing up the statistics, I went out and did it a day earlier than planned!

Didn't think I was going to get the chance to ride today, but found myself with a gap in the schedule and worked out that I had about three and a bit hours before it got dark, so planned a flat route on roads I knew very well, that I figured should only take me two and a half hours to do. That almost backfired immediately as I punctured (again) just a mile and a half in, but thankfully I managed a quick tube change (for me anyway) and it held out all the way round, even if I was incredibly paranoid about it, checking it was still solid every time I stopped at a junction. But it's done and I get my third bronze star! Still may try one last ride this year, but we'll see...


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2018)

Made the most of the benign weather to add another metric half this morning. 
That means I've managed at least two qualifying rides a month this year and more importantly gets me within 26 miles of my overall mileage target for the year.

So, five days left to get in one more decent ride and that will be sorted too - but we all know what @13 rider will have to say if I log a 26 mile ride, don't we..?


----------



## bruce1530 (26 Dec 2018)

... and at last I’m in!

Hadn’t done a decent ride since early November. Poor weather, a cold, family stuff and general lack of motivation all got in the way! It wasn’t helped by a “Facebook Memory” that popped up, helpfully reminding me that it’s been exactly 2 years since some black ice put me in the orthopaedic ward... 

I’d been out a couple of weeks ago, but turned home after 10k, just wasn’t feeling like it. On christmas eve, I had great plans, got the bike out, lubed it, pumped up the tyres, then.... put it back in the garage.

But today I managed to get on the road. A mostly flat route planned, with a short hilly bit in the middle. 

100 yards from home, I was nearly off! Went over a steel manhole cover when turning, and felt the bike going from under me. Recovered, but at that point I felt like just going home!

Headed along the NCN73 towards Kilwinning, then the main road into Irvine. Paths were quite treacherous and dirty with fallen leaves, so mostly stayed on the road. 

Through Irvine (avoiding the cobbled bit near the harbour, which was bound to be slippy) and on towards Troon. Followed the cycle path through Troon (lots of leaves beside the golf course)) then on to Prestwick. 

Turned at Prestwick, deciding to go back the way I came rather than doing the hilly bit. And I was hungry, so wanted to pass some shops.

Into Troon. Town was busy with people taking a boxing day walk along the prom. But every cafe was shut. 

Pushed on back to Irvine - same story there. Pubs, betting shops, poundland and a chinese restaurant all open -but nowhere for a coffee or cake on my route. Eventually grabbed something at a garage, and headed back home.

All in all, a fairly uneventful ride - but it got me back on the road, and completed the 50/month challenge for this year.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2018)

So the provisional star is now official well done @steverob saves me getting my tippex (remember that) out . Number 31 over the line well done @bruce1530 good job on getting out and getting it done


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2018)

Number 32 officially over the line well done @kipster


----------



## Domus (27 Dec 2018)

Is that it? All done?

If so well done everyone. 

If not....................................GET ON WITH IT!!!!!


----------



## kapelmuur (27 Dec 2018)

Enjoyed getting out for a 50km in mild weather this morning. Surprised at how wet the roads were considering we’ve had no rain recently, but my weather app reported 95% humidity!

I’ve rarely seen so many cyclists out and although I usually ride on my own I was able to join another solo rider for part of the route which resulted in my ride being quicker than average.

Now on a tantalising 99 points for the challenge!


----------



## Domus (28 Dec 2018)

Sickness bug seems to have left the system so out today. Fredericks for coffee and mince pie return via Horwich and a slow climb up to the Blundell.
New top tube bag serves well to hold my battery bank, kept the Garmin at 100%. Should do well for my venture into the world of Audax.
Bike needs a good wash and new brakes on the front before the New Years Day ride with Chorlton Wanderers.
Been out on 84 rides totalling 4,317 Kms which equates to an average of 51.4 Kms.

Happy New Year everyone, may all your passes be safe with the wind at your back.


----------



## aferris2 (28 Dec 2018)

Just back from my second 50 in December. Wow that was hard work. Legs started to ache at about 20 miles then my feet started to feel the cold. Don't know why because I was wearing the same layers as for the snow earlier in the year. That's me done for the challenge this year. 50 points in total (assuming I can add up correctly) which is a few more than last year.
Only a few more days to go before it all starts again for 2019! ...and there's the lunacy challenge to think about as well.


----------



## Slick (29 Dec 2018)

This was an unexpected 50k as I had really already given up on the year in my mind but a mate texted last minute that he fancied a blast and I knew that meant a lot of uphill work. But the weather has been magic over the festive so I thought I'd best get my preparations for next year of to a flier. Almost immediately we were climbing high above home and my lungs were burning but I managed to hang on to his coat tails as we sailed downhill to the main road. I had never done this route before so I thought the worst was over at this point but it was really just beginning as we went over another back road which pretty much felt straight up. Eventually got to a main road at Newton Mearns so it was a fairly straightforward run back to Stewarton then on to Dunlop and back on the climbs to head for home back over the hill. 

Definitely my final point of the year now for sure and I would like to thank everyone for the motivation as this thread has been in my mind more than once when there was a bailout option available. Obviously, a special thank you to @13 rider for organising all the threads and especially for the end of the month nudge that I required more than once.


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Dec 2018)

Signing off 2018 with a festive “fifty” miler with the self proclaimed “SAGA CC” boys out to Bingham near Nottingham for a spot of brunch and a couple of festive sherries.

Definitely a ride of two halves- a cracking pacey ride out there and thirty miles into a headwind coming back! Just shy of 57 in total today, which takes my tally up to 80 points.

Well done to everyone who got through this challenge and all the best for 2019!


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Signing off 2018 with a festive “fifty” miler with the self proclaimed “SAGA CC” boys out to Bingham near Nottingham for a spot of brunch and a couple of festive sherries.
> 
> Definitely a ride of two halves- a cracking pacey ride out there and thirty miles into a headwind coming back! Just shy of 57 in total today, which takes my tally up to 80 points.
> 
> Well done to everyone who got through this challenge and all the best for 2019!


I seem to have read this before ,last year maybe


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> I seem to have read this before ,last year maybe



That’s the sherry interfering with my brain pathways!!


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2018)

Number 33 over the line leaving it late but better late than never @Eribiste has made it . That's everyone who had a November ride now fully posted . Will post a full recap on the challenge soon


----------



## 13 rider (30 Dec 2018)

So as above we have 33 riders completing this year's challenge out of 44 riders who posted a ride in January. Well done everyone
Completing their first year
@kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick ,@the stupid one ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending and @Cranky Knee Girl
Completing their second year
@bruce1530 ,@Chris Doyle ,@Bazzer ,@dickyknees ,@Domus ,@Eribiste ,@Ice2911 ,@Saluki ,@The Bystander and @wicker man
Completing their third year
@aferris2 ,@cosmicbike ,@Jon George ,@kapelmuur ,@NorthernDave ,@Milkfloat ,@Osprey , @steveindenmark ,@steverob ,@Sbudge and @StuartG
And the originals completing their forth year
@13 rider ,@ColinJ ,@gavgav and @Spinney
Honourable mention in dispatches to @Katherine who had to retire injured having got to November of her 4th year
6 riders have also completed the metric century challenge as well
@Bazzer ,@ColinJ ,@Sbudge ,@steverob ,@Ice2911 and @StuartG
And 3 nutters completed this challenge and both the metric and imperial century challenges all with separate rides
@cosmicbike ,@Lilliburlero and @13 rider
Once again well done everyone and if I missed anyone please accept my apologies
See you all in 2019 raring to go


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Dec 2018)

Another and almost certainly final point for a metric half in the challenge today, giving me 62 points for the year.
Plus I passed my mileage target for 2018 in the same ride, so all is well in the North tonight.

Report over in the "Your ride today..." thread

Congrats to everyone who's achieved the challenge this year and good luck to everyone who is starting the whole thing again in a couple of days.


----------



## gavgav (30 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> So as above we have 33 riders completing this year's challenge out of 44 riders who posted a ride in January. Well done everyone
> Completing their first year
> @kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick ,@the stupid one ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending and @Cranky Knee Girl
> Completing their second year
> ...


Well done all. See you for more challenge in 2019.


----------



## Ice2911 (30 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> So as above we have 33 riders completing this year's challenge out of 44 riders who posted a ride in January. Well done everyone
> Completing their first year
> @kipster ,@RealLeeHimself ,@Rob and Alison ,@Slick ,@the stupid one ,@slow scot ,@PatrickPending and @Cranky Knee Girl
> Completing their second year
> ...


Well done every one, I still find this addictive. Now the sad part, where do. Get the little stars form to put in my signature? I feel so shallow


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Another and almost certainly final point for a metric half in the challenge today, giving me 62 points for the year.
> Plus I passed my mileage target for 2018 in the same ride, so all is well in the North tonight.
> 
> Report over in the "Your ride today..." thread
> ...



As expected, although I got out for an hour I didn't have time today to get another qualifying ride in, so I'm closing 2018 with 62 points on the board.

I've just checked and that is considerably better than last year when I only logged 43 points, although not as good as the year before when I had 77.


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2018)

Got out today for my last 50km ride of the year.
I think that I only scraped the one 50 miler all year. Bit pathetic really. I did manage to get the last 27 miles that I needed to get over my 3000 mile target, plus another 5 to do the 50km.
I am a good 1100 miles down on last year. All this riding alone gets to you after a while. I'll try and find others to ride with next year.


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Dec 2018)

I'm starting to think that there's a hoodoo on my attempts to reach 100 points.

Last year an accident in mid November resulted in 5 weeks off the bike and I ended up on 98 points.

This year my 27th December ride put me on 99 points with 4 days to go and the weather set fair, no problem.
I woke on the 28th feeling rough and worse next day which I knew nothing about as I slept for 24 hours. Slightly better now but the virus (?) has left me weak and dizzy, not good for bike riding! So I'm stuck on 99.

Overall though a reasonable year in the saddle, I especially enjoyed the summer heatwave and the challenge of riding through melting tar.

A total of 4204 miles ridden, including 430 on my turbo and 71 on my 'shopping bike' which is mainly used for trips to the allotment.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jan 2019)

Rob and Alison said:


> So, we are certain this is explained somewhere, but just cant locate it , how do we go about getting a star added to our posts?
> Thanks.








Hopefully you can copy and paste the above star


----------



## iandg (6 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> Well done all. See you for more challenge in 2019.



I failed last year - didn't manage a 50km ride during the 3 month period from July-September


----------

